# Steam Summer Sale 2012: Große Rabattaktion gestartet - bis zu 75 Prozent Preisnachlass



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2012: Große Rabattaktion gestartet - bis zu 75 Prozent Preisnachlass* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale 2012: Große Rabattaktion gestartet - bis zu 75 Prozent Preisnachlass


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Hmm... Vielleicht sollte ich doch über ein Steam-Account nachdenken.

Da ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin bzw. werden würde, frage ich jetzt mal offen und laut in den Raum:
Was für Bezahlmöglichkeiten gibt es dort eigentlich ?


----------



## School10 (13. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich alle erdenklichen - außer Überweisung natürlich


----------



## mete9534 (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Vielleicht sollte ich doch über ein Steam-Account nachdenken.
> 
> Da ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin bzw. werden würde, frage ich jetzt mal offen und laut in den Raum:
> Was für Bezahlmöglichkeiten gibt es dort eigentlich ?


 
Ja eigentlich mehr als alles andere, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.

Falls du keine Daten angeben willst, solltest du Paysafecards nutzen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

mete9534 schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich mehr als alles andere, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
> 
> Falls du keine Daten angeben willst, solltest du Paysafecards nutzen


Akzeptieren die auch Zahlungen per Paypal ? Wäre meine erste Wahl als Zahlungsmethode...


----------



## Paraciel (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Akzeptieren die auch Zahlungen per Paypal ? Wäre meine erste Wahl als Zahlungsmethode...



Jupp, das geht auch.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Vielleicht sollte ich doch über ein Steam-Account nachdenken.
> 
> Da ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin bzw. werden würde, frage ich jetzt mal offen und laut in den Raum:
> Was für Bezahlmöglichkeiten gibt es dort eigentlich ?


 
neben den Obligatorischen Kreditkarten haste auch die Möglichkeit über Sofortüberweißung, paypal oder Paysafecard die an Tankstellen oder Lottoannahmestellen kaufen kannst, aber da musste selber auf deren Seite schauen wo da in deiner Nähe so einer was verkauft und damit dir nen Konto aufladen kannst, mit dem Nachteil das dir dann auch mal 20 Cent fehlen können, aber es ist das relativ unkomplizierteste ohne Karte oder die anderen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Stephan1982 (13. Juli 2012)

Also, ich kann mit diesen digitalen Spiele-Downloads, sei es bei Steam oder woanders, absolut nix anfangen. Habe noch nie irgendwo was gekauft!

Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich was zum anfassen haben. Ok, dazu ist ja schon meine Freundin da^^ Aber trotzdem!

Ich mag es lieber eine schöne DVD-Hülle mit tollem Cover, Handbuch, Poster oder anderem Gimmick tatsächlich vor mir zu sehen. Ich brauche dieses "Haptische". Zudem stehen die Verpackungen schön geordnet in meinem Spieleschrank und sehen dabei noch ganz hübsch aus. Sie machen sich auf jeden Fall besser als irgendwelche Einsen und Nullen auf meiner Platte.

Und da ich mir die meisten Spiele erst nach einem Jahr oder noch später zulege kann ich sie dann zu einem fairen Preis auch gleich als GOTY-Edition holen, ohne mir diesen DLC-Einzel-Kaufmist antun zu müssen.

Habe letztens Oblivion für 4,99€, Fallout 3, Mafia II und Borderlands für je 9,99€ und GTA IV für 14,99€ je als GOTY-Editions im Laden bzw. bei Amzon gekauft. 

Selbst wenn die Preise möglicherweise nicht mit den Steam-Deals mithalten können, sind sie für mich ok, weil ich den oben beschriebenen "Mehrwert" erhalte!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Jut ! Dann danke für die prompten Antworten ! Auf euch ist Verlass !


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich was zum anfassen haben. Ok, dazu ist ja schon meine Freundin da^^ Aber trotzdem!
> 
> Ich mag es lieber eine schöne DVD-Hülle mit tollem Cover, Handbuch, Poster oder anderem Gimmick tatsächlich vor mir zu sehen. Ich brauche dieses "Haptische". Zudem stehen die Verpackungen schön geordnet in meinem Spieleschrank und sehen dabei noch ganz hübsch aus. Sie machen sich auf jeden Fall besser als irgendwelche einsen und nullen auf meiner Platte.


 
ähm, du hast aber auch Lange kein Spiel mehr gekauft, oder?
Eigentlich hat man oft nur noch eine Langweilige DVD Hülle mit Cover (von dem man auch selten mehr als den Rücken sieht) ein PDF-Handbuch und einen Datenträger
Ganz ehrlich, aber die meisten Spiele kann man auch zum günstigen Preis bei Steam ein Spiel kaufen, denn was verpasst man schon?


----------



## Farragut (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Also, ich kann mit diesen digitalen Spiele-Downloads, sei es bei Steam oder woanders, absolut nix anfangen. Habe noch nie irgendwo was gekauft!
> 
> Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich was zum anfassen haben. Ok, dazu ist ja schon meine Freundin da^^ Aber trotzdem!
> 
> ...


 
bei mir ist es genau andersrum, ich bevorzuge zur zeit digitale Downloads, weil ich eben nicht noch mehr Staubfänger brauche. Mir bringt eine schicke Hülle oder irgendwelche Heftchen absolut gar nichts.

Aber ich kaufe auch nur Deals, da ich es nicht einsehe den gleichen Preis zu zahlen, wie jemand der wirklich was in den Händen halten kann.

Das einzige was mir bei Steam fehlt, sind ungeschnittene Versionen!


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Also, ich kann mit diesen digitalen Spiele-Downloads, sei es bei Steam oder woanders, absolut nix anfangen. Habe noch nie irgendwo was gekauft!



schön - und weiter? 
zwingt dich doch auch keiner.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> ...


Eigentlich teile ich deine Meinung dazu. Aber gerade bei relativ kleinen Titeln (u.a. aus der Indie-Szene) würde ich es schon mal ausprobieren. Bei Möglichkeit kaufe ich auch immer noch am liebsten Spiele auf echten Datenträgern... Aber vielleicht werde ich nach all den Jahren des Weigerns doch von Steam bekehrt... 

Was mir gerade einfällt: Ist bei den Titeln auch eine Info zu finden, welche Sprachversion dort zum Kauf angeboten wird ?


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade einfällt: Ist bei den Titeln auch eine Info zu finden, welche Sprachversion dort zum Kauf angeboten wird ?



Steht auf der Seite des Spiels immer in so nem Kasten rechts.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich teile ich deine Meinung dazu. Aber gerade bei relativ kleinen Titeln (u.a. aus der Indie-Szene) würde ich es schon mal ausprobieren. Bei Möglichkeit kaufe ich auch immer noch am liebsten Spiele auf echten Datenträgern... Aber vielleicht werde ich nach all den Jahren des Weigerns doch von Steam bekehrt...


 
Naja, wenn so vor hättest ein Spiel von Valve zu kaufen, verpasst du eigentlich nichts, außer vielleicht die Zeit, die das Spiel zum runterladen brauchst, aber ansonsten? Darksiders hatte als Steamsale mehr Inhalt als Portal 2 als Retail


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, wenn so vor hättest ein Spiel von Valve zu kaufen, verpasst du eigentlich nichts, außer vielleicht die Zeit, die das Spiel zum runterladen brauchst, aber ansonsten? Darksiders hatte als Steamsale mehr Inhalt als Portal 2 als Retail


Von den aktuellen Angeboten macht mich zunächst "Trine 1" und das von dir genannte "Darksiders" neugierig.

Die Orange-Box ist nur gut 2 Euro günstiger als die herkömmliche DVD-ROM, da würde ich noch abwarten ob da noch was am Preis geht.


----------



## Aizen (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Also, ich kann mit diesen digitalen Spiele-Downloads, sei es bei Steam oder woanders, absolut nix anfangen. Habe noch nie irgendwo was gekauft!
> 
> Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich was zum anfassen haben. Ok, dazu ist ja schon meine Freundin da^^ Aber trotzdem!
> 
> ...



Und das interessiert jetzt wen ?

vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.
Blog.com — What's your story?


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

nja, aber kauf dir Portal 2 schonmal
Ach ja und für Darksiders braucht man am besten noch ein Gamepad, ansonsten bricht man sich einen ab


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, aber kauf dir Portal 2 schonmal
> Ach ja und für Darksiders braucht man am besten noch ein Gamepad, ansonsten bricht man sich einen ab


Puh... Portal... Reizt mich im Moment so gar nicht, was nicht heissen soll dass ich damit seinen erstklassigen Ruf schlecht machen will. Bin aktuell eher auf leichte Kost fixiert.
Zu Darksider: Als AC-Fan bin ich selbstverständlich mit entsprechender Peripherie bewaffnet !


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hab Darksiders ohne Gamepad durchgespielt. Es geht alles, wenn man nur will.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Puh... Portal... Reizt mich im Moment so gar nicht, was nicht heissen soll dass ich damit seinen erstklassigen Ruf schlecht machen will. Bin aktuell eher auf leichte Kost fixiert.
> Zu Darksider: Als AC-Fan bin ich selbstverständlich mit entsprechender Peripherie bewaffnet !


 
ach, sonderlich schwer ist das nicht, also die Rätsel in nem Adventure sind teils schwerer 



Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hab Darksiders ohne Gamepad durchgespielt. Es geht alles, wenn man nur will.



du hast ja auch Böse Sithkräfte, aber Jedis gehen nie den leichten Weg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hab Darksiders ohne Gamepad durchgespielt. Es geht alles, wenn man nur will.


So, so. Dann weiss ich ja wie deine armen Finger danach aussahen


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. Juli 2012)

Aizen schrieb:


> Und das interessiert jetzt wen ?
> 
> vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.
> Blog.com — What's your story?


 

Ich dachte immer Foren sind dazu da Meinungen zu äußern über eine Sache oder Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse auszutauschen,Disskusionen zu führen oder sich genrell mitzuteilen über ein Thema.

Diese "Wayne" interessierts Mentalität scheint aber ein generelles Problem in unserer Gesellschaft geworden zu sein.


----------



## Stephan1982 (13. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, du hast aber auch Lange kein Spiel mehr gekauft, oder?
> Eigentlich hat man oft nur noch eine Langweilige DVD Hülle mit Cover (von dem man auch selten mehr als den Rücken sieht) ein PDF-Handbuch und einen Datenträger
> Ganz ehrlich, aber die meisten Spiele kann man auch zum günstigen Preis bei Steam ein Spiel kaufen, denn was verpasst man schon?


 Naja ich bin auch ein kleiner Sammler und freue mich wenn ich so in mein Regal schaue. Das mit dem PDF-Handbuch kann ich nicht bestätigen. Es ist so gut wie immer ein Papier-Handbuch dabei! Bei Borderlands war zusätzlich noch ein Poster bzw. eine Übersichtskarte dabei! Usw.


----------



## Stephan1982 (13. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schön - und weiter?
> zwingt dich doch auch keiner.


 habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben? Ein Forum ist dazu da verschiendene Meinungen veröffentlichen zu können!


----------



## Stephan1982 (13. Juli 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> bei mir ist es genau andersrum, ich bevorzuge zur zeit digitale Downloads, weil ich eben nicht noch mehr Staubfänger brauche. Mir bringt eine schicke Hülle oder irgendwelche Heftchen absolut gar nichts.


 Zum Thema Staub: Gibt auch Vitrinen etc. Aber deine Ansicht ist vollkommen ok. Kann das verstehen, dass man anders darüber denkt!


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Diese "Wayne" interessierts Mentalität scheint aber ein generelles Problem in unserer Gesellschaft geworden zu sein.


 
ich würd dir ja generell recht geben. aber was gibts denn gerade bei dem thema noch zu "diskutieren"? 
jeder (hier anwesende) weiß doch um die vor- und nachteile von steam und co.


----------



## Stephan1982 (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich teile ich deine Meinung dazu. Aber gerade bei relativ kleinen Titeln (u.a. aus der Indie-Szene) würde ich es schon mal ausprobieren.


 Naja die "Blockbuster"-Indie-Spiele gibts auch als Ladenversion wie z.B: World of Goo, Plants vs. Zombies, Braid, Super Meat Boy, Machinarium, The Void, Limbo oder Bonaticula. Bei noch "kleineren" dürfte es aber schwer werden. Da haste Recht!


----------



## Stephan1982 (13. Juli 2012)

Aizen schrieb:


> Und das interessiert jetzt wen ?
> 
> vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.
> Blog.com — What's your story?



Und das interessiert wen? Die Funktion eines Forums nicht kapiert, oder?


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Also, ich kann mit diesen digitalen Spiele-Downloads, sei es bei Steam oder woanders, absolut nix anfangen. Habe noch nie irgendwo was gekauft!
> 
> Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich was zum anfassen haben. Ok, dazu ist ja schon meine Freundin da^^ Aber trotzdem!
> 
> ...


 

ja aber das sind ja auch eher alte spiele,,für die zahlst du mitlerweile nirgendwo mehr als n 10er...ich kauf seit über zwei jahren nur noch keys,,sei es via ebay,mmoga,fast to play,etc ,,ich hab spiele eben auch gern zum release,,,hab zb für batman arkham city ,bei release 19,99 bezahlt...da kommt auch kein steamdeal hinterher....von den sachen die da so angeboten werden interessiert mich eigentlich gar nix so richtig.

und es stimmt,welchen vorteil hat man denn heut noch wenn man die dvd zuhause hat?in 7/10 fällen is nich mal mehr ne anleitung dabei,,die kann man sich dann entweder per pdf ziehen,oder man kann sie sich ingame in irgend nem extra tutorial angucken..wenn man nich gerade die CE gekauft hat...


----------



## Stephan1982 (13. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> und es stimmt,welchen vorteil hat man denn heut noch wenn man die dvd zuhause hat?in 7/10 fällen is nich mal mehr ne anleitung dabei,,die kann man sich dann entweder per pdf ziehen,oder man kann sie sich ingame in irgend nem extra tutorial angucken..wenn man nich gerade die CE gekauft hat...


 Wie gesagt kaufe ich am liebsten GOTY-Editions. Da haste alle DLC mit dabei und sparst dir das downloaden etc. Das finde ich schonmal gut. 

Zu den Handbüchern, auf die ihr euch jetzt so einschießt. In 7 von 10 Fällen ist kein Handbuch dabei?

meine letzten Käufe: Borderlands GOTY, Splinter Cell Convition, The Void, Fifa 12, The Witcher Enhanced Edition, Mafia II Directors Cut, GTA IV Complete Edition, Fallout 3 GOTY haben ALLE ein Papierhandbuch + teilweise Poster, Spielführer! 

Lediglich Braid und Machinarium haben tasächlich nur ein Werbeblättchen drin! Das sind aber auch Indie-Games!

Das macht dann bei mir 8 aus 10 mit Handbuch. Also bitte nicht immer so pauschalisieren


----------



## krucki1 (13. Juli 2012)

Jeder sollte eben das machen was er will. Ich kaufe sehr gerne bzw. eigentlich nur Retailversionen. Bei Steamdeals greife ich eben mal zur digitalen Version, denn da kaufe ich mir dann Spiele die ich sonst nie zum Vollpreis kaufen würde, egal ob digital oder Retail. Diese werden für mich dann erst durch die Vergünstigung attraktiv.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Das macht dann bei mir 8 aus 10 mit Handbuch. Also bitte nicht im so pauschalisieren


Naja... Diese abgespeckten Anleitungen würde ich nicht unbedingt als "Handbücher" bezeichnen. Dort werden nur die wesentlichsten Spieledetails verdeutlicht, das wars auch schon. Richtige Handbücher, die gabs zuletzt in den 90er Jahren bzw. Anfang der 2000er. Seitdem ist kaum noch ein echte Schmöcker drin, der mehr als nur 10 - 20 Seiten umfasst (ausgenommen Flugsimulationen und andere Einzelfälle vielleicht).


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Naja die "Blockbuster"-Indie-Spiele gibts auch als Ladenversion wie z.B: World of Goo, Plants vs. Zombies, Braid, Super Meat Boy, Machinarium, The Void, Limbo oder Bonaticula. Bei noch "kleineren" dürfte es aber schwer werden. Da haste Recht!


 
Diese Theorie hat nur DEN Major-Flaw das diese Box-Versionen auch erst rauskommen wenn die erstmal wer Online gekauft hat
Ansonsten muss man darauf hoffen das man bei Kickstartet ein bestimmtes Level erreicht

Außerdem, wie oft muss man heute noch ein Spiel in die Hand nehmen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Naja die "Blockbuster"-Indie-Spiele gibts auch als Ladenversion wie z.B: World of Goo, Plants vs. Zombies, Braid, Super Meat Boy, Machinarium, The Void, Limbo oder Bonaticula.


Klar gibt es die, aber dort kosten diese Titel auch gut und gerne 10 - 15 Euro. Im Falle eines "Limbo" oder eben "World of Goo", die gerade für ihren nicht allzu hohen Spielumfang bekannt sind (lass es mal 3-5 Stunden sein), ist gerade so ein Steam-Deal sogar ein viel besseres Schnäppchen. Wäre "World of Goo" nicht zufällig in der aktuellen PC Games drin, hätte ich es mir bestimmt auch für 2-3 Euro digital gekauft.


----------



## Stephan1982 (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja... Diese abgespeckten Anleitungen würde ich nicht unbedingt als "Handbücher" bezeichnen. Dort werden nur die wesentlichsten Spieledetails verdeutlicht, das wars auch schon. Richtige Handbücher, die gabs zuletzt in den 90er Jahren bzw. Anfang der 2000er. Seitdem ist kaum noch ein echte Schmöcker drin, der mehr als nur 10 - 20 Seiten umfasst (ausgenommen Flugsimulationen und andere Einzelfälle vielleicht).


 Ok, das artet jetzt in Haarspalterei aus. Wollte so eine Diskussion gar nicht entfachen! Ich gehe deshalb jetzt auch nicht die Seitenzahlen der jeweiligen Handbücher zählen^^


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2012)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Ok, das artet jetzt in Haarspalterei aus. Wollte so eine Diskussion gar nicht entfachen! Ich gehe deshalb jetzt auch nicht die Seitenzahlen der jeweiligen Handbücher zählen^^


 
na er hat aber recht,,damals hatte so n handbuch gut und gerne an die 60-100 seiten,,heute sinds vieleicht 20 seiten,und dazu noch in fünf verschiedenen sprachen,,,also handbuch bzw anleitung kann man das jetzt nich wirklich mehr nennen,,,wenn ich zb schon alleine der steuerung wegen etwas wissen will,muss ich trotz"anleitung" noch ne blöde pdf ziehen,,,


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2012)

Hm, irgendwie nix dabei, was mich interessiert. Die Spiele, die mich interessieren, habe ich alle schon längst, vlt. von Mass Effect 3 einmal abgesehen. Und Mass Effect 3 wird "dank" Origin vermutlich nicht als Steamdeal auftauchen.

Ich werde wohl meine "Kriegskasse" bis Herbst geschlossen halten, mit XCOM, AC 3 und Dishonored erscheinen eh drei absolute "must have" Titel für mich.


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hab auch schon wieder beim Summer Sale zugeschlagen. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich mich heute zurückhalten kann. Aber ich bin nachher außer Haus, das ist der beste Schutz gegen den Steam Summer Sale.  

EDIT:
@Spassbremse:
Ja, stimmt. Die meisten die ich interessant finde, habe ich schon lange. Aber ab und zu gibt es dann doch noch Titel, die erst jetzt - durch den niedrigen Preis - in meinen Fokus rücken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie nix dabei, was mich interessiert. Die Spiele, die mich interessieren, habe ich alle schon längst, vlt. von Mass Effect 3 einmal abgesehen. Und Mass Effect 3 wird "dank" Origin vermutlich nicht als Steamdeal auftauchen.
> 
> Ich werde wohl meine "Kriegskasse" bis Herbst geschlossen halten, mit XCOM, AC 3 und Dishonored erscheinen eh drei absolute "must have" Titel für mich.


Kriegskasse... Den muss ich mir merken !


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2012)

bin grad mal wieder n bissl am stöbern,,,darksiders 2 steam version,,für 29,90

Darksiders II Steam Key Vorbestellung

ab 21.8


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie nix dabei, was mich interessiert. Die Spiele, die mich interessieren, habe ich alle schon längst, vlt. von Mass Effect 3 einmal abgesehen. Und Mass Effect 3 wird "dank" Origin vermutlich nicht als Steamdeal auftauchen.
> 
> Ich werde wohl meine "Kriegskasse" bis Herbst geschlossen halten, mit XCOM, AC 3 und Dishonored erscheinen eh drei absolute "must have" Titel für mich.


 
naja, ist ja auch erst der erste Tag

Wobei ich noch so 1-2 Dinger im Auge habe


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2012)

Darksiders hat mich bis jetzt nicht überzeugt.

Prinzipiell mag ich gute Action-Adventures, ich habe immer gerne Tomb Raider gespielt, ich liebe Assassin's Creed und auch die beiden Batman-Titel von Rocksteady haben mich begeistert. Aber Darksiders - ich weiß nicht. Gut, 5 € wären jetzt egal, aber trotzdem, ich hab mir dank "Schnäppchen" schon den ein, oder anderen Titel "gegönnt", der mir im Endeffekt dann gar nicht zugesagt hat und jetzt untrennbar mit meinem Konto verknüpft ist...

Eine Demo dazu gibt's nicht, oder?


----------



## golani79 (13. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> bin grad mal wieder n bissl am stöbern,,,darksiders 2 steam version,,für 29,90
> 
> Darksiders II Steam Key Vorbestellung
> 
> ab 21.8


 
Darksiders 2 gibts auch um 34.99€ inkl. DLC als Retail .. und ob ich mir nun nen Key kaufe, bei dem ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher sein kann, 
ob der nicht gesperrt wird oder ob ich ein paar Euro mehr ausgebe und keine Probleme habe ... na ja, muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Eine Demo dazu gibt's nicht, oder?


Demo ?! Was ist das denn ???  
Wäre zu schön wenn es heute noch sowas gäbe... *seufz*


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Darksiders 2 gibts auch um 34.99€ inkl. DLC als Retail .. und ob ich mir nun nen Key kaufe, bei dem ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher sein kann,
> ob der nicht gesperrt wird oder ob ich ein paar Euro mehr ausgebe und keine Probleme habe ... na ja, muss jeder selber wissen.


 

wie gesagt,mir wurde in 2 jahren nicht ein einziger key gesperrt,,ich kauf ja auch keine russland keys fürn 10er....

batman AC,hab ich mitlerweile drei mal durchgespielt,,also irgendwann sollten sie ja mal drauf kommen,wäre da irgendwas faul dran...bei ANNO2070 genau so,,,oder skyrim,usw usw

ich geh gerne das risiko ein vieleicht mal auf die fresse zu fliegen und einmal zwanzig euro in den sand gesetzt zu haben,,andererseits,was glaubst du wieviel ich in den letzten zwei jahren schon gespaart hab,wenn man immer nur grob die hälfte zahlt...

das mit den 29 euro is ja auch für vorbesteller,,lass das spiel nur zwei wochen draußen sein,dann kostets schon blos noch zwanzig euro,,gutes beispiel im moment,is max paine 3,das wird einem mitlerweile fürn zwanni hinterher geschmissen,,ok im moment is zwar nur der retail key für siebzehn euro da,,aber letzte woche gabs den noch für zweiundzwanzig mit download




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Darksiders hat mich bis jetzt nicht überzeugt.
> 
> Prinzipiell  mag ich gute Action-Adventures, ich habe immer gerne Tomb Raider  gespielt, ich liebe Assassin's Creed und auch die beiden Batman-Titel  von Rocksteady haben mich begeistert. Aber Darksiders - ich weiß nicht.  Gut, 5 € wären jetzt egal, aber trotzdem, ich hab mir dank "Schnäppchen"  schon den ein, oder anderen Titel "gegönnt", der mir im Endeffekt dann  gar nicht zugesagt hat und jetzt untrennbar mit meinem Konto verknüpft  ist...
> 
> Eine Demo dazu gibt's nicht, oder?


  kann ich dir gar nich sagen,,um ehrlich zu sein hab ich den ersten teil nich mal gespielt,,hab nur von vielen gehört das sie es hammer fanden^^

und auf AC3 bin ich auch heiß wie frittenfett,,


----------



## Skoo (13. Juli 2012)

Und man sollte/könnte auch die Blitzangebote(welche sich alle 6-8 stunden ändern) und die Angebotswahl der community (auch alle 8 Stunden eine neue "1 aus 3" wahl, während die wahl läuft, ist das meistgewünschte aus der vorrangegangenen wahl im angebot) beachten. 

Bis jetzt habe ich nur bei Legend of Grimrock (5,60€ ) und und durch die geglückte wahl Trine 2 für 3,25€ zugeschlagen, den rest gabs schon bei den vorherigen deals -.- .


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2012)

Genau. Aus der aktuellen Blitzaktion kann ich "Sanctum" empfehlen. Ein Tower-Defense Spiel aus der Ego-Perspektive. 
Hatte mich damals total süchtig gemacht. Ist noch in den nächsten 6 Stunden für ca. 2,50 Euro zu haben.


----------



## maggi92 (13. Juli 2012)

Es ist nur schade, dass es alle 8 Stunden ne neue Aktion gibt. Wenn ich mal Abends nicht online bin, verpasse ich gute Spiele, wie gestern zum Beispiel Saints Row: The Third, dass es von 0-8 Uhr gab.


----------



## Hawkins (13. Juli 2012)

Hab heut auch mal zugeschlagen. Bis jetzt gekauft:

Eschalon Book 1+2
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
EYE Divine Cybermancy
Divine Divinity

Zusammen für knapp unter 15€. Toller Preis, tolle Games, besonders Eschalon und Divine Divinity sind gute Retro RPGs mit vielen Stunden Spielspaß.

Mal schaun was noch so an Angeboten kommt.


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2012)

maggi92 schrieb:


> Es ist nur schade, dass es alle 8 Stunden ne neue Aktion gibt. Wenn ich mal Abends nicht online bin, verpasse ich gute Spiele, wie gestern zum Beispiel Saints Row: The Third, dass es von 0-8 Uhr gab.


 

*hust* steam key *hust*  Saints Row


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Darksiders hat mich bis jetzt nicht überzeugt.
> 
> Prinzipiell mag ich gute Action-Adventures, ich habe immer gerne Tomb Raider gespielt, ich liebe Assassin's Creed und auch die beiden Batman-Titel von Rocksteady haben mich begeistert. Aber Darksiders - ich weiß nicht. Gut, 5 € wären jetzt egal, aber trotzdem, ich hab mir dank "Schnäppchen" schon den ein, oder anderen Titel "gegönnt", der mir im Endeffekt dann gar nicht zugesagt hat und jetzt untrennbar mit meinem Konto verknüpft ist...
> 
> Eine Demo dazu gibt's nicht, oder?


Eine Demo ist mir nicht bekannt, aber 5€ sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt und Darksiders ist den 5er bestimmt wert.
Ich fand es zwar nicht ganz so gut wie ein Arkham Asylum oder das große Vorbild Zelda, aber dennoch war es ein nettes Spiel.
Wenn ich es bewerten müsste, würde es wohl ein mittlerer bis hoher 80er werden.


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2012)

War Saints Row 3 nicht die "Wahl der Community"?

EDIT:
Hab dafür gestimmt, es aber nicht gekauft.^^


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> *hust* steam key *hust* Saints Row


Wird ihm nicht viel helfen, die 20€ kostet es auch bei Steam. Das gestrige Angebot lag bei 7,50€. 



Mothman schrieb:


> Hab dafür gestimmt, es aber nicht gekauft.^^


Du Sau, ich wollte Arkham City.


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wird ihm nicht viel helfen, die 20€ kostet es auch bei Steam. Das gestrige Angebot lag bei 7,50€.
> 
> 
> Du Sau, ich wollte Arkham City.


 

oh ok wusst ich nich,,daaafür hab ich jetzt noch dead space 2 für 10.99 gefunden,,na na na,,

oder alan wake,18,99


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> oh ok wusst ich nich,,daaafür hab ich jetzt noch dead space 2 für 10.99 gefunden,,na na na,,


 Langweilig, das hab ich mir bei Steam schon vor einem Jahr für 3-4€ giften lassen.


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Langweilig, das hab ich mir bei Steam schon vor einem Jahr für 3-4€ giften lassen.


 

verdammt,,ich seh schon,du bist n harter brocken

aber auch dich,führ ich noch zur dunklen seite


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> verdammt,,ich seh schon,du bist n harter brocken
> 
> aber auch dich,führ ich noch zur dunklen seite



...da isser doch schon lange...


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> verdammt,,ich seh schon,du bist n harter brocken
> 
> aber auch dich,führ ich noch zur dunklen seite


Wird schwierig, da ich bei Steam nur Angebote kaufe und die wird so ein Keyhändler schwer schlagen können.

 Eigentlich bin ich auch kein Freund von Spieledownloads.
Da kriegst du mich nur über den Preis und der muss dann deutlich günstiger sein, als im Laden.


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...da isser doch schon lange...



ja ich merk dat schon





Exar-K schrieb:


> Wird schwierig, da ich bei Steam nur Angebote kaufe und die wird so ein Keyhändler schwer schlagen können.
> 
> Eigentlich bin ich auch kein Freund von Spieledownloads.
> Da kriegst du mich nur über den Preis und der muss dann deutlich günstiger sein, als im Laden.



ja na für mich gilt das gleiche,,also ich kauf eigentlich auch nur wegen dem preis,,naja und das ich nich extra zum  händler fahren muss,,gegen downloads hab ich jetzt nich wirklich was...


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juli 2012)

Das einzige das es bisher in meinen Einkaufswagen geschafft hat  ist Audiosurf für 2,49
Aber da sind schon richtig gute Sachen dabei  Für Trine 2 hab ich z.B. vor einigen Wochen noch das drei-oder vierfache bezahlt


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich nie was per Download kaufen, dieses Mal bin ich aber doch schwach geworden  Gerade Spiele wie Amnesia, The Legend of Grimrock oder Magic: The Gathering wollte ich unbedingt mal spielen, gibt's aber ja nur per Download. Ich werd's aber in Zukunft nur bei solchen Aktionen oder Indie-Spielen / uralten Spielen (z.b. bei gog.com) machen, weil alles würd' ich nicht per Download kaufen wollen, dafür bin ich zu sehr Retail-Fan.  



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Vielleicht sollte ich doch über ein Steam-Account nachdenken.
> 
> Da ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin bzw. werden würde, frage ich jetzt mal offen und laut in den Raum:
> Was für Bezahlmöglichkeiten gibt es dort eigentlich ?


 
Für mich war das auch Neuland. Ich hab's zuerst bei Paypal probiert, aber bei denen funktionierte das Lastschriftverfahren nicht und die wollten auch immer eine Kreditkarte. Dann hab ich Click & Buy genommen und da ging gleich das Lastschriftverfahren. Ich hoffe ja, dass die seriös sind und es keine Schwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nie was per Download kaufen, dieses Mal bin ich aber doch schwach geworden  Gerade Spiele wie Amnesia, The Legend of Grimrock oder Magic: The Gathering wollte ich unbedingt mal spielen, gibt's aber ja nur per Download. Ich werd's aber in Zukunft nur bei solchen Aktionen oder Indie-Spielen / uralten Spielen (z.b. bei gog.com) machen, weil alles würd' ich nicht per Download kaufen wollen, dafür bin ich zu sehr Retail-Fan.


 
Man muss es auch mal so sehen, dass solche Spiele in Zukunft auch überhaupt erst die Chance dazu haben können, in den Regalen der Geschäfte zu stehen, wenn man sie nun in Form von Downloads unterstützt. Es hat ja einen Grund, warum die kleinen Indie-Entwickler ihre Spiele nicht als Retail vertreiben können und je größer das Interesse der Spieler, desto größer das Interesse der Publisher in Zukunft.

Wenn ich die Wahl habe und der Preisunterschied nicht zu hoch ist, greife ich auch automatisch zur Retail-Version, aber dieses strikte Ablehnen von Downloadgames mancher Leute finde ich einfach blödsinnig. Einige Spiele würde es ansonsten wohl niemals geben. Man sollte also froh sein, dass es solche Vertriebsplattformen gibt.


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nie was per Download kaufen, dieses Mal bin ich aber doch schwach geworden  [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2012)

Motte, Du A..., jetzt sitz' ich hier hustend und keuchend, weil ich mich vor Lachen verschluckt habe...!


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2012)

Beschwerden nur über meinen Anwalt. 
Ne, ich wollte natürlich niemanden verletzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2012)

Ich musste auch sehr darüber schmunzeln. War eine echt gute Idee und auch irgendwie passend  Aber ich bin auch lernfähig, wie man daran sieht *g*


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nie was per Download kaufen, dieses Mal bin ich aber doch schwach geworden  Gerade Spiele wie Amnesia, The Legend of Grimrock oder Magic: The Gathering wollte ich unbedingt mal spielen, gibt's aber ja nur per Download. Ich werd's aber in Zukunft nur bei solchen Aktionen oder Indie-Spielen / uralten Spielen (z.b. bei gog.com) machen, weil alles würd' ich nicht per Download kaufen wollen, dafür bin ich zu sehr Retail-Fan.


 
hm, nja, Grade bei bestimmten Alten Spielen kommt man auch nicht teils drumherrum, weil es keine Alte Retail-Version mehr gibt, wenn nur Gebraucht oder die nur so Spartanisch daher kommt, das ich relativ gesehen keinen wirklich tollen Vorteil habe
Ich meine, meine Port Royale 3 Schachtel ist zwar ein Schönes Ding im Regal, aber wenn man sich da mal so andere anschaut? 

Aber kann man die sich bei gog dann nicht auch eh noch Auf CD//DVD brennen? Dann kannste dir wenigstens deine eigene Version basteln, dann auch ohne irgendwelche Störenden USK und PEGI Felder


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

Heute würde mich From Dust interessieren. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie die aktuelle Lage bei dem Spiel mit Ubi-Launcher, Always On, etc aussieht? Große Lust auf noch ein Extraprogramm hab ich nicht, würde es mir also nur kaufen, wenn es mit Steam alleine lauffähig ist.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Heute würde mich From Dust interessieren. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie die aktuelle Lage bei dem Spiel mit Ubi-Launcher, Always On, etc aussieht? Große Lust auf noch ein Extraprogramm hab ich nicht, würde es mir also nur kaufen, wenn es mit Steam alleine lauffähig ist.


 
Du kannst es Offline Spielen
Da das Spiel aber bei mir aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht abstürzt, kauf es nicht


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Da das Spiel aber bei mir aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht abstürzt, kauf es nicht


 
öhm, bist du masochist?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2012)

Ich überleg grad: max payne 3 für 25€ ^^


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

Offline spielen heißt aber, dass ich zusätzlich zu Steam noch diesen Ubi-Softwarekrempel brauche?


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> öhm, bist du masochist?


 
Ups, 
Das kommt davon wenn man gleichzeitig "nicht läuft" und "abstürtzt" schreiben will, ne was dämlich



Exar-K schrieb:


> Offline spielen heißt aber, dass ich zusätzlich zu Steam noch diesen Ubi-Softwarekrempel brauche?



nja, aber ich glaub du musst da kein Konto machen, da kannst so vorher Offline gehen


----------



## krucki1 (13. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich überleg grad: max payne 3 für 25€ ^^


Mehr als ein Schnäppchen, das Spiel ist auch den Vollpreis wert, schlag zu!!!

max payne 3 25 euro 
anno 2070 25 euro
und in 4,5h kommt entweder AC Revelations oder Rage oder Darkness 2 mit -66%. Ohoh das gibt ein teuren Monat, ich wollte doch sparen.


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (13. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Mehr als ein Schnäppchen, das Spiel ist auch den Vollpreis wert, schlag zu!!!
> 
> max payne 3 25 euro
> anno 2070 25 euro
> und in 4,5h kommt entweder AC Revelations oder Rage oder Darkness 2 mit -66%. Ohoh das gibt ein teuren Monat, ich wollte doch sparen.


 
25€ ist schon ein super Angebot, aber meint ihr nicht, dass das noch weiter runter geht? Also 66% oder gar 75%? Oder ist das für so ein neues Spiel unrealistisch? Ich meine, die bei Steam können ja auch nicht machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## krucki1 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal bei so einem aktuellen Spiel ist es unwahrscheinlich das es noch günstiger wird.


----------



## shakethatthing (13. Juli 2012)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> 25€ ist schon ein super Angebot, aber meint ihr nicht, dass das noch weiter runter geht? Also 66% oder gar 75%? Oder ist das für so ein neues Spiel unrealistisch? Ich meine, die bei Steam können ja auch nicht machen, was sie wollen.


Für die zwei Spiele eher unwahrscheinlich da sie bereits als Sonderaktion beworben werden, allgemein für alle andere "normal reduzierten" Spiele aber nicht unrealistisch. Viele der Preise mit 40-50% sind immer noch gerade mal so der Wert im Einzelhandel. Rage bekommt man bei Amazon zB für 20 Euro. Wenn es also beim Vote nicht noch weiter reduziert wird würde ich drauf wetten das es später noch mal für -66 oder -75% kommt.
Auch beim letzten Sale war es schon so das Spiele die ganze Zeit reduziert waren und dann als "Event" kurzzeitig noch mal weiter reduziert wurden. Von daher sollte man nur das kaufen was gerade kurzfristig reduziert ist und beim Rest bis zum Ende des Sale warten.

Und wer sich Anno 2070 kauft bedenkt bitte das völlig unnötig neben dem UPlay Launcher auch noch der Tages Kopierschutz im Hintergrund läuft... schade.


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von den aktuellen Angeboten macht mich zunächst "Trine 1" und das von dir genannte "Darksiders" neugierig.
> 
> Die Orange-Box ist nur gut 2 Euro günstiger als die herkömmliche DVD-ROM, da würde ich noch abwarten ob da noch was am Preis geht.


 Wenn du Half-Life und Co. kaufen wolltest, wäre jetzt die Gelegenheit dazu mit dem Flashdeal. 
Save 75% on Half-Life Complete on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2012)

Sind die alten HL Spiele dann auch an die neuen Betriebssysteme angepasst? Bzw. laufen die da einwandfrei?


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sind die alten HL Spiele dann auch an die neuen Betriebssysteme angepasst? Bzw. laufen die da einwandfrei?


 Klar, selbst der erste Teil läuft problemlos unter Vista und 7.


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sind die alten HL Spiele dann auch an die neuen Betriebssysteme angepasst? Bzw. laufen die da einwandfrei?


Also zum Beispiel Half Life 1 läuft auf jeden Fall theoretisch unter Windows 7.  Eventuell musst du im Kompatibilätsmodus spielen.
Aber eine Garantie hast du bei so alten Spielen nie.

EDIT:
Immer diese Zwischenposter.^^


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Immer diese Zwischenposter.^^


 Zu langsam alter Mann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke euch


----------



## weisauchnicht (14. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Klar, selbst der erste Teil läuft problemlos unter Vista und 7.


 
Kann ich auch so bestätigen - selbst mit hexacore + smt cpu hab ich keine probleme.
Manchmal stört ja neuere hardware aufgrund ihrer schnelligkeit dabei.Läuft Problemlos!


----------



## Skoo (14. Juli 2012)

Hmm bis 17uhr noch alan wake im falshdeal für 7€ bzw. als cColl.+dlc für 9€ ... ich werde arm  .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2012)

Mir würde nur die reinen Half-Life2-Titel reichen, Portal und der Rest brauche ich nicht.
Naja, habe erstmal bei "Alan Wake" für 6,99€ zugeschlagen. Allerdings wird der Download noch etwas dauern, wo soviele Leute die Seite belegen (bei 560 kb/s ist bei mir Schluss, aber bei dem Andrang ist das wohl noch normal).


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2012)

naja, Portal würde ich dennoch mal im Auge behalten 
Auch wenn nicht gleich
Vorallem hat Portal 2 einer der Lustigsten Multiplayer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Portal würde ich dennoch mal im Auge behalten
> Auch wenn nicht gleich
> Vorallem hat Portal 2 einer der Lustigsten Multiplayer


 Genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben: Multiplayer war noch nie so mein Ding. Das letzte Mal als ich mich am MP versuchte, das war zu Zeiten von "Jedi Knight: Outcast" und "Enemy Territory". Habe so oft und in hohem Tempo mein virtuelles Leben ausgehaucht, das hat mir am Ende keinen Spaß gemacht. Daran habe ich gemerkt, dass ich als MP-Neuling nur Kanonenfutter bin.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben: Multiplayer war noch nie so mein Ding. Das letzte Mal als ich mich am MP versuchte, das war zu Zeiten von "Jedi Knight: Outcast" und "Enemy Territory". Habe so oft und in hohem Tempo mein virtuelles Leben ausgehaucht, das hat mir am Ende keinen Spaß gemacht. Daran habe ich gemerkt, dass ich als MP-Neuling nur Kanonenfutter bin.


 
siehste und da liegt der Vorteil bei Portal, da spielt man zusammen sich durch die Kammern 
wobei, Jedi Knight hätte ich auch bei Steam


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele eigentlich kein Multiplayerspiel. Bei Portal habe ich eine Ausnahme gemacht und es hat sich echt gelohnt!!


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben: Multiplayer war noch nie so mein Ding. Das letzte Mal als ich mich am MP versuchte, das war zu Zeiten von "Jedi Knight: Outcast" und "Enemy Territory". Habe so oft und in hohem Tempo mein virtuelles Leben ausgehaucht, das hat mir am Ende keinen Spaß gemacht. Daran habe ich gemerkt, dass ich als MP-Neuling nur Kanonenfutter bin.


 Dann spiel doch Coop oder im Team, statt _gegen _die anderen.


----------



## Gigaschatten (14. Juli 2012)

Laßt euch von den % nicht blenden, Steam nimmt den gerne den orginal Kaufpreis um es nach einen Schnäppchen aussehen zu lassen. Z.b. alice madness returns gibt es bei 
Steam für -75% für 12,49€. Bei Amazon bekommst das Spiel für 15.90€.
Also erstmal vergleichen ob es wirklich so ein Schnäppchen ist


----------



## Svatlas (14. Juli 2012)

Die Steam Deals sind dennoch unschlagbar ) Ob wers mag oder nicht....wer hier nicht zuschlägt verpasst etwas  Wer z.B Alan Wake für 8,99 € nicht als Schnäppchen sieht oder Max Payne dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Kreon (14. Juli 2012)

Gigaschatten schrieb:


> Laßt euch von den % nicht blenden, Steam nimmt den gerne den orginal Kaufpreis um es nach einen Schnäppchen aussehen zu lassen. Z.b. alice madness returns gibt es bei
> Steam für -75% für 12,49€. Bei Amazon bekommst das Spiel für 15.90€.
> Also erstmal vergleichen ob es wirklich so ein Schnäppchen ist


 
Immerhin billiger. Wer so wie ich keinen Wert auf ne Hülle legt, schlägt trotzdem zu.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juli 2012)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 von 59,99 EUR auf 44,99 EUR runtergesetzt ... bei solchen "Schnäppchen" weiß ich wirklich nicht, ob ich weinen oder lachen soll.

Darksiders hab ich leider verpasst, aber Warhammer 40k Space Marine könnte mich interessieren ... nur schade, dass ich in der nächsten Zeit wohl nicht allzu viel Zeit zum Zocken habe, daher werde ich auf die meisten Schnäppchen wohl verzichten.


----------



## DerBloP (14. Juli 2012)

Man Ich könnt Kotzen, habe mir Skyrim und Portal2 über Paypal gekauft , Skyrim war jetzt nicht so viel günstiger als die Retail aber auch die muß man ja über steam aktivieren ergo egal, nun mein Problem, Ich will mir noch einiges kaufen, aaaaber Paypal will nun eine Kredo Karte aus "Sicherheitsgründen". Habe und will auch keine, Paypal Guthaben aufladen kann ich auch erst ab Montag und das dauert dann auch noch 2-3 Tage. Suuper, 2 mal mit dem Kundesservice Telefoniert, sie meinten das diese Kredo scheiße nur ab und zu vorkommt und beim nächsten kauf dieses wieder weg wäre, dem ist aber nicht so, also muß ich wohl erst Geld einzahlen! Jetzt hoffe ich das wenn ich diese Steamdeals in den Wahrekorb packe, diese nicht nach ablauf verschwinden, und ich sie anfang nächste Woche zahlen kann, oder was meint ihr verschwinden die aus dem Korb?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> oder was meint ihr verschwinden die aus dem Korb?


 
würde mich sehr wundern, wenn sie das nicht täten.
aber keine ahnung, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## BrilliantReLoadeD (14. Juli 2012)

Gigaschatten schrieb:


> Laßt euch von den % nicht blenden, Steam nimmt den gerne den orginal Kaufpreis um es nach einen Schnäppchen aussehen zu lassen. Z.b. alice madness returns gibt es bei
> Steam für -75% für 12,49€. Bei Amazon bekommst das Spiel für 15.90€.
> Also erstmal vergleichen ob es wirklich so ein Schnäppchen ist



Schlecht recherchiert. Madness returns auf der Pyramide für n Zehner 

Bei (ich nenn Sie mal B Spiele) wie oben Beschrieben (Alice) lohnt sich ein Vergleich auf jeden Fall. Aber wenn ich ein A Spiel (z.b. Max Payne) für 25€ bekomme, nehme ich den Deal doch an. Oder das Rockstar Paket GTA IV + GTA LC + Max Payne 3 + L.A. Noire für 50€.


----------



## Gigaschatten (14. Juli 2012)

BrilliantReLoadeD schrieb:


> Schlecht recherchiert. Madness returns auf der Pyramide für n Zehner
> 
> Bei (ich nenn Sie mal B Spiele) wie oben Beschrieben (Alice) lohnt sich ein Vergleich auf jeden Fall. Aber wenn ich ein A Spiel (z.b. Max Payne) für 25€ bekomme, nehme ich den Deal doch an. Oder das Rockstar Paket GTA IV + GTA LC + Max Payne 3 + L.A. Noire für 50€.


 
hehe  das blöde an den paketen ist bei mir immer das ich die hälfte schon habe davon


----------



## Skoo (14. Juli 2012)

Das Alice so teuer bei uns ist, liegt ganz einfach an der Faulheit von EA, den preis in einigen Regionen anzupassen, im US Store koestet es aktuell 5$, in UK 3,75 pfund .


----------



## Oli22 (14. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir die Penumbra Reihe (3 spiele) und Mirrors Edge für 9,49€ gekauft. Wenn das kein schnäppchen ist!!

Ich hab mir auch vor 1 jahr gta4 für 4,99€ im angebot gekauft....
Also ich denke das meisste davon is schon ganz ordentlich..

btw CSS gibts (soweit ich weiss) das 1. mal für unter 19,99€ =D


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir würde nur die reinen Half-Life2-Titel reichen, Portal und der Rest brauche ich nicht.


 Der Deal war doch nur Half-Life (jeweils einzeln oder als Gesamtpaket), den ich hier gelinkt habe.


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Mirrors Edge habe ich mir nun auch geholt, und Splinter Cell Conviction, für knapp 10 Euro kann man nun zuschlagen für die mikrigen 6h


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Juli 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Jetzt hoffe ich das wenn ich diese Steamdeals in den Wahrekorb packe, diese nicht nach ablauf verschwinden, und ich sie anfang nächste Woche zahlen kann, oder was meint ihr verschwinden die aus dem Korb?


 
Die Deals für Portal 2 und Skyrim laufen bis zum Ende der Aktion, die bleiben also im Warenkorb. Kann sogar sein, dass sie bis Montag noch einmal runtergesetzt werden. Alles andere, was nur einen Tag runtergesetzt ist, sowie die Flash-Deals springen natürlich nach Ablauf des jeweiligen Angebots wieder auf ihren Ursprungspreis zurück, egal ob du sie in den Warenkorb gelegt hast oder nicht.


Für mich war bisher noch nichts dabei, das meiste habe ich schon. Heroes 6 war mir am ersten Tag immer noch zu teuer, ich hoffe, dass da noch ein besseres Angebot kommt. Dasselbe gilt für Driver: San Francisco. Für mich wird's meist erst unter zehn Euro interessant.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Juli 2012)

Oli22 schrieb:


> ...und Mirrors Edge für 9,49€ gekauft....


 Ich will dir jetzt nicht die Laune verderben, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich Mirrors Edge das letzte mal in meinem Stammgeschäft in der Green Peppers Variante für 6.99 Euro gesehen.

Dieses Spiel wollte ich eigentlich schon lange Spielen, bin aber immer noch mit Sacred 2 beschäftigt und Fallout 3 wartet auch immer noch.


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Er meinte beide zusammen. Mirros Edge kostet 4,99.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2012)

Einen Titel hätte ich nun doch:

Civ V, "Gods and Kings", das will ich auf JEDEN Fall, bin aber in den letzten Wochen nicht dazu gekommen, es mir zu kaufen.
Und momentan warte ich eben den Summer Sale ab, ob ich da nicht ein kleines Schnäppchen machen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2012)

es gibt immer noch leute, die mirrors edge nicht haben?


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Ja die gibt es


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2012)

also ich wollt mir jetzt mal,nachdem ich gestern von dem video sehr angetan war,"from dust" zulegen...gesagt getan,,wollt per paysafe card zahlen,,und genau als ich weitergeleitet werden sollte,kackt steam ab,,,jetzt hab ichs immer noch im wahrenkorb,nur wenn ich den vorgang noch mal neu starten will,sagt er mir,kauf noch nich abgeschlossen,,sie laufen gefahr den artikel zwei mal bezahlen zu müssen,,,großartig,,freu mich schon  auf einen längeren mailwechsel mit dem support...frag mich was is,wenn die sich erst montag melden,,dann is doch das angebot erloschen?!!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (14. Juli 2012)

Gestern habe ich mir endlich Legend of Grimrock gegönnt. 5,59 Euro war ein echtes Schnäppchen. Heute ist leider nichts dabei, aber Max Payne 3 kann ich jedem Actionfan nur ans Herz legen. Für 25 Euro ein Pflichtkauf, habs leider bereits für die PlayStation 3 - und das als pcgames.de-Redakteur. Asche über mein Haupt.


----------



## Garusho (14. Juli 2012)

der "from dust" deal wird heute abend auslaufen...


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2012)

Ich fand From Dust besser, als erwartet. Hab es leider schon lange.
Das einzige was da richtig gefehlt hat, war eine Art "Endlos-Spiel" oder "Free"-Modus. Aber es ist eben im Grunde eher ein Puzzle/Taktik-Spiel, wenn man es genau betrachtet. 

Für den aktuellen Angebotspreis kann ich das Spiel aber sehr empfehlen. Vor allem ist es echt mal was Anderes. 

Ich hab bisher nur ein Spiel gekauft. Ich hab irgendwie echt schon fast alles (erschreckend, wenn man das mal so bemerkt^^).


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Man Ich könnt Kotzen, habe mir Skyrim und Portal2 über Paypal gekauft , Skyrim war jetzt nicht so viel günstiger als die Retail aber auch die muß man ja über steam aktivieren ergo egal, nun mein Problem, Ich will mir noch einiges kaufen, aaaaber Paypal will nun eine Kredo Karte aus "Sicherheitsgründen". Habe und will auch keine, Paypal Guthaben aufladen kann ich auch erst ab Montag und das dauert dann auch noch 2-3 Tage. Suuper, 2 mal mit dem Kundesservice Telefoniert, sie meinten das diese Kredo scheiße nur ab und zu vorkommt und beim nächsten kauf dieses wieder weg wäre, dem ist aber nicht so, also muß ich wohl erst Geld einzahlen! Jetzt hoffe ich das wenn ich diese Steamdeals in den Wahrekorb packe, diese nicht nach ablauf verschwinden, und ich sie anfang nächste Woche zahlen kann, oder was meint ihr verschwinden die aus dem Korb?



Ich hatte auch voll die Probleme mit Paypal. Es ging auf keiner Seite Lastschriftverfahren, sondern sie wollten immer eine Kreditkarte haben. Da hab ich mir dann einfach einen Account bei Click and Buy gemacht und da ging sofort das Lastschriftverfahren. Den bei Paypal hab ich gleich wieder löschen lassen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2012)

So... "Alan Wake" ist jetzt zu 96% geladen. Für 8GB also fast 6 Stunden gebraucht.
Puh... Also ich werde es mir zweimal überlegen wenn ich bei Steam was Günstiges finde. Wenn es nur ein paar Euro ausmachen, werde ich dann doch zum Datenträger greifen. Da ist es um einiges fixer installiert...


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab noch nie Probleme mit dem Paypal-Lastschriftverfahren gehabt. Bezahle damit schon seit Ewigkeiten/Jahren.
Man muss halt einmalig sein Konto verifizieren...danach funzt das eigentlich problemlos.


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Naja man muss ja nicht sofort spielen  Wenn man mehrer Sachen beim Summer Sale kauft, dann ist man eh nicht auf sofortiges Beenden des Downloads angewiesen  Parallel mehre Sachen spielen klappt ja nicht so gut hehehehehe


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nie Probleme mit dem Paypal-Lastschriftverfahren gehabt. Bezahle damit schon seit Ewigkeiten/Jahren.
> Man muss halt einmalig sein Konto verifizieren...danach funzt das eigentlich problemlos.



Crowley als Avatar? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Crowley als Avatar? Ernsthaft?


Marcel Reich-Ranicki als Avatar? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Marcel Reich-Ranicki als Avatar? Ernsthaft?



Hey, ich versuche ja immer, Nick & Ava in Einklang zu bringen...  ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2012)

Oh mann... Mothman wechselt jetzt wohl täglich sein imaginäres Ich wie seinerzeit Vordack... Ob's am Ende wieder bei einem Flügeltier bleibt ?!


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hey, ich versuche ja immer, Nick & Ava in Einklang zu bringen...  ...


Crowley war in erster Linie nen Dichter mit Drogenproblem. Ranicki ist nen Kritiker mit Sprachproblem. 

EDIT:
Aber hier gehts nicht um mein Av, sondern um den Steam Summer Sale. Nur zur Erinnerung an mich und euch.^^


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2012)

mal ne frage,,LA noir zu empfehlen??? hab grad was gefunden,wo ichs für 14.99 herbekomm,,,der titel is aber vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen,,,lohnt isch das spiel,und wie lang is die spielzeit?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> mal ne frage,,LA noir zu empfehlen??? hab grad was gefunden,wo ichs für 14.99 herbekomm,,,der titel is aber vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen,,,lohnt isch das spiel,und wie lang is die spielzeit?


Bin selbst gerade dran. Atmosphärisch top, tolle Mimik, nette Fälle. Der Spielverlauf wird aber meiner Meinung nach recht monoton, und die so genannten Nebenmissionen beschränken sich nur auf Schießereien oder Verfolgungen. Und manche Beweisführung / Überführung von Verdächtigen ist manchmal schwer nachzuvollziehen.
Meine Meinung: Gut, könnte aber besser sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> mal ne frage,,LA noir zu empfehlen??? hab grad was gefunden,wo ichs für 14.99 herbekomm,,,der titel is aber vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen,,,lohnt isch das spiel,und wie lang is die spielzeit?


 
Spielzeit ist recht lang, wenn man auf Film Noir und Krimis steht, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Wenn du ein Actionspiel im GTA Stil suchst, ist es aber weniger was für dich. Es gibt zwar Verfolgungsjagden und Schießereien, die sind aber eher simpel gehalten im Vergleich zu GTA. Die meiste Zeit befragt man Zeugen, schaut sich Tatorte an usw.


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> mal ne frage,,LA noir zu empfehlen??? hab grad was gefunden,wo ichs für 14.99 herbekomm,,,der titel is aber vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen,,,lohnt isch das spiel,und wie lang is die spielzeit?


Kommt mMn darauf an, was du erwartest. 
Es ist halt eher ein Adventure, als Action-Spiel. Wenn du sowas wie GTA oder Mafia erwatest, wirst du dich wundern. 
Außerdem hilft es, wenn du gut Englisch kannst. Denn das Spiel ist nur mit deutschem Untertitel, aber in den Verhören ist es macnhmal schwer die Emotionen des Verhörten UND dem Untertitel zu folgen. 
Es ist aber SEHR GUT gemacht. Man muss sich aber eben drauf einlassen....Tatorte zentimetergenau untersuchen. Verhöre führen. Ab und zu mal ne Verfolgungsjagd oder Schießerei. Aber der Fokus liegt auf dem Knobeln und Kombinieren von Hinweisen.

Ich würde sagen: Es lohnt sich, wenn man sich bewusst ist, was einen erwartet.

Ich hab es nie ganz durchgespielt, aber das Spiel bietet auf jeden Fall eine gute Spieldauer. Es gibt auch noch weitere Fälle als DLC zu kaufen. So kann man die Spieldauer auch erweitern, wenn man drauf steht.

EDIT:
Das, was Neawoulf sagt!^^


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin selbst gerade dran. Atmosphärisch top, tolle Mimik, nette Fälle. Der Spielverlauf wird aber meiner Meinung nach recht monoton, und die so genannten Nebenmissionen beschränken sich nur auf Schießereien oder Verfolgungen. Und manche Beweisführung / Überführung von Verdächtigen ist manchmal schwer nachzuvollziehen.
> Meine Meinung: Gut, könnte aber besser sein.



ah ok,danke,,hmm naja dann grübel ich mal noch n bischen



Mothman schrieb:


> Kommt mMn darauf an, was du erwartest.
> Es ist halt eher ein Adventure, als Action-Spiel. Wenn du sowas wie GTA oder Mafia erwatest, wirst du dich wundern.
> Außerdem  hilft es, wenn du gut Englisch kannst. Denn das Spiel ist nur mit  deutschem Untertitel, aber in den Verhören ist es macnhmal schwer die  Emotionen des Verhörten UND dem Untertitel zu folgen.
> Es ist aber  SEHR GUT gemacht. Man muss sich aber eben drauf einlassen....Tatorte  zentimetergenau untersuchen. Verhöre führen. Ab und zu mal ne  Verfolgungsjagd oder Schießerei. Aber der Fokus liegt auf dem Knobeln  und Kombinieren von Hinweisen.
> ...



ok na ich wär im grunde nich abgeneigt,,naja mal gucken,,bin grad im kaufrausch 



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spielzeit ist recht lang, wenn man auf Film Noir  und Krimis steht, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Wenn du ein Actionspiel  im GTA Stil suchst, ist es aber weniger was für dich. Es gibt zwar  Verfolgungsjagden und Schießereien, die sind aber eher simpel gehalten  im Vergleich zu GTA. Die meiste Zeit befragt man Zeugen, schaut sich  Tatorte an usw.


 
gut ,erstmal danke das so schnell ,so ausführlich geantwortet wurde...is halt grad im angebot,,daher wollt ich mich erstmal schlau machen


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2012)

Schau dir doch mal für 1-2 Minuten ein "Let's Play" an oder so. Evtl hilft dir das ja bei der Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2012)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mir endlich Legend of Grimrock gegönnt. 5,59 Euro war ein echtes Schnäppchen. Heute ist leider nichts dabei, aber Max Payne 3 kann ich jedem Actionfan nur ans Herz legen. Für 25 Euro ein Pflichtkauf, habs leider bereits für die PlayStation 3 - und das als pcgames.de-Redakteur. Asche über mein Haupt.


 
Das mit Max Payne 3 hätte ich vor 1 Monat wissen müssen. Ich hab da noch 50 Euro bezahlt 

Ich fand's auch schade, dass bei der Abstimmung gestern Rage nicht gewonnen hat. Das hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Mal schauen, vielleicht wird es ja noch so billiger.


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal für 1-2 Minuten ein "Let's Play" an oder so. Evtl hilft dir das ja bei der Kaufentscheidung.


 

ok werd ich machen,danke.bin eh grad noch dabei dragon age origin zu laden,,...  habalso noch n paar minuten bedenkzeit


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das mit Max Payne 3 hätte ich vor 1 Monat wissen müssen. Ich hab da noch 50 Euro bezahlt
> 
> Ich fand's auch schade, dass bei der Abstimmung gestern Rage nicht gewonnen hat. Das hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Mal schauen, vielleicht wird es ja noch so billiger.


 
huch - der schattenmann im *steam*-kaufrausch?????
dass ich das noch erleben darf. 
lass mich raten: morgen kaufst du dir 'ne konsole?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> huch - der schattenmann im *steam*-kaufrausch?????
> dass ich das noch erleben darf.
> lass mich raten: morgen kaufst du dir 'ne konsole?


 
Naja, ich bin eben auch manchmal lernfähig  Nur das mit der Konsole wird nichts. Ich hab das schon bei meinen Neffen getestet, die haben z.b. Playstation 3 und Wii, aber mir macht es einfach keinen Spass da zu spielen. Aber das ist einfach Geschmacksache


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Stimmt Rage hätte ich gestern auch gerne gehabt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin eben auch manchmal lernfähig


 
hat ja nichts mit lernfähig zu tun.
ich schätze mal, dass hier jeder deinen wunsch nach retail-versionen zumindest nachvollziehen kann. 
aber nur aus prinzip auf wirkliche mega-schnäppchen verzichten - das muss ja wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Er meinte beide zusammen. Mirros Edge kostet 4,99.


 Du hast recht, mein Fehler.


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das mit Max Payne 3 hätte ich vor 1 Monat wissen müssen. Ich hab da noch 50 Euro bezahlt
> 
> Ich fand's auch schade, dass bei der Abstimmung gestern Rage nicht gewonnen hat. Das hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Mal schauen, vielleicht wird es ja noch so billiger.


 Hab zwar auch für Rage abgestimmt, hätte es mir aber selbst bei erfolgreichem Ausgang der Abstimmung nicht gekauft.
Denn leider kostet es bei Steam noch die vollen 50€, d.h. auch reduziert wären es dann noch ~17€ gewesen. Dafür krieg ich das auch im Laden, z.B. Rage Anarchy Edition (Limited) AT-PEGI - PC-Spiele - computeruniverse
Ich warte, bis der Normalpreis sinkt und es dann bei einem Deal nur noch nen 5er kostet.
So dringend brauch ich es nicht und bin mir eh noch etwas unsicher, was den Spielspass angeht.



Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt immer noch leute, die mirrors edge nicht haben?


 Wundert mich auch, da es den Titel in den letzten Jahren bestimmt schon 2 Dutzend Mal im Angebot gab.
Hab grad mal geguckt, ich hab es bereits 2009 für 2,50€ gekauft.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (14. Juli 2012)

So, erster Zuschlag. Alan Wake, Bioshock 1&2 und Warhammer 40.000 - Space Marine für zusammen 21EUR.

Was mich ein wenig stört, ist diese 8 Stunden-Regelung. Wer bleibt denn bitte bis nach Mitternacht auf, um dann die %e abzugreifen? Ich jedenfalls nicht. 12 Stunden fände ich besser. 7:00 und 19:00 Uhr. Da sind die Möglichkeiten, gerade auch für die Leute die einer Arbeit nachgehen, am günstigsten.

Was ich außerdem schade finde, dass man im Zuge eines Sales nicht gleich auch mal die Mehrfach-DRMs rausnimmt. Warum reicht es nicht, wenn z.B. Arkham City oder Anno 2070 einfach durch Steam gebunden sind? Wieso muss ich mich noch bei Ubisoft registrieren oder gar Secu-Schrott mit Aktivierungslimit in Kauf nehmen? Sorry, so wird das auch bei 1 EUR pro Spiel nix mit dem Kauf.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> ich hab es bereits 2009 für 2,50€ gekauft.


 
dito. 

dafür schäm ich mich fast ein wenig.


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dafür schäm ich mich fast ein wenig.


 Geht mir ähnlich. Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall mehr wert.
Aber so haben sie mich immerhin als Käufer für Teil 2 akquiriert, sofern EA keinen Unsinn macht und DICE entwickeln lässt.


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Was ich außerdem schade finde, dass man im Zuge eines Sales nicht gleich auch mal die Mehrfach-DRMs rausnimmt. Warum reicht es nicht, wenn z.B. Arkham City oder Anno 2070 einfach durch Steam gebunden sind? Wieso muss ich mich noch bei Ubisoft registrieren oder gar Secu-Schrott mit Aktivierungslimit in Kauf nehmen? Sorry, so wird das auch bei 1 EUR pro Spiel nix mit dem Kauf.


 Arkham City kannst du mitnehmen, denn GfWL hast du dir durch den Kauf von Bioshock 2 gerade ans Bein gebunden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2012)

Hofentlich gewinnt Q.U.B.E. die Abstimmung gleich das hat mich schon länger interessiert


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Naja ich habe Mirros Edge noch nicht, da ich zum ersten Mal überhaupt beim Steam Sale mitmache. Bis jetzt habe ich es einfach nur als Kopeirschutzplattform genutzt


----------



## golani79 (14. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hofentlich gewinnt Q.U.B.E. die Abstimmung gleich das hat mich schon länger interessiert


 
Hab mal für Q.U.B.E gevotet, obwohl ich es mir nicht holen werde. 
Aber SMB hab ich schon am PC und Plants vs. Zombies aufm Smartphone - also kann man ja Forenkollegen unterstützen


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab mal für Q.U.B.E gevotet, obwohl ich es mir nicht holen werde.
> Aber SMB hab ich schon am PC und Plants vs. Zombies aufm Smartphone - also kann man ja Forenkollegen unterstützen


 

ich kenns zwar nich mal hab aber aus rein kollegialen grünen ebenfalls dafür gevotet


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Schade für Qube hats nicht gereicht, hatte für dich dort auch gestimmt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Schade für Qube hats nicht gereicht, hatte für dich dort auch gestimmt.


 
Ja habs auch gesehen, trotzdem danke  
Kostet trotzdem während den Summer Sales nur 6,99, wenn es bis kurz vor Schluss der Sales nicht als Extranagebot kommt hol ich es mir noch. 6,99 sind auch noch einigermaßen erschwinglich


----------



## Chazer (14. Juli 2012)

Max Payne 3 für 25€ klingt nich schlecht, aber die 35 GB . . .


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja habs auch gesehen, trotzdem danke
> Kostet trotzdem während den Summer Sales nur 6,99, wenn es bis kurz vor Schluss der Sales nicht als Extranagebot kommt hol ich es mir noch. 6,99 sind auch noch einigermaßen erschwinglich


 
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall auch für den Preis, ich habe es damals sehr gerne gespielt. Ist halt nur leider nach drei Stunden vorbei - schade, dass die Entwickler bis jetzt noch keine Zusatzlevels veröffentlicht haben. Würde sich bei dem Spiel eigentlich anbieten.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Arkham City kannst du mitnehmen, denn GfWL hast du dir durch den Kauf von Bioshock 2 gerade ans Bein gebunden.


 Wobei ich da hinzufügen möchte, es ist bei Bioshock 2 auch möglich GfWL Offline zu nutzen, ohne sich bei GfWL zu registrieren.
Bioshock 2 Speichern ohne Windows Live Konto (Bioshock 2)


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So... "Alan Wake" ist jetzt zu 96% geladen. Für 8GB also fast 6 Stunden gebraucht.
> Puh... Also ich werde es mir zweimal überlegen wenn ich bei Steam was Günstiges finde. Wenn es nur ein paar Euro ausmachen, werde ich dann doch zum Datenträger greifen. Da ist es um einiges fixer installiert...


 

hmmm, njoa, relativ, also bei mit lädt das mit so 1,4 MB/s

naja, bin ja mal gespannt was da gleich kommt

P.S. hmmm, immer noch nichts das mich jetzt intessiert bzw. ich nicht schon habe
schön wär´s ja wenn die Train Simulator DLCs in angemessene Bereiche rutschen würden


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2012)

Frozen Synapse um 90% reduziert auf 2,29 und Orcs Must Die für 3,49. Ich glaube kaum das ich da widerstehen kann 
*edit* jetzt ist frozen synapse plötzlich nur noch um 80% reduziert...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2012)

Hab mal in den gesamten Spielekatalog reingesehen. War total entzückt, als ich tatsächlich "Lumines" entdeckt habe. Kenne das noch von der PS2, das war der schönste Knobelspaß mit schöner Optik und Superb-Sound überhaupt. Wusste gar nicht dass es davon eine Portierung für PC gibt.
Wenn das mit etwas Glück auch runtergesetzt wird, schlage ich definitiv zu.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (14. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Arkham City kannst du mitnehmen, denn GfWL hast du dir durch den Kauf von Bioshock 2 gerade ans Bein gebunden.


 
Gegen GfWL habe ich nix. Da existiert eh noch ein alter Account meiner 360-Zeiten. Aber ich mag Secu-Rom nicht. Habe damals bei C&C: Red Alert 3 ein Auge zugedrückt, das Teil gekauft, installiert und durfte nach mehrfachen Fehlermeldungen das System neu aufsetzen. Und Aktivierungslimits bei einem accountgebundenen Spiel gehen mal garnicht. Aber ich bin jetzt für die nächsten Monate mit Warhammer, den Bioshocks und Wake auch gut bedient.

Hätte ich es nicht schon: Skyrim für die Hälfte ist ein Hammer-Deal.


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2012)

so,,hab mir jetzt two worlds 2 &tropico 4 gegönnt,,,nu bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (14. Juli 2012)

Aktuell gibt es da die "Dead Island Collection" für 16,99. Einzelpreis 0 EUR. Gesamtpreis 16,99.

Ist das Teil nicht eigentlich im dt. Store gesperrt? Würde es mir schon holen, aber nicht, wenn es dann auf einmal nach dem Kauf wieder heißt: In ihrer Region leider nicht verfügbar, usw..


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juli 2012)

Dead Island wurde mit im Steam Programm angezeigt, als ich dann drauf klickte und auf der Webseite landete war es hinterlegt mit "In ihrer Region nicht verfügbar"


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2012)

Das geht nicht von Deutschland aus. Das Spiel ist ja indiziert soweit ich weiß. Musst dir also von jemandem aus Österreich schenken lassen oder so


----------



## MP16 (14. Juli 2012)

hat einer von euch die "dead island collection" gekauft? würder es gerne holen, aber weiß nicht ob es auch dann spielbar ist


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2012)

MP16 schrieb:


> hat einer von euch die "dead island collection" gekauft? würder es gerne holen, aber weiß nicht ob es auch dann spielbar ist


 
also es ist Spielbar, aber du kannst es halt nicht von hier aus direkt kaufen

Wobei ich mich ja eher fragen würde, ob das Spiel auch gut genug ist als das man es auch haben wollte


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2012)

skyrim für 24 eur kann ich eigentlich auch nur empfehlen,,mmn n pflichttitel,,wenn nich sogar der beste dieses jahr


----------



## yami-sasuke (14. Juli 2012)

man man wollte doch diesen Monat kein geld für games ausgeben und schon am 2 tage 35 euro weg^^


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2012)

Hab mir mal BRINK gegönnt: Au weh, ist das ein derber Mist.  

Wenn man während des Spiels in das "Spawn-Menü" reingeht, kommt man nicht mehr raus. Egal welche Taste man probiert. Nur Spiel per Taskmanager beenden bringt noch was. Übelst schlecht. Bin auch nicht der EInzige mit dem Problem. Scheint bekannt zu sein, dass das vorkommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hab mir mal BRINK gegönnt: Au weh, ist das ein derber Mist.
> 
> Wenn man während des Spiels in das "Spawn-Menü" reingeht, kommt man nicht mehr raus. Egal welche Taste man probiert. Nur Spiel per Taskmanager beenden bringt noch was. Übelst schlecht. Bin auch nicht der EInzige mit dem Problem. Scheint bekannt zu sein, dass das vorkommt.



Das Spiel war damals total verbuggt veröffentlicht worden und hat selbst heute noch einige Fehler. Zumindest kann man es wenigstens noch mit Bots spielen, weil ich weiß gar nicht, ob da online noch was los ist.


----------



## scherzeking (14. Juli 2012)

zum Thema Dead Island: Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: for UNCUT!
Könnt also zuschlagen...

Edit 22:56: wurde gelöscht


----------



## Nightbird (14. Juli 2012)

Max Payne 3 für 24,99 war "too hard to resist"


----------



## Mothman (14. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Spiel war damals total verbuggt veröffentlicht worden und hat selbst heute noch einige Fehler. Zumindest kann man es wenigstens noch mit Bots spielen, weil ich weiß gar nicht, ob da online noch was los ist.


Joar, ist schon noch ein bisschen was los. Hab eben ein paar Runden gespielt.
Macht auch ne Weile sogar etwas Spaß, aber eben auch nur ein wenig.^^

Naja, für ne Runde zwischendurch taugt es evtl. was. Gegen Bots ist aber nen bisschen langweilig.


----------



## hifumi (14. Juli 2012)

Hatte auch überlegt Brink zu kaufen. Es taucht nur in den Steam Statistiken nicht auf. Das letzte Spiel, also auf dem hundertsten Platz, hat dort pro Tag maximal 600 Spieler oder so gleichzeitig online. Wenn Brink jetzt knapp drunter liegen sollte wäre das vermutlich immernoch kein Problem. Aber wenn ich hier schon lese von solchen Bugs, dann lass ich das wohl lieber.


----------



## Sumpfling (15. Juli 2012)

Die Deals sind ja gut und schön wenn es um Spiele geht die generell uncut sind, aber bei Spielen die in Deutschland geschnitten werden ist es nicht unbedingt der Burner.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (15. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> also es ist Spielbar, aber du kannst es halt nicht von hier aus direkt kaufen
> 
> Wobei ich mich ja eher fragen würde, ob das Spiel auch gut genug ist als das man es auch haben wollte


 
Naja, hatte es mal für die Playsi und da hat es mir schon Spass gemacht. Konnte es auch direkt kaufen, aber anscheinend ist es nun wieder gelöscht, bzw. für Deutschland wieder nicht kaufbar.
Dennoch eine nette Aktion, habe es rechtzeitig gekauft und weiß, was ich heute nachmittag mache.


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Dead Island wurde mit im Steam Programm angezeigt, als ich dann drauf klickte und auf der Webseite landete war es hinterlegt mit "In ihrer Region nicht verfügbar"


 

Nichts leichter als das.Ich habe mir vor kurzem für mein Dead Island die Ryder White Kampagne gekauft.Aus Deutschland per Download garnicht möglich.
Dafür gibt es generell einen ganz einfachen Trick.
Du installierst Dir "HotSpotShield".Geht einfach alles von alleine.Brauchst nix einstellen.Du hast dann ne Ausländische US IP.
Dann machst Du Steam an und Schwupps kannste Dir auch Dead Island kaufen samt allen DLCs.
Das funktioniert wunderbar.Evtl. mußte kurzfristig Steam auf Englsich stellen.Weiß ich aber nicht genau.Ich hatte es damals gemacht.

Und lass Dich hier nicht irre machen von wegen "man kann es nicht spielen aus DE" oder " es läßt sich nicht aktivieren".
Kompletter Unsinn.Wo ein Wille auch ein Weg! 

Das Spiel lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Ich spiele gerade zum dritten mal durch!


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. Juli 2012)

Sumpfling schrieb:


> Die Deals sind ja gut und schön wenn es um Spiele geht die generell uncut sind, aber bei Spielen die in Deutschland geschnitten werden ist es nicht unbedingt der Burner.


 
Dann saug sie halt uncut von Steam.


----------



## MP16 (15. Juli 2012)

Also, wenn jemand noch versuchen will Dead Island auf steam de zu kriegen, wenn es einmal in der Library ist, kann man es in Deutschland ohne irgendwelche spezielle IP laden und man kann es auch coop zocken. Nach paar Stunden zocken ein Spiel genau nach meinem Geschmack ^^


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Du installierst Dir "HotSpotShield".Geht einfach alles von alleine.Brauchst nix einstellen.Du hast dann ne Ausländische US IP.
> Dann machst Du Steam an und Schwupps kannste Dir auch Dead Island kaufen samt allen DLCs.


 Und wenn du Pech hast ist dann - schwupps - dein Steam Account dicht, weil das gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstößt.


----------



## Steppenheld (15. Juli 2012)

Must ... resist .... urge .... to .... buy.....
Spar grad auf einen neuen PC und wenn ich jetzt ein game bei steam kaufe hab ich dann zu wenig Geld dafür. Aber sobald ich den PC hab, sind die Spiele wieder teuer, weil der sale vorbei ist xD (first world problems)


----------



## stawacz (15. Juli 2012)

Steppenheld schrieb:


> Must ... resist .... urge .... to .... buy.....
> Spar grad auf einen neuen PC und wenn ich jetzt ein game bei steam kaufe hab ich dann zu wenig Geld dafür. Aber sobald ich den PC hab, sind die Spiele wieder teuer, weil der sale vorbei ist xD (first world problems)


 

naja ,aber so 20-30 euro werden dich doch nich soo weit zurück werfen oder hab gestern tropico 4 und two worlds 2 für ca 13 euro zs gekauft,,,da kann man eigentlich nich viel falsch machen denk ich

verdammt,,ich seh grad LA Noir als community wahl,,für 7,49

arrrggghh meine paysafecard is alle -.-


----------



## krucki1 (15. Juli 2012)

Wieso nutzt du nicht PayPal?


----------



## stawacz (15. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt du nicht PayPal?


 

hab derzeit nich die möglichkeit,ums mal so zu sagen^^


----------



## BladeWND (15. Juli 2012)

Ich schaue mir das bei Steam jetzt schon ein paar Jahre an, ich kaufe mittlerweile gar keine Spiele mehr zum normalen Preis.
Diese Geschäftspolitik die Valve verfolgt ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als Fragwürdig. Ich kaufe heute in Spiel für 50 Euro und Morgen kostet es dann nur noch 20 Euro. Verarscht wird der, der ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kauft. Wert können es die Spiele ja nicht sein.

Klar das ein oder andere Angebot ist ok, aber eigentlich werden mittlerweile alle Spiele verramscht


----------



## krucki1 (15. Juli 2012)

@stawacz: Ok, ich verstehe 
@BladeWND: Bei richtig guten Spielen wie Max Payne 3, Skyrim, oder in Zukunft Dishonored warte ich nicht auf die Angebote. Die Spiele sind richtig gut, sie werden dann beim Release gekauft und der Entwickler unterstützt. Bei Spielen, wo ich aber eher unsicher war/bin z.B. Mirrors Edge, LA Noire, und ein paar Indiespiele, da nutze ich den Sale gerne. Auch bei Splinter Cell Conviction habe ich gewartet, denn 5h für einen Vollpreis sind einfach zu wenig. Für 10 Euro allerdings zufriedenstellend.  Denn sonst würden diese Entwickler von mir gar kein Geld sehen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2012)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir das bei Steam jetzt schon ein paar Jahre an, ich kaufe mittlerweile gar keine Spiele mehr zum normalen Preis.
> Diese Geschäftspolitik die Valve verfolgt ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als Fragwürdig. Ich kaufe heute in Spiel für 50 Euro und Morgen kostet es dann nur noch 20 Euro. Verarscht wird der, der ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kauft. Wert können es die Spiele ja nicht sein.
> 
> Klar das ein oder andere Angebot ist ok, aber eigentlich werden mittlerweile alle Spiele verramscht


 
seh ich genauso.
mir ist es wirklich ein rätsel, weshalb sich überhaupt noch jemand ein vollpreisspiel kauft. 
vielleicht sollte man mal darüber nachdenken, die einführungspreise zu senken und nicht schon nach einem halben jahr mit dem verramschen anzufangen (siehe aktuell la noire für 7,49).


----------



## Skoo (15. Juli 2012)

@Bonkic: Mir persönlich sind da bisjetzt nur Rockstar Spiele(eigentlich nur LA Noire und MP3) aufgefallen, die 1-2 Wochen nach PC-release schon mit 50-75% in einem Deal zu finden waren.


----------



## hifumi (15. Juli 2012)

Es sieht tatsächlich nach einem Verramschen aus. Aber andererseits, da bin ich mir sicher, werden die Verkäufe ganz genau verfolgt und die Spiele nicht günstiger angeboten als es sein muss. Man kann eigentlich nur draus folgern, dass die Verkäufe bereits nach kurzer Zeit extrem stark einbrechen, vielleicht auch der Grund wieso so viel Wert auf die Verkäufe am ersten Tag nach Release gelegt wird. Danach kommt nicht mehr so viel.

Aber hieß es nicht mal, dass mit solchen Sales der Umsatz doch noch kräftig ansteigen würde? Wenn man die Spiele günstig verkauft solang sie noch einigermaßen aktuell sind finden sie sicher eine Menge mehr Abnehmer als wenn sie schon 3-4 Jahre alt sind. Aber es zeigt auch, dass viele nicht bereit sind 40-50 Euro für so ein Spiel auszugeben.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Juli 2012)

Ob ein Spiel "verramscht" wird, hat ohne Zweifel mit den Verkaufszahlen zum Vollpreis zu tun: Ein Call of Duty wird wir irre gekauft, da wären Publisher und Vertrieb (Steam) natürlich schön blöd, das Ding extrem günstig anzubieten, wenn die Nachfrage beim Originalpreis schon sehr hoch ist. Max Payne 3 war auf dem PC dagegen ein mittelschwerer Flop.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Wieso nutzt du nicht PayPal?


 
wer will sich denn mit so nem Verein einlassen?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ob ein Spiel "verramscht" wird, hat ohne Zweifel mit den Verkaufszahlen zum Vollpreis zu tun: Ein Call of Duty wird wir irre gekauft, da wären Publisher und Vertrieb (Steam) natürlich schön blöd, das Ding extrem günstig anzubieten, wenn die Nachfrage beim Originalpreis schon sehr hoch ist. Max Payne 3 war auf dem PC dagegen ein mittelschwerer Flop.


 
klar. 
nur verstärkt sich dieser effekt meiner meinung nach noch: bei call of duty oder blizzard-spielen (viel mehr preisstabile pc-titel gibts ja gar nicht) weiß der kunde, dass er das spiel nicht schon nach ein paar monaten hinterhergeschmissen bekommt. da kann er auch direkt bei release zugreifen. 

vielleicht sehe das aber auch nur ich das so.
ich würde mir jedenfalls gewaltig in den hintern beißen, wenn ich vollpreis gezahlt hätte und das gleiche spiel nur kurz darauf für die hälfte oder ja eher noch viel weniger bei steam sehe. 
ich bin nicht sicher, ob das der industrie auf dauer so wirklich gut tut.


----------



## Aizen (15. Juli 2012)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir das bei Steam jetzt schon ein paar Jahre an, ich kaufe mittlerweile gar keine Spiele mehr zum normalen Preis.
> Diese Geschäftspolitik die Valve verfolgt ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als Fragwürdig. Ich kaufe heute in Spiel für 50 Euro und Morgen kostet es dann nur noch 20 Euro. Verarscht wird der, der ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kauft. Wert können es die Spiele ja nicht sein.
> 
> Klar das ein oder andere Angebot ist ok, aber eigentlich werden mittlerweile alle Spiele verramscht


 
Was ist mit euch Leuten nur falsch...
Ihr beschwert euch jetzt auch noch über vergünstigte Spiele?! Auch mit 50% auf MP3 ist es gerade mal der normale retail Preis. Selber Schuld wenn man 50€ bezahlt. 

Wenn ihr unbedingt mehr Geld bezahlen wollt überweist doch ne Spende an EA...


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2012)

Ist doch an sich eine feine Sache, wenn quasi jeder für sich selbst bestimmen kann, wieviel einem ein Spiel wert ist. Und wenn man ein Spiel unbedingt will, wird man auch weiter seine 40 Euro zahlen. Ich seh' darin gar kein Problem.
Und man kauft sich ja bei solchen Aktionen sicher auch Spiele, die man zum Vollpreis nie angerührt hätte. Also hat doch jeder Entwickler was davon.

Und noch was: Wenn man einige Preise sieht, wer dann immer noch auf dem PC raubkopiert, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## krucki1 (15. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ob ein Spiel "verramscht" wird, hat ohne Zweifel mit den Verkaufszahlen zum Vollpreis zu tun: Ein Call of Duty wird wir irre gekauft, da wären Publisher und Vertrieb (Steam) natürlich schön blöd, das Ding extrem günstig anzubieten, wenn die Nachfrage beim Originalpreis schon sehr hoch ist. Max Payne 3 war auf dem PC dagegen ein mittelschwerer Flop.


 
Was echt? Gibts zu MP3 Verkaufszahlen für den PC? Warum läuft denn das so schlecht? Es ist seit langem wieder ein Spiel was mich bestens unterhalten hat.


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. Juli 2012)

MP16 schrieb:


> hat einer von euch die "dead island collection" gekauft? würder es gerne holen, aber weiß nicht ob es auch dann spielbar ist


 
Also die Collection hab ich nicht, das "normale" Spiel allerdings schon..
 & ja es ist empfehlenswert sofern du auf Splatter-Spiele stehst (d.h. es is ziemlich heftig)
& Dead Island ist hierzulande  spielbar , allerdings seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr aktivierbar
 (lad dir dafür Hotspotshield runter)


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt doch was gegönnt: "Orcs must die!"

Und ich bereue es nicht, sehr witziges Game! Für unter 5 Euro eine Superinvestition...ich amüsiere mich köstlich.


----------



## MP16 (15. Juli 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Also die Collection hab ich nicht, das "normale" Spiel allerdings schon..
> & ja es ist empfehlenswert sofern du auf Splatter-Spiele stehst (d.h. es is ziemlich heftig)
> & Dead Island ist hierzulande  spielbar , allerdings seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr aktivierbar
> (lad dir dafür Hotspotshield runter)


 Hab da noch gestern zugeschlagen und konnte alles ohne Hotspotshield aktivieren und auch ohne Probleme zocken, ironischerweise war das Spiel dann raus aus dem deutschen Steam-Store nachdem ich etwa ne Stunde das ganze angespielt hatte(ein Spiel nach meinem Geschmack).


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (15. Juli 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> [...] Woche zahlen kann, oder was meint ihr verschwinden die aus dem Korb?



Im Notfall hol dir ne PaySafe Card und fertig ist der Lack


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (15. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> mal ne frage,,LA noir zu empfehlen??? hab grad was gefunden,wo ichs für 14.99 herbekomm,,,der titel is aber vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen,,,lohnt isch das spiel,und wie lang is die spielzeit?


 
Gerade für 7,49 bei Steam... für den Preis kannste nix falsch machen. Hab da schon vor ner Weile für 7,49 zugeschlagen.

Die SteamDeals sind auch einfach unschlagbar, da kann man mit den Füßen stampeln wie man will. Auf der anderen Seite darf man bei Steam auch nie den normalen Preis bezahlen, weil man damit immer auf die Fresse fällt. Aber die Weihnachtsaktion jetzt die Summersale Aktion... der Wochenenddeal oder die Midweekmadness... da kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (15. Juli 2012)

Was die "Ethik"-Frage bzgl. der Steam-Deals angeht:

Wenn mir ein Spiel den Vollpreis wert ist, dann zahle ich ihn auch (Skyrim, Spec Ops: The Line, Duke Nukem Forever, Torchlight). Dass z.B. DNF bereits nach knapp 3 Monaten dann schon für 15 EUR im Deal erhältlich war, störte mich garnicht, da ich einfach mit dem Duke genug Spass hatte, um die 49 EUR zu rechtfertigen.

Was ich mir aber über die Deals hole, sind Spiele, die mir einfach keinen Vollpreis wert waren, bzw. nach mehreren Jahren nicht mehr wert sind (aktuell: Warhammer Space Marine, Bioshock 1 & 2, etc..

Falsch finde ich daran überhaupt nix. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn Spiele sich nicht verkaufen, müssen sie eben billiger werden.  Und dass z.B. aktuell ein LA Noire nun für unter 10 EUR zu haben ist, liegt einfach daran, dass das Teil bereits seit 2 Jahren erhältlich ist... (zumindest auf der 360). Ein weiterer Grund könnte die restriktive Politik hinsichtlich Social Club-Unsinn sein, dass dieses Spiel nun so reduziert werden muss.

Klar, es war ein tolles Spiel (auf der 360). Aber es ist nunmal über ein Jahr alt. Mehr als max. 15-20 EUR zahle ich für so ein Spiel eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Was echt? Gibts zu MP3 Verkaufszahlen für den PC? Warum läuft denn das so schlecht? Es ist seit langem wieder ein Spiel was mich bestens unterhalten hat.


 
Da gibt es bestimmt eine Reihe von Gründen: Die Nähe zum Release von Diablo 3, die Verzögerung der PC-Version und natürlich allgemein die miesen PC-Verkaufszahlen von vielen Multiplattform-Spielen.
Max Payne 3 sells 440K in debut month, called - Video Game News, Videos and File Downloads for PC and Console Games at Shacknews.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2012)

Wobei das echt schade ist. Sie haben sich bei der PC Version nämlich echt Mühe gegeben. Die ist wirklich prima an den PC angepasst. Einwandfreie Steuerung, DX11, schicke Grafik ohne matschige Texturen. Und auch das Spiel an sich ist eigentlich auch ganz gut. Das wurde von Leuten irgendwie zu unrecht niedergemacht.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Und dass z.B. aktuell ein LA Noire nun für unter 10 EUR zu haben ist, liegt einfach daran, dass das Teil bereits seit 2 Jahren erhältlich ist... (zumindest auf der 360).


 
release der pc-version war im november 2011, also vor gerade einmal 8 monaten.


----------



## Dosentier (15. Juli 2012)

So, habe nun erstmal bei Tropico 4, so wie Two Worlds 2 zugeschlagen.
Beides zusammen für nicht mal 14€ ist echt super, danke Valve


----------



## stawacz (15. Juli 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Gerade für 7,49 bei Steam... für den Preis kannste nix falsch machen. Hab da schon vor ner Weile für 7,49 zugeschlagen.
> 
> Die SteamDeals sind auch einfach unschlagbar, da kann man mit den Füßen stampeln wie man will. Auf der anderen Seite darf man bei Steam auch nie den normalen Preis bezahlen, weil man damit immer auf die Fresse fällt. Aber die Weihnachtsaktion jetzt die Summersale Aktion... der Wochenenddeal oder die Midweekmadness... da kann man nix falsch machen


 

ja habs vorhin auch gesehen,,nur leider is meine pay safe card alle,,,gestern schon ordentlich zugeschlagen,und ich bereuhe keinen
cent...  erst stundenlang tropico 4 gezockt,,(wirklich hammer das spiel) und jetzt mind genau so lang dragon age 1,,das hab ich aber wo anders gekauft^^

two worlds 2 hab ich auch noch mitgenommen,aber dat zock ich erst nach DA2


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt doch was gegönnt: "Orcs must die!"
> 
> Und ich bereue es nicht, sehr witziges Game! Für unter 5 Euro eine Superinvestition...ich amüsiere mich köstlich.


 
Hab mir auch gerade für 4 Euro noch die Goty Edition gekauft. Lädt aber noch runter 
Außerdem hab ich jetzt doch noch Q.U.B.E. bekommen, steht zurzeit im Blitzangebot für 3,49. Auf Steam ist Verlass


----------



## jackyjakob (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir ANNO 2070 im Steam Summer Sale gekauft und konnte bisher dank Ubisoft und seinem besch... UPlay noch keine Minute spielen.
Das Server mal down sind kann ich ja noch akzepieren, aber das Ubisoft weder auf seiner Homage, Forum, Twitter oder Facebook ein offizielles Statement zu den Problemen abgibt ist nicht akzeptabel.
Da bereut man es sich eine Ubisoft Spiel gekauft und nicht eine Raupkopie runtergeladen zu haben...


----------



## krucki1 (15. Juli 2012)

jackyjakob schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ANNO 2070 im Steam Summer Sale gekauft und konnte bisher dank Ubisoft und seinem besch... UPlay noch keine Minute spielen.
> Das Server mal down sind kann ich ja noch akzepieren, aber das Ubisoft weder auf seiner Homage, Forum, Twitter oder Facebook ein offizielles Statement zu den Problemen abgibt ist nicht akzeptabel.
> Da bereut man es sich eine Ubisoft Spiel gekauft und nicht eine Raupkopie runtergeladen zu haben...


 
Anno 2070 Offline spielen – Offline-Modus aktivieren - webcyclus


----------



## jackyjakob (15. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Anno 2070 Offline spielen – Offline-Modus aktivieren - webcyclus


 
Danke für den Tipp. Leider funktioniert er bei mir nicht weil man für den ersten Start des Spiels noch eine Internetverbindung benötigt.


----------



## DerBloP (15. Juli 2012)

Ich sage nur, besser als Raubkopieren...der Gweinn ist da...
Ich wollte mehr schreiben, aber mich hat die Statistik überzeugt..
 Aber ich bin gegen F2P...


----------



## Vordack (15. Juli 2012)

jackyjakob schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ANNO 2070 im Steam Summer Sale gekauft und konnte bisher dank Ubisoft und seinem besch... UPlay noch keine Minute spielen.
> Das Server mal down sind kann ich ja noch akzepieren, aber das Ubisoft weder auf seiner Homage, Forum, Twitter oder Facebook ein offizielles Statement zu den Problemen abgibt ist nicht akzeptabel.
> Da bereut man es sich eine Ubisoft Spiel gekauft und nicht eine Raupkopie runtergeladen zu haben...


 
Habs mir aucg gekauft, konnt mich heut morgen und eben problelos einloggen.

Wenn man seine hosts Datei geändet hat um zB Assassins Creed gecrackt spielen zu können dann kann man nicht mit den Ubisoft Servern verbunden werden.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (15. Juli 2012)

hab es schon gesehen. wollte mir ja Serious Sam 3 holen. Aber das scheint schlecht zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage:
Kann ich eigentlich von zwei verschiedenen Betriebssystemen aus auf ein und denselben Steam-Ordner zugreifen?
Um es mal genauer zu erklären:
Habe bis jetzt Steam mitsamt dem ersten gekauften Spiel ("Alan Wake") und ein paar Demos über Win XP installiert. Angenommen, ich möchte auch unter meinem Zweit-OS Win 7 auf den Inhalt des Steam-Ordners zurückgreifen... Ist das möglich ? Oder muss ich dort ebenfalls zunächst die Steam-Software (separat) installieren und meine gekaufen Spiele abermals runterladen ?


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage:
> Kann ich eigentlich von zwei verschiedenen Betriebssystemen aus auf ein und denselben Steam-Ordner zugreifen?
> Um es mal genauer zu erklären:
> Habe bis jetzt Steam mitsamt dem ersten gekauften Spiel ("Alan Wake") und ein paar Demos über Win XP installiert. Angenommen, ich möchte auch unter meinem Zweit-OS Win 7 auf den Inhalt des Steam-Ordners zurückgreifen... Ist das möglich ? Oder muss ich dort ebenfalls zunächst die Steam-Software (separat) installieren und meine gekaufen Spiele abermals runterladen ?


 
hmmm, naja, auch wenn das ausweichend ist, aber wenn brauchst das nicht nochmal runterladen, du kannst auch einfach den Ordner verschieben mit dem Spiel, das zumindest das weg fällt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, naja, auch wenn das ausweichend ist, aber wenn brauchst das nicht nochmal runterladen, du kannst auch einfach den Ordner verschieben mit dem Spiel, das zumindest das weg fällt


Kann bzw. darf ich denn die Steam-Software auf Win 7 so einfach über die von WinXP drüberinstallieren (also über exakt den gleichen Zielordner) ? Oder wäre das weniger anzuraten ? Nicht dass ich damit mehr kaputt mache als gewollt.

Der Grund warum ich frage:
Es kann im seltensten Fall ja mal Spiele geben, die (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) unter Win XP besser laufen als unter Win 7 (oder umgekehrt). Hatte Samstag mal in die Demo von "Rayman: Origins" reingesehen, und diese lief unter XP erschreckend langsam, obwohl ich hardwaremäßig mehr als genug Power für dieses Spiel hätte. Warum das so ist, weiss ich nicht. Darum dachte ich, ich könnte es mir einfach machen, und über einen Wechsel aufs andere Betriebssystem einfach so herausfinden, ob es vielleicht dort smoother läuft. Da die Demo (wie auch die Spiele) aber nur unter XP erfasst sind, müsste ich in Grunde genommen auch unter Win 7 die Steamsoftware drüberziehen und die Spiele nur aktivieren oder so ähnlich. Und genau das ist so die Frage, die ich mir stelle: Geht das denn ?!


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Juli 2012)

Also hast Du Steam auf der Win XP Partition installiert? Oder auf einer extra Partition? Schau doch einfach mal, ob Du von Win7 aus auf die XP Partition zugreifen kannst, also auf den Steam Ordner, und Steam starten kannst. Wenn ja, solltest Du eigentlich auch die Spiele starten können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also hast Du Steam auf der Win XP Partition installiert? Oder auf einer extra Partition? Schau doch einfach mal, ob Du von Win7 aus auf die XP Partition zugreifen kannst, also auf den Steam Ordner, und Steam starten kannst. Wenn ja, solltest Du eigentlich auch die Spiele starten können.


Nein, ich habe Steam auf eine separate Partition installiert, die nicht OS-gebunden ist. Den Installation-Vorgang von Steam selbst aber habe ich unter XP durchgeführt. Und ich nehme mal an, dass, wenn ich keine Steam-Software über Win 7 installiert habe, auch nicht Steam starten kann, wenn es über das benachbarte OS installiert und gepflegt wird. Oder ?! (Habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, hätte ich mal machen sollen... Das Einzige was was ich versucht habe war, "Alan Wake" direkt über Win7 zu starten. Das hat keine Reaktion hervorgerufen)


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Juli 2012)

Wenn es eine seperate Partition ist, sind alle Steamdateien dort installiert und gespeichert, hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht. Du solltest Steam also von jedem BS aus starten können. Ob Du die Spiele über die Verknüpfungen starten kannst, weiß ich nicht. Aber direkt über Steam müsste es gehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine seperate Partition ist, sind alle Steamdateien dort installiert und gespeichert, hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht. Du solltest Steam also von jedem BS aus starten können. Ob Du die Spiele über die Verknüpfungen starten kannst, weiß ich nicht. Aber direkt über Steam müsste es gehen.


Aha... Tja, dann werde ich das mal heute abend mal versuchen. Hoffe das läuft wirklich so reibungslos wie du es beschreibst. Wenn ja: Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ich nehme mal an, dass, wenn ich keine Steam-Software über Win 7 installiert habe, auch nicht Steam starten kann, wenn es über das benachbarte OS installiert und gepflegt wird. Oder ?!


Du kannst Steam problemlos ohne Installation starten. Beim ersten Start eines Spiel wird dieses dann in dem jeweiligen OS installiert.

Die Frage ist bloß: Was genau speichert das Spiel innerhalb des Steamordners?
Wenn da irgendwelche Parameter gespeichert werden, die Betriebssystem bezogen sind (zB Direct X 11 Unterstützung), kann es sein, daß du das jeweilige Spiel unter XP erst nach einer Deinstallation und Neuinstallation wieder läuft. (Vorsicht: dabei können die Spieldateien gelöscht werden, so daß du sie erneut runterladen musst).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn da irgendwelche Parameter gespeichert werden, die Betriebssystem bezogen sind (zB Direct X 11 Unterstützung), kann es sein, daß du das jeweilige Spiel unter XP erst nach einer Deinstallation und Neuinstallation wieder läuft. (Vorsicht: dabei können die Spieldateien gelöscht werden, so daß du sie erneut runterladen musst).


Exakt das war ja mein Gedankengang. Weniger die DX11-Geschichte, sondern andere OS-bezogene Parameter. Genauso wollte ich mir ja eine erneute Installation bzw. ein erneutes Runterladen meiner erworbenen Vollversion ersparen (jedenfalls bei großen Datenmengen, "Alan Wake" hat mit seinen 8 GB fast 6 Stunden gebraucht. Dieses eine Mal reicht mir bei weitem ).


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Exakt das war ja mein Gedankengang. Weniger die DX11-Geschichte, sondern andere OS-bezogene Parameter. Genauso wollte ich mir ja eine erneute Installation bzw. ein erneutes Runterladen meiner erworbenen Vollversion ersparen (jedenfalls bei großen Datenmengen, "Alan Wake" hat mit seinen 8 GB fast 6 Stunden gebraucht. Dieses eine Mal reicht mir bei weitem ).


 
8 gb ,,6std?oha,,ein glück das ich in berlin wohne,,hier gibts bis 100mbit alles,,hatte mir vor kurzem ne 32er leitung gegönnt und muss sagen ich bereuhs keine minute,,,für die 8gb brauch ich 24 minuten...so kann man auch mal was größeres aus der free to play sparte ziehen und einfach gucken obs gefällt,,wenn nich,fliegts wieder runter,,


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> 8 gb ,,6std?oha,,ein glück das ich in berlin wohne,,hier gibts bis 100mbit alles,,hatte mir vor kurzem ne 32er leitung gegönnt und muss sagen ich bereuhs keine minute,,,für die 8gb brauch ich 24 minuten...so kann man auch mal was größeres aus der free to play sparte ziehen und einfach gucken obs gefällt,,wenn nich,fliegts wieder runter,,


Ich schätze dass es einfach an der allgemeinen Auslastung der Steam-Server lag. Hab es an einem Samstag-Vormittag runtergeladen, da schwankte der Download von 250 - 700 kb/s. Sekunde. Sonst habe ich allgemein immer eine sehr stabile und hohe Download-Rate, egal was ich von wo gerade sauge (DSL 6000, mehr brauch ich nicht).

Deswegen werde ich wohl auch nur absolute Must-Have-Titel zum Schnäppchen-Preis kaufen, wenn ich noch welche finden sollte. Da ist eben wieder der Grund, warum ich herkömmliche Datenträger lieber habe


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich schätze dass es einfach an der allgemeinen Auslastung der Steam-Server lag. Hab es an einem Samstag-Vormittag runtergeladen, da schwankte der Download von 250 - 700 kb/s. Sekunde. Sonst habe ich allgemein immer eine sehr stabile und hohe Download-Rate, egal was ich von wo gerade sauge (DSL 6000, mehr brauch ich nicht).
> 
> Deswegen werde ich wohl auch nur absolute Must-Have-Titel zum Schnäppchen-Preis kaufen, wenn ich noch welche finden sollte. Da ist eben wieder der Grund, warum ich herkömmliche Datenträger lieber habe


 
ja ne 6000er hat ich auch vorher,,reicht ja im grunde auch,,aber da hab ich halt immer drei mal überlegt ,ob ich mir "mal schnell" was zum erstmal angucken ziehe


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich schätze dass es einfach an der allgemeinen Auslastung der Steam-Server lag. Hab es an einem Samstag-Vormittag runtergeladen, da schwankte der Download von 250 - 700 kb/s. Sekunde. Sonst habe ich allgemein immer eine sehr stabile und hohe Download-Rate, egal was ich von wo gerade sauge (DSL 6000, mehr brauch ich nicht).
> 
> Deswegen werde ich wohl auch nur absolute Must-Have-Titel zum Schnäppchen-Preis kaufen, wenn ich noch welche finden sollte. Da ist eben wieder der Grund, warum ich herkömmliche Datenträger lieber habe


 
naja, ich kann mir schon vorstellen das es eher mit dem Sale zusammen hängt, wenn da normal was ziehst geht das auch wesentlich schneller


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich kann mir schon vorstellen das es eher mit dem Sale zusammen hängt, wenn da normal was ziehst geht das auch wesentlich schneller


Mit so einem Ansturm muss man ja auch rechnen (jedenfalls hatte ich sowas schon vorausgeahnt, als ich mich für den Kauf von AW entschieden habe). Das wird man bis zum 23.07. auch immer berücksichtigen müssen.
Egal... Soviele Titel auf einmal wollte ich mir so oder so nicht anschaffen, bin jetzt nicht so ein Shopaholic wie stawacz


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mit so einem Ansturm muss man ja auch rechnen (jedenfalls hatte ich sowas schon vorausgeahnt, als ich mich für den Kauf von AW entschieden habe). Das wird man bis zum 23.07. auch immer berücksichtigen müssen.
> Egal... Soviele Titel auf einmal wollte ich mir so oder so nicht anschaffen, bin jetzt nicht so ein Shopaholic wie stawacz


 

haha ja,,gestern schon wieder,,,the walking dead,,is auch extrem witzig,,,n adventure mit interaktion,,,

wovon ich aber absolut begeistert bin is tropico 4,,das hab ich gestern den ganzen tag gesuchtet,,,macht wirklich fun,wenn man n bissl auf aufbau simulationen steht,,,extrem viel witz,,macht richtig spaß

außerdem hab ich ja schon mal fürn herbst vorgekauft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> haha ja,,gestern schon wieder,,,the walking dead,,is auch extrem witzig,,,n adventure mit interaktion,,,
> 
> wovon ich aber absolut begeistert bin is tropico 4,,das hab ich gestern den ganzen tag gesuchtet,,,macht wirklich fun,wenn man n bissl auf aufbau simulationen steht,,,extrem viel witz,,macht richtig spaß
> 
> außerdem hab ich ja schon mal fürn herbst vorgekauft


Wieviele Titel hast du schon zusammen ? Ein halbes Dutzend ? Ein ganzes Dutzend ?? Wie kann man soviel Zeit für mehrere Spiele gleichzeitig haben (wenn man nicht Student, Schüler oder arbeitslos ist ?!  )


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieviele Titel hast du schon zusammen ? Ein halbes Dutzend ? Ein ganzes Dutzend ?? Wie kann man soviel Zeit für mehrere Spiele gleichzeitig haben (wenn man nicht Student, Schüler oder arbeitslos ist ?!  )


 
ja wie gesagt,,hab schon mal für herbst/winter vorgesorgt,,den sommer kann man ja dies jahr auch getrost in die tonne hauen,,da bleibt n bissl zeit über


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja wie gesagt,,hab schon mal für herbst/winter vorgesorgt,,den sommer kann man ja dies jahr auch getrost in die tonne hauen,,da bleibt n bissl zeit über


Unabhängig von der Jahreszeit, so viel Zeit wie du hätte ich gerne mal wieder. 
Naja, so ist halt das Leben. Man kann nicht ewig Abiturient sein, denn damals hatte ich auch Zeit en masse


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Jahreszeit, so viel Zeit wie du hätte ich gerne mal wieder.
> Naja, so ist halt das Leben. Man kann nicht ewig Abiturient sein, denn damals hatte ich auch Zeit en masse


 

damals xd,,wir sind iin genau dem gleichen alter,,ebenfalls 79 geboren

bin derzeit auch nur halbtags unterwegs,,da geht das schon


----------



## Vordack (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mittlwerweile auch zugeschlagen...

Worms Ultimate Mayhem
Batmal Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham City
Anno 2070

Also Arkham City ist ja der HAMMER! Anno auch


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlwerweile auch zugeschlagen...
> 
> Worms Ultimate Mayhem
> Batmal Arkham Asylum
> ...



jep AC und auch der erste sind richtig gut,,find nur das der abspann recht schnell daher kommt,,könnt länger gehen^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> jep AC und auch der erste sind richtig gut,,find nur das der abspann recht schnell daher kommt,,könnt länger gehen^^


Ich glaub das trifft auf eine Vielzahl von Spielen zu: Es fehlt oftmals ein schöner, langer, beinah epischer Schluss.
Sieht man von den ständigen Cliffhangern ab, haben wir zuletzt die Enden der "Assassins Creed"-Teile am besten gefallen. Da wurde man nach getaner "Arbeit" noch für einige Minuten belohnt.


----------



## Mothman (16. Juli 2012)

Es ist einfach nur erbärmlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Was für ein Spiel ist es denn?


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Was für ein Spiel ist es denn?


 
Dead Space 2


----------



## Mothman (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dead Space 2


Achso. Wie laaaangweilig. Deshalb ist es vermutlich auch nicht bei mir verfügbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dead Space 2


Tja, hätte man SP und MP voneinander getrennt, hätte man jetzt absahnen können.
Mir egal, habs schon kurz nach Release recht günstig geholt. Eine der ganz wenigen Ausnahmen wo ich keine Geduld zeigen konnte.


----------



## Birdynator (16. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Achso. Wie laaaangweilig. Deshalb ist es vermutlich auch nicht bei mir verfügbar.


 Benutz den Link um den Steam Store Von Österreich aufzurufen, da kannste zwar die Spiele nicht kaufen, aber du kannst wenigstens sehen was es ist 

Welcome to Steam


----------



## Lokinchen (16. Juli 2012)

achtung beim strategy first pack. nur müll darunter. besser man kauft sich die games, die man haben wil einzeln, über 90% ist game-mist. wenn ich könnte würdei ch das geld zurückverlangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

So, Mittagspause. Jetzt kann ich mal von A - Z alles durchforsten und schauen, ob ich was Günstiges und Passendes für mich finde.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, Mittagspause. Jetzt kann ich mal von A - Z alles durchforsten und schauen, ob ich was Günstiges und Passendes für mich finde.


 
ich wäre ja für den Train Simulator


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich wäre ja für den Train Simulator


Ich suche was zum Zocken, schlafen kann ich auch nachts...


----------



## Mothman (16. Juli 2012)

Mmh. Serious Sam 3 könnte mich ja mal locken, aber mir sind 10 Euro ehrlich gesagt noch zu teuer. Weil ich muss das Spiel nicht haben.
Ansonsten ist für mich im Moment nichts dabei, was mich interessiert und noch nicht besitze. 

EDIT:
Oder was nicht "gewaltgemindert" ist.^^


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich suche was zum Zocken, schlafen kann ich auch nachts...


 
naja, Portal ist dir ja zu viel nachdenken, da dachte ich halt an was schön entspannendes, so ein paar Ladungen Kohle nach Barstow fahren, herrlich 

neja, Borderlands wär nen nette Coopspiel oder Deus Ex oder die PopCap-Sammlung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Portal ist dir ja zu viel nachdenken, ...


Das habe ich SO nie gesagt ! *empört ist* 
Ich bin mehr an was Geradlinigeres mit Story oder so interessiert. Oder an andere Formen von Rätsel-/Knobelspiele.
Habe jetzt mal einen kleinen Merkzettel zusammengestellt:
- Lumines
- Mirrors Edge
- Duke Nukem Forever
- Psychonauts
- Chronicles of Riddick

Hier werde ich mal die Preisbewegungen beobachten. Wenn einer der Kandidaten mal richtig im Preis fällt, schlage ich zu.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das habe ich SO nie gesagt ! *empört ist*
> Ich bin mehr an was Geradlinigeres mit Story oder so interessiert. Oder an andere Formen von Rätsel-/Knobelspiele.


 
ja ne, aber was ist nicht geradliniger als eine Zugsimulation? 
Da kommt sonst nur CoD ran


----------



## Raidernet (16. Juli 2012)

Hab mir mal "The Walking Dead" gegönnt. Ich glaube für 15€ kann man da nichts falsch machen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Da kommt sonst nur *CoD* ran


SPRICH DIESES BÖSE WORT BLOSS NICHT AUS !!! Da bekomm ich Pickel von... 
Da würd ich freiwillig noch die Eisenbahn nehmen...


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das habe ich SO nie gesagt ! *empört ist*
> Ich bin mehr an was Geradlinigeres mit Story oder so interessiert. Oder an andere Formen von Rätsel-/Knobelspiele.
> Habe jetzt mal einen kleinen Merkzettel zusammengestellt:
> - Lumines
> ...



riddick hat ich damals als es raus kam,,fand ich richtig gut,,präsentation is super


----------



## Farragut (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, aber was ist nicht geradliniger als eine Zugsimulation?
> Da kommt sonst nur CoD ran


 
COD hat keine Stops


----------



## Mothman (16. Juli 2012)

Raidernet schrieb:


> Hab mir mal "The Walking Dead" gegönnt. Ich glaube für 15€ kann man da nichts falsch machen


Ne, ich find es total gut gemacht. 
Ich bin normalerweise jemand, der auf Story bei Games scheißt. Aber bei dem Spiel war ich sofort in der Story gefesselt. 
Episode 2 wird dann aber ein wenig zu vorhersehbar, was die Story angeht.^^

Was halt blöd ist, dass man immer 1 Monat warten muss, für die nächste Episode und man dann evtl schon vieles wieder vergessen hat.
Bisher gibt es ja nur 2 Episoden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade noch "Wer wird Millionär - STAR TREK-Edition" entdeckt... Ich erwarte von dieser Art von Spiel nun wirklich keine Traumgrafik, aber die Präsentation dort ist ja mal wirklich... Ich lass es mal ungesagt. 
Warum gibt es so eine Art Edition von "You don't know Jack" ?! Sowas würde ich prompt kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2012)

The Walking Dead ist sicher total interessant, aber wohl nur auf Englisch. Deswegen werd' ich da wohl auf die Retail-Version warten, denn dort ist sie bei den Telltales Spielen dann auch immer auf Deutsch.


----------



## Mothman (16. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> The Walking Dead ist sicher total interessant, aber wohl nur auf Englisch. Deswegen werd' ich da wohl auf die Retail-Version warten, denn dort ist sie bei den Telltales Spielen dann auch immer auf Deutsch.


Also das ist aber alles sehr leicht zu verstehen. Weiß natürlich nicht, wie gut du in Englisch bist. 
Ich bin ziemlich gut, bin also evtl kein guter Vergleich. Aber ich hatte damit keine Probleme. Im Gegenteil: So ein Spiel gehört für mich persönlich auf Englisch wegen der Authentizität.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> The Walking Dead ist sicher total interessant, aber wohl nur auf Englisch. Deswegen werd' ich da wohl auf die Retail-Version warten, denn dort ist sie bei den Telltales Spielen dann auch immer auf Deutsch.


Wenn dies so kommen soll, dann hoffentlich mit optionaler Tonspur und Untertitel. Englische Sprache und deutsche Subs wären mir am liebsten.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch "Wer wird Millionär - STAR TREK-Edition" entdeckt... Ich erwarte von dieser Art von Spiel nun wirklich keine Traumgrafik, aber die Präsentation dort ist ja mal wirklich... Ich lass es mal ungesagt.
> Warum gibt es so eine Art Edition von "You don't know Jack" ?! Sowas würde ich prompt kaufen.


 
Sowas als Brettspiel (es gibt doch bestimmt eine Trivial Puirsuit Version) oder noch besser noch mit Star Wars vermischt mal den Leuten hier spielen wär so Lustig



Spoiler



ich glaube ich würde euch alle Nass machen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sowas als Brettspiel (es gibt doch bestimmt eine Trivial Puirsuit Version) oder noch besser noch mit Star Wars vermischt mal den Leuten hier spielen wär so Lustig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jepp. Oder allgemein alles aus dem Sci-Fi-Genre durchgemixt. Das würde echt ein Spaß werden.
"Nächste Wissenskategorie: Robocop und die Geheimnisse des Pon Far"...


----------



## Mothman (16. Juli 2012)

Macht doch ein Kickstarter-Projekt und entwickelt das Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Macht doch ein Kickstarter-Projekt und entwickelt das Spiel.


Gute Idee. Ich übernehme den kaufmännischen Bereich, vom Programmieren habe ich Null Ahnung...


----------



## Mothman (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Ich übernehme den kaufmännischen Bereich, vom Programmieren habe ich Null Ahnung...


 Ich dachte es geht um ein Brettspiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht um ein Brettspiel.


Ach so... *LOL*... Das war Enisras Konzept. Ich dachte mehr an die digitale Version.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach so... *LOL*... Das war Enisras Konzept. Ich dachte mehr an die digitale Version.


 
dann will ich aber hier Peter Molyneux Part übernehmen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> dann will ich aber hier Peter Molyneux Part übernehmen


Hast du etwa auch soviele kreative Ideen, wovon am Ende 10% ins fertige Spiel kommen ?


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast du etwa auch soviele kreative Ideen, wovon am Ende 10% ins fertige Spiel kommen ?


 
10?
Ich schaffe 5

Aber das Spiel wird super, es wird Move und Kinect unterstützen, also man bedient mit Move Kinect ... an der Wii2


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> 10?
> Ich schaffe 5
> 
> Aber das Spiel wird super, es wird Move und Kinect unterstützen, also man bedient mit Move Kinect ... an der Wii2


Move und Kinect ?! In einem Quiz-Spiel ???
Also so verrückte Ideen hatte nichtmal Molyneux...  

Egal, bist engagiert. Für deine Millionen wirst du schon was Brauchbares hinkriegen. Die CoD-Macher bekommen seit Jahren dicke Schecks für ein veraltetes Spielkonzept, warum also nicht potentionellen Entwickler-Stars eine Chance geben ?...


----------



## Exar-K (16. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sowas als Brettspiel (es gibt doch bestimmt eine Trivial Puirsuit Version) oder noch besser noch mit Star Wars vermischt mal den Leuten hier spielen wär so Lustig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Träum weiter.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Träum weiter.


 
Mal schaun Junger Padawan 

hmmm, wobei ich jetzt entdeckt habe, das Dear Esther auch billiger ist, jetzt die Frage, unterscheidet sich das vom Mod her nur so in Sachen Grafik oder hat das auch Bonus-Story?


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie ist diesmal bisher nichts für mich dabei. Die Titel, die mich interessieren, die habe ich schon und andere ... naja, Deus Ex Human Revolution würde mich noch reizen, aber irgendwie fürchte ich mich vor dem Wechsel zwischen 1st und 3rd Person Kamera ... gegen sowas bin ich irgendwie allergisch.

Darksiders klang auch interessant, aber da ich nicht gerne mit Gamepad spiele (nur Rennspiele) fällt das wohl auch weg.

Kingdoms of Amalur könnte mich noch interessieren, aber das ist immer noch bestialisch teuer.

Jeder sagt außerdem, ich soll bei Mirrors Edge endlich mal zugreifen ... aber schlagt mich, was ich bisher davon gesehen habe, gefällt mir einfach nicht. Viel zu steril.

Lediglich die DLCs (eigentlich verzichte ich auf sowas ja) von Fallout New Vegas habe ich mir gegönnt, da Bethesda wohl zu den wenigen Firmen gehört, bei denen die DLCs wirklich ihr Geld wert sind (auch wenn die damals mit der lächerlichen Pferderüstung für Oblivion angefangen haben).

DSA Satinavs Ketten würde mich auch noch interessieren.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist diesmal bisher nichts für mich dabei. Die Titel, die mich interessieren, die habe ich schon und andere ... naja, Deus Ex Human Revolution würde mich noch reizen, aber irgendwie fürchte ich mich vor dem Wechsel zwischen 1st und 3rd Person Kamera ... gegen sowas bin ich irgendwie allergisch.


 
naja, aber das geht, das ist ja nur wenn man sich so an ne Wand ran duckt und ich finde das blendet ganz gut rüber
Was eher nicht so Pralle ist, sind eher die beiden DLCs die man mitbekommt wenn man sich das Komplettpaket geleistet hat, denn damit ist man am Anfang schon doch aweng Overpowered


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2012)

Deus Ex HR ist echt gut, ich habe da auch nichts als störend wahrgenommen.

Ich kam grad heim und hab spontan 11 Minuten vor Ende als Blitzdeal Fallout New Vegas für 5€ gekauft   das wollt ich schon immer mal holen ^^   Und wenn Alan Wake und/oder das Civ5-Add on als Deal kommen sollten, werd ich wohl auch da zuschlagen.


----------



## Lolmacher (16. Juli 2012)

Hab mir Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition für 9,99€ geholt.
Gleich ist endlich der Download fertig.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2012)

Lolmacher schrieb:


> Hab mir Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition für 9,99€ geholt.
> Gleich ist endlich der Download fertig.



Wo ist denn der Unterschied zur normalen Edition?


----------



## xMANIACx (16. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Darksiders klang auch interessant, aber da ich nicht gerne mit Gamepad spiele (nur Rennspiele) fällt das wohl auch weg.


 
Darksiders steuert sich erstaunlicherweise prima mit Maus und Tastatur (imho sogar besser als mit Gamepad, bin allerdings auch Gamepadlegastheniker ). Darksiders ist übrigens wirklich gut, weswegen Darksiders 2 eines der wenigen Spiele ist, auf die ich mich dieses Jahr noch freue (eigentlich das einzige neben Dark Souls ).


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zur normalen Edition?


 Die Ultimate hat alle DLC-Pakete mit drin und ist auch in Deutschland uncut.


----------



## scherzeking (16. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> The Walking Dead ist sicher total interessant, aber wohl nur auf Englisch. Deswegen werd' ich da wohl auf die Retail-Version warten, denn dort ist sie bei den Telltales Spielen dann auch immer auf Deutsch.


 
Musst du nicht! 
Es gibt ein Fansub auf schote.biz klick hier: The Walking Dead - Episode 1 - Deutsche Sprachdateien Texte , Untertitel , Menüs
An Episode 2 sind sie gerade dabei. Kommt ca. in einer Woche raus.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Die Ultimate hat alle DLC-Pakete mit drin und ist auch in Deutschland uncut.



Hab keine Ultimate-Edition gesehen beim Sale ^^  naja, egal, vlt. mal nachträglich die Addons holen


----------



## Lolmacher (16. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zur normalen Edition?


 
Die USK Version ist Uncut und alle DLC's sind dabei.
So wies aussieht ist das Angebot gerade vorbei gegangen, jetzt kostet es 23,99€.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. Juli 2012)

Dear Esther für 1,99€. 

Wen sowas irgendwie auch nur entfernt anmacht, kaufen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Dear Esther für 1,99€.
> 
> Wen sowas irgendwie auch nur entfernt anmacht, kaufen!


 
Hehe, das hab ich grad vor. Werd ich mir holen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. Juli 2012)

Guter Mann. 

Mit Soundrack 2,99€ und immer noch ein Fünfer gespart. Sehr empfehlenswert. Im Zweifelsfalle mal vorher auf Youtube probehören.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Juli 2012)

Hab mir mal Fable 3 gekauft. Für nen Zehner kann man da ja eigentlich nichts falsch machen


----------



## krucki1 (16. Juli 2012)

Schade das Dear Esther immer noch kein Deutsch unterstützt. Es war doch mal angekündigt?! So fit bin ich leider in Englisch nicht die ganzen Redewendungen etc. darin zu verstehen. 
Naja ich konnte bei Metro 2033 nicht widerstehen für 2,50


----------



## krucki1 (16. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Da gibt es bestimmt eine Reihe von Gründen: Die Nähe zum Release von Diablo 3, die Verzögerung der PC-Version und natürlich allgemein die miesen PC-Verkaufszahlen von vielen Multiplattform-Spielen.
> Max Payne 3 sells 440K in debut month, called - Video Game News, Videos and File Downloads for PC and Console Games at Shacknews.com


 
Cool, danke fürs Feedback  Echt schade, so ein Spiel darf nicht in der Masse untergehen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. Juli 2012)

Es gibt inzwischen deutsche Übersetzungen für Dear Esther. Ich weiß nicht, ob Untertitel schon offiziell nachgereicht wurden, aber inoffiziell auf jeden Fall vorhanden: Dear Esther - German Translation - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## krucki1 (16. Juli 2012)

Oha dann muss ich doch zuschlagen  Danke für den Tipp


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

So, eure Aussage stimmt: Von Win 7 aus kann ich auch auch direkt auf das bereits installierte Steam samt Inhalt zugreifen. Happy bin ! 
Und siehe: "Rayman - Origins" läuft auf Win 7 butterweich. Das soll mal einer verstehen:
Rayman unter XP: Lahm. Unter Win 7: Fix.
Mass Effect 1 unter XP: Fix. Unter Win 7: Lahm.

Soll mir mal einer erklären... 
Naja, nicht ohne Grund fahre ich gerne zweigleisig.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, eure Aussage stimmt: Von Win 7 aus kann ich auch auch direkt auf das bereits installierte Steam samt Inhalt zugreifen. Happy bin !
> Und siehe: "Rayman - Origins" läuft auf Win 7 butterweich. Das soll mal einer verstehen:
> Rayman unter XP: Lahm. Unter Win 7: Fix.
> Mass Effect 1 unter XP: Fix. Unter Win 7: Lahm.
> ...


 
naja, aber hat 7 nicht auch eh eine VM mit XP? 

hmmm, ich glaub ich werd mal bei einem Aussenseiter zuschlagen, Silent Hunter 3
btw. hat irgendeiner ne Idee wie man SH1 unter XP zu laufen bringt?


----------



## Vordack (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht ohne Grund fahre ich gerne zweigleisig.



/OT 

Oh was ich alles zu erzählen habe falls wie uns mal treffen


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. Juli 2012)

Ist Fable 3 für 10€ zu empfehlen? Ich bin ein großer Fan des ersten Teils, habe aber den zweiten nie gespielt und keine Ahnung, in welche Richtung sich die Reihe entwickelt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ist Fable 3 für 10€ zu empfehlen? Ich bin ein großer Fan des ersten Teils, habe aber den zweiten nie gespielt und keine Ahnung, in welche Richtung sich die Reihe entwickelt hat.



Das soll nicht schlecht sein, sofern man halt die Art mag - mir erschien es immer was zu "verspielt" - aber lies zB einfach mal bei amazon: http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Fable-III-uncut/dp/B003RBBWM4


----------



## Tut_Ench (16. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das soll nicht schlecht sein, sofern man halt die Art mag - mir erschien es immer was zu "verspielt" - aber lies zB einfach mal bei amazon: Fable III (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


 Du meinst aber hoffentlich nicht die Rezensionen auf Amazon, da würde eher die Hölle zufrieren, bevor ich anhand der Rezensionen von da eine Kaufentscheidung treffe. Die kannste voll in die Tonne treten (nicht nur auf Fable bezogen).

Der beste Tipp, den man geben kann ist, dass man ich einfach die Testvideos von den bekannten Seiten anguckt und dann anhand dessen, was man da sieht muss man entscheiden, ob einem das Spass machen würde oder nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Du meinst aber hoffentlich nicht die Rezensionen auf Amazon, da würde eher die Hölle zufrieren, bevor ich anhand der Rezensionen von da eine Kaufentscheidung treffe. Die kannste voll in die Tonne treten (nicht nur auf Fable bezogen).


Du kannst bei amazon sehr wohl was erfahren, wenn Du die Sachen auch halbwegs liest und nciht sagats "3 Sterne, also 60%... naja..". Du musst halt lesen, WARUM einer 5 Sterne oder nur einen vergibt, und dann kannst du entscheiden. Grad wenn ein Vollpreisspiel bei amazon NICHT nur 3 Sterne bekommt, ist es meisten zumindest "nicht schlecht", weil bei amazon die Note gerne durch übermässig hohe Zahlen an Leuten, die über Online- und Kopierschutz meckern.




> Der beste Tipp, den man geben kann ist, dass man ich einfach die Testvideos von den bekannten Seiten anguckt und dann anhand dessen, was man da sieht muss man entscheiden, ob einem das Spass machen würde oder nicht.


 Das sollte man natürlich auch, aber da muss man halt auch gute Videos finden. Bei Kundenmeinungen erfährst du aber teilweise Dinge, die im Test nicht gesagt werden und die vlt. für DICH das Spiel deutlich ab- oder aufwerten. zB wenn ein Spiel nach MOnaten immer noch massive Fehler hat oder so.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2012)

Fable 3 ist an sich ganz in Ordnung, man darf halt kein Spiel a la The Witcher 2 oder Skyrim erwarten, so gut ist es nicht. Die Quests in dem Spiel sind ganz interessant gemacht und man kann auch viel mit der Spielwelt und den Charakteren interagieren (sogar heiraten und Kinder bekommen), *aber *teilweise ist es schon etwas albern und kindisch, wenn du mit anderen Charakteren solche Klatschspiele machen kannst oder furzen  Man muss den Humor des Spieles auch mögen. Und man kann das Spiel als guter oder schlechter Charakter spielen. Also dann auch später Entscheidungen treffen, die entweder der Bevölkerung und Umwelt guttun oder nur dem eigenen Geldbeutel. Und das Spiel hat auch einen Online-Coop Modus.. man kann also einen freund hinzunehmen der einem beim Questen hilft, wenn er das Spiel auch hat. (Ich glaube aber, dass dann nur einer die Erfahrungspunkte bekommt, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ist schon 1 Jahr her, als ich es das letzte Mal gespielt hab)
Allerdings wird man für das Spiel ein Games for Windows live Konto brauchen. So war es zumindest bei der Ladenversion.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2012)

So, "Mirrors Edge" für 2,49€ abgestaubt. Bleiben noch vier potentiontielle Wunschtitel noch übrig...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> /OT
> 
> Oh was ich alles zu erzählen habe falls wie uns mal treffen


Was für ein Themenwechsel: Von Betriebssystemen zu den Frauen. Alter Schwerenöter !


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2012)

kennt jemand greed corp.? taugt das was?


----------



## Mothman (17. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kennt jemand greed corp.? taugt das was?


Ich hab das mir ganz früher mal gekauft. Kann mich nicht mehr viel erinnern, nur dass es mir nicht gefallen hat. 
Es war mir zu unübersichtlich und ich hab das auch nie so ganz kapiert. 
Ich wusste nie so richtig, was ich machen muss und was dadurch passiert. Aber eventuell hab ich mir auch nicht genug Mühe gegeben.


----------



## DerBloP (17. Juli 2012)

yeaahhh ...Crysis collection gekauft, wollte mir eigentlich crysis und crysis warhead bei MM fürn 10er kaufen, da ich morgend bzw übermorgen meinen neuen Rechenknecht fertig habe und ich entlich beide mal auf anschlag und 60fps zocken kann. Nun habe ich für ca 13 euronen beide plus crysis 2  YES...Ick freu mir schon auf 3D bei C2  *sabber*

PS: Wer auf 2 Weltkrieg Flugzeug Spiele steht und mit Arcade/Simulation gut leben kann, dem empfehle Ich Wings of Prey mit DLC 3,75 + 2,75 ist echt das Geld wert, geile Grafik und gut action. Bin zwar selber Sim Fan und habe auch bis dato alle DCS Teile, aber für zwischendurch ist WoP echt fein und wie gesagt hat ne Story...also kaufen!


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> [Greed Corp] - Ich hab das mir ganz früher mal gekauft. Kann mich nicht mehr viel erinnern, nur dass es mir nicht gefallen hat.
> Es war mir zu unübersichtlich und ich hab das auch nie so ganz kapiert.
> Ich wusste nie so richtig, was ich machen muss und was dadurch passiert. Aber eventuell hab ich mir auch nicht genug Mühe gegeben.


 Das Tutorial erklärt doch das Spielgeschehen recht gut?

Es ist halt Rundenstrategie, bei der man den eigenen Level zerhämmert. ^^
Für den Preis eine Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## ChillerKeks (17. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt Deus Ex nochmal als Schnäppchen, denn es hat ja leider den Community Vote, wo es gegen Skyrim und Modern Warfare antreten musste(*hust* unfair *hust ), verloren.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Juli 2012)

ChillerKeks schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt Deus Ex nochmal als Schnäppchen, denn es hat ja leider den Community Vote, wo es gegen Skyrim und Modern Warfare antreten musste(*hust* unfair *hust ), verloren.


 
Wobei es Deus Ex in den letzten paar Monaten schon sehr oft zum Tiefstpreis gab.

P.S: Dungeon Siege 3 für 5 Öcken - da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen


----------



## ChillerKeks (17. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wobei es Deus Ex in den letzten paar Monaten schon sehr oft zum Tiefstpreis gab.
> 
> P.S: Dungeon Siege 3 für 5 Öcken - da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen


 
Ja, aber das hab ich immer verpasst.


----------



## CrossfireAction (17. Juli 2012)

Vool genial! Habe mir erstmal Mirrors Edge und das Crysis Pack geholt. Mirrors Edge sieht immer noch fantastisch aus und rockt nach wie vor. Crysis 1 und Warhead habe ich noch gar nicht gespielt


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2012)

ChillerKeks schrieb:


> Ja, aber das hab ich immer verpasst.


 
das war vor 3 Wochen ein Weekenddeal


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (17. Juli 2012)

Schade das mein Internet so unfassbar lahm ist...so ist mein interesse an den Deals leider recht gering.

Ich würde manchmal gern zuschlagen, aber wenn ich dann überlege, wie lange mein PC zum runterladen laufen müsste...kann ich's auch über Amazon bestellen.

Ich hab' nicht mal mehr lust BF3 zu zocken, weil ich erst 2,2GB Patch runterladen müsste...leider kein Spiel für zwischendurch -.-
Wenn ich die Patches wenigstens auf Arbeit runterladen könnte...aber man wird ja gezwungen Origin dafür zu verwenden


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2012)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Schade das mein Internet so unfassbar lahm ist...so ist mein interesse an den Deals leider recht gering.
> 
> Ich würde manchmal gern zuschlagen, aber wenn ich dann überlege, wie lange mein PC zum runterladen laufen müsste...kann ich's auch über Amazon bestellen.
> 
> ...


 

öhm wir leben in zeiten von 100mbit leitungen,,vieleicht mal ne größere holen,,muss ja keine 100mbit sein,,aber selbst ne 16er reicht schon vollkommen und kostet auch nix mehr


----------



## krucki1 (17. Juli 2012)

Es gibt aber auch Leute die bekommen nur eine 6Mbit Leitung  Naja trotzdem reichts mir, so oft kaufe ich nicht bei Steam, und bei den Schnäppchen läuft eben der Rechner dann mal was länger.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2012)

Ich hab sogar nur eine 2Mbit (mehr geht leider noch nicht) Leitung. Lass ich es halt die nächsten Tage und Wochen laden, mein PC ist eh den ganzen Tag an 

Der lustigste bzw. auch peinlichste Deal war ja bisher Modern Warfare 3. Selbst total runtergesetzt immer noch 30 Euro


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der lustigste bzw. auch peinlichste Deal war ja bisher Modern Warfare 3. Selbst total runtergesetzt immer noch 30 Euro


 
für sich genommen ist das sogar durchaus annehmbar - würde ich behaupten (mir persönlich allerdings immer noch viel zu teuer, da ich nur den sp spielen würde). 
wenn ich aber auf der anderen seite alle 3 crysis teile für vollkommen lächerliche 13 euro bekommen, klingt das natürlich gnadenlos überteuert.


----------



## DerBloP (17. Juli 2012)

uups 18.00 Uhr Feierabend Zeit und Steam ist Gandenlos überlastet...komme seit 10mins nicht in den Shop


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> uups 18.00 Uhr Feierabend Zeit und Steam ist Gandenlos überlastet...komme seit 10mins nicht in den Shop


 
ich komme problemlos in den shop und sauge mit full-speed (16 mbit).


----------



## DerBloP (17. Juli 2012)

<--- Hat 50mbit und kam nur kurz rein und wieder nicht O_o aber das ist auch Meckern auf hohem Niveau, früher oder später gehts bestimmt wieder


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> <--- Hat 50mbit und kam nur kurz rein und wieder nicht O_o aber das ist auch Meckern auf hohem Niveau, früher oder später gehts bestimmt wieder


 bei mir auch ohne probleme,rein raus,,


----------



## DerBloP (17. Juli 2012)

Vieleicht mag Steam mich nicht...In die Ecke stell^^


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2012)

was auf jedenfall gut kommt,für den der es noch nicht hat,,das batman franchise,,beide spiele plus alles DLCs und dem onlinetitel gotham city imposters,ebenfalls mit massig DLCs für 22 eier

bei assasins creed siehts ähnlich aus


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2012)

war hier nicht jemand scharf auf den train simulator? gibts jetzt um 90% (!!!) herabgesetzt....


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> war hier nicht jemand scharf auf den train simulator? gibts jetzt um 90% (!!!) herabgesetzt....


 
*hust*
ich will ja nix sagen, aber der ist eigentlich ganz gut, anders als das ganze andere gelumpse, im Prinzip wie der MS-Flugsimulator, ein Spezial Interest Titel halt 
Leider sind die DLCs nicht auch noch mal nen Stück günstiger


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juli 2012)

Ist hier per Zufall ein Mitbürger unserer europäischen Nachbarn anwesend? Ich hätte Interesse an dem GTA-Bundle, das gibt es in DE leider nicht und meine sonstigen Tauschpartner sind heute leider alle ausgefallen.
Tausch gegen andere Spiele, oder sonstige Zahlung, entscheidet ihr.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ist hier per Zufall ein Mitbürger unserer europäischen Nachbarn anwesend? Ich hätte Interesse an dem GTA-Bundle, das gibt es in DE leider nicht und meine sonstigen Tauschpartner sind heute leider alle ausgefallen.
> Tausch gegen andere Spiele, oder sonstige Zahlung, entscheidet ihr.


 
Das ist GTA wo es da nicht gibt?
Erstaunlich, das gabs doch sonst immer


----------



## Tut_Ench (17. Juli 2012)

Wundert mich auch, ich könnte es kaufen, aber ich hab es schon


----------



## Shorty484 (17. Juli 2012)

So, jetz hats mich doch erwischt, jetz bin ich schwach geworden. AC I+II, GTA IV und The Witcher landen im Warenkorb und auf der Festplatte. Dabei wollte ich gar nix kaufen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. Juli 2012)

lol wenn man die spiele nich schon alle durchgezockt hätte aber ich hab trotzdem mal geld ausgegeben für AOE III weil der multiplayer besser als starcraft usw ist und sowieso das beste RTS der welt ist :>


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2012)

wow - *dear esther* ist echt...ähhhh......krass....oder so.....


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist GTA wo es da nicht gibt?
> Erstaunlich, das gabs doch sonst immer


 Grand Theft Auto Complete Pack
Dieses Complete Pack für 10€ kann man aus DE nicht kaufen. Warum auch immer.
Das Bizarre daran ist, dass man alle Spiele einzeln auch in Deutschland suchen und kaufen kann.
Alle, bis auf die ersten beiden Teile. Die gibt es hier nicht. Dabei sind sie weder indiziert, noch zensiert und verkauft werden sie auch nicht mehr, weil gratis. Nur in dem Gesamtpaket sind sie enthalten und deshalb sieht man es anscheinend nicht. Total sinnlos irgendwie.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Grand Theft Auto Complete Pack
> Dieses Complete Pack für 10€ kann man aus DE nicht kaufen. Warum auch immer.
> Das Bizarre daran ist, dass man alle Spiele einzeln auch in Deutschland suchen und kaufen kann.
> Alle, bis auf die ersten beiden Teile. Die gibt es hier nicht. Dabei sind sie weder indiziert, noch zensiert und verkauft werden sie auch nicht mehr, weil gratis. Nur in dem Gesamtpaket sind sie enthalten und deshalb sieht man es anscheinend nicht. Total sinnlos irgendwie.


 
Hmmm, strange
very strange ...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2012)

Vlt sind im Paket auch automatische Verknüpfungen der Spiele, so dass es rein formal gesehen ein neues, hier noch nicht eingestuftes Game ergibt? Evtl wird es aber auch aus völlig anderen Gründen hier nicht angeboten, muss ja nicht immer Jugendschutz sein.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht ist es schlicht eine andere Version, da bei dem Spiel nur eine Sprache ohne Umschaltmöglichkeit vorhanden ist(?) ...


----------



## DerBloP (18. Juli 2012)

Ich finde es nur irgendwie seltsam, GTA4 ja sichtbar, nur wenn ich es anklicke, lädt die seite kurz und es ist in einem anderen Feld O_o aber nischt passiert ...


----------



## RevolverOcelot (18. Juli 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur irgendwie seltsam, GTA4 ja sichtbar, nur wenn ich es anklicke, lädt die seite kurz und es ist in einem anderen Feld O_o aber nischt passiert ...


 
Musst oben z.B. in der Suche nach gta suchen, oder unten unter Publisher Kataloge Rockstar Games zum Spiel dann öffnet sich
die Shop Seite von GTA 4


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur irgendwie seltsam, GTA4 ja sichtbar, nur wenn ich es anklicke, lädt die seite kurz und es ist in einem anderen Feld O_o aber nischt passiert ...


 
@all: geht mal oben rechts im Shop auf Suchen und gib GTA ein - bei mir findet er GTA IV UND auch die complete Edition, die stehen mit 7,49€ bzw 8,74€ in der Liste, und bei Klick drauf geht es auch zur Kaufseite - ich kann beide nicht kaufen, da ich beides schon habe 


Ich hab mir vor ner Stunde noch Duke NUkem Forever für 5€ und Dear Esther mit Soundtrack für 3€ geholt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Grand Theft Auto Complete Pack
> Dieses Complete Pack für 10€ kann man aus DE nicht kaufen. Warum auch immer.
> Das Bizarre daran ist, dass man alle Spiele einzeln auch in Deutschland suchen und kaufen kann.
> Alle, bis auf die ersten beiden Teile. Die gibt es hier nicht. Dabei sind sie weder indiziert, noch zensiert und verkauft werden sie auch nicht mehr, weil gratis. Nur in dem Gesamtpaket sind sie enthalten und deshalb sieht man es anscheinend nicht. Total sinnlos irgendwie.


Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass es sich vielleicht doch um ungeschnittene Versionen handelt ? Denn meines Wissens ist so gut wie jedes GTA-Spiel nie ohne Zensuren für den deutschen Markt erschienen, und wenn die beiden ersten Teile fehlen, könnte es evtl. daran liegen, dass diese nicht jenen Deutsch-Fassungen entsprechen... *schulter zuckt*
Oder es ist der schlichte, einfache Grund (wie du schon nanntest), dass GTA1 und GTA2 als Freeware frei erhältlich sind.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @all: geht mal oben rechts im Shop auf Suchen und gib GTA ein - bei mir findet er GTA IV UND auch die complete Edition, die stehen mit 7,49€ bzw 8,74€ in der Liste, und bei Klick drauf geht es auch zur Kaufseite


Es geht hier aber nicht um die GTA IV Complete Edition, die kann man kaufen, sondern um den von mir verlinkten Komplettpack mit allen GTA-Teilen für 9,99€. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass es sich vielleicht doch um ungeschnittene Versionen handelt ? Denn meines Wissens ist so gut wie jedes GTA-Spiel nie ohne Zensuren für den deutschen Markt erschienen, und wenn die beiden ersten Teile fehlen, könnte es evtl. daran liegen, dass diese nicht jenen Deutsch-Fassungen entsprechen... *schulter zuckt*
> Oder es ist der schlichte, einfache Grund (wie du schon nanntest), dass GTA1 und GTA2 als Freeware frei erhältlich sind.


Soweit ich mich recht entsinne, gab es keine separaten Versionen. Das Spiel war überall gleich und nur zensiert, wenn man es auf Deutsch umstellte, bzw. wenn Windows auf Deutsch eingestellt war.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. Juli 2012)

Dauern die Downloads bei Euch auch so lange? Oder ist nur meine I-Net Verbindung zu lahm? Habe gestern 20.30 Uhr den Download von AC, ACII, GTA IV und The Witcher gestartet, AC I+II waren heut früh um fünf fertig und GTA IV bei 89 %, The Witcher noch nicht mal angefangen. 350 Kb/s


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Dauern die Downloads bei Euch auch so lange? Oder ist nur meine I-Net Verbindung zu lahm? Habe gestern 20.30 Uhr den Download von AC, ACII, GTA IV und The Witcher gestartet, AC I+II waren heut früh um fünf fertig und GTA IV bei 89 %, The Witcher noch nicht mal angefangen. 350 Kb/s


Bei dem Ansturm wird das wohl normal sein. Habe gestern abend zwei Stunden lang "Mirrors Edge" runtergeladen, hab bei knapp 70% aufgehört, ein gelegentlicher Blick auf die Downloadrate zeigte mir Schwankungen zwischen 250 - 770 kb/s an. Denke gerade in den Abendstunden und am WE ist mit extrem hohem Zulauf zu rechnen.

BTW:
"Duke Nukem Forever" habe ich erstmal aus meiner Wunschliste gestrichen, ich hoffe dass der nächste Deal "Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit" gilt. *drück die Daumen*


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Dauern die Downloads bei Euch auch so lange? Oder ist nur meine I-Net Verbindung zu lahm? Habe gestern 20.30 Uhr den Download von AC, ACII, GTA IV und The Witcher gestartet, AC I+II waren heut früh um fünf fertig und GTA IV bei 89 %, The Witcher noch nicht mal angefangen. 350 Kb/s


 Eigentlich sollte ich nicht auch noch Tipps geben, aber laut anderen Steamnutzern hilft es wenn man die Spiele von Servern aus anderen Ländern wählt.
Weiß aber nicht ob das noch möglich ist, die Aussagen dazu die ich gelesen habe sind schon etwas älter.

@Exar-K 
GTA 3 *könnte* möglicherweise geschnitten worden sein, ich komme aber momentan nicht auf die Seite von 'Schnittberichte', nicht mal die Funktion von Google 'Im Cache' funktioniert, daher ist es nur eine Spekulation.

EDIT: So die Seite funktioniert wieder, nicht GTA 3, sondern GTA Vice City:


> ....und "Grand Theft Auto: Vice City" in der unzensierten Fassung sogar auf dem Index landete,....


http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=3163


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> GTA 3 *könnte* möglicherweise geschnitten worden sein, ich komme aber momentan nicht auf die Seite von 'Schnittberichte', nicht mal die Funktion von Google 'Im Cache' funktioniert, daher ist es nur eine Spekulation.


IST geschnitten. Wie auch GTA1, GTA2, GTA - Vice City, GTA - San Andreas.

GTA1

Grand Theft Auto - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)

GTA2

Grand Theft Auto 2 - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)

GTA3

Grand Theft Auto 3 - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)

GTA - VC

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)

GTA - SA

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)

Ebenso diverse Addons.

Einzig GTA IV hat es ohne Schnitte zu uns geschafft.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ich nicht auch noch Tipps geben, aber laut anderen Steamnutzern hilft es wenn man die Spiele von Servern aus anderen Ländern wählt.
> Weiß aber nicht ob das noch möglich ist, die Aussagen dazu die ich gelesen habe sind schon etwas älter.


Muss man noch nicht einmal, es gibt allein in Deutschland mehrere Standorte mit Contentservern von Valve:
Steam: Game and Player Statistics
Also einfach von Hamburg auf Berlin umstellen z.B.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Exar-K
> GTA 3 *könnte* möglicherweise geschnitten worden sein, ich komme aber momentan nicht auf die Seite von 'Schnittberichte', nicht mal die Funktion von Google 'Im Cache' funktioniert, daher ist es nur eine Spekulation.


Viele GTA-Teile sind auf Deutsch geschnitten, es gibt aber keine eigene Version dafür, wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnte. Das wird hier wahrscheinlich nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

Ich habe meinen Beitrag editiert, GTA Vice City ist wahrscheinlich der Grund, landete zumindest laut Schnittberichte auf dem Index...

EDIT:
@Sauerlandboy
Ich meinte als eigenständig geschnittene Version.


----------



## SentryBot02 (18. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mir GTA IV per Steam hole, muss ich mich dann immer noch bei GFWL und Rockstar Socal Club anmelden?


----------



## yami-sasuke (18. Juli 2012)

SentryBot02 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir GTA IV per Steam hole, muss ich mich dann immer noch bei GFWL und Rockstar Socal Club anmelden?


 
Wurde das nich nicht durch n patch entfernt??


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

SentryBot02 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir GTA IV per Steam hole, muss ich mich dann immer noch bei GFWL und Rockstar Socal Club anmelden?



Bei Anno über Steam musste ich mich bei Ubisoft anmelden.
Bei Batman über Steam musste ich mich bei GfW anmelden.

Also ja, wobei ch glaube daß der Social Club nach einem Update nciht mehr benötigt wird?


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Beitrag editiert, GTA Vice City ist wahrscheinlich der Grund, landete zumindest laut Schnittberichte auf dem Index...


 Vice City kann man über Steam aus Deutschland kaufen.


----------



## stawacz (18. Juli 2012)

company of heroes ,1,99  

da fällt mir nur ein 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rm5eKZC8JZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Juli 2012)

SentryBot02 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir GTA IV per Steam hole, muss ich mich dann immer noch bei GFWL und Rockstar Socal Club anmelden?


 Den Social Club brauchst du nur noch zum Online-Spielen und bei GfWL kannst du meines Wissens auch ein lokales Offline-Konto ohne Registrierung anlegen.


*Driver SF bei der Community-Wahl die Daumen drück*


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juli 2012)

Das mit GTA IV habe ich gerade auch gesehen und ich musste ziemlich laut lachen. Ist irgendwie ganz an mir vorbeigegangen.
Ein "Kopierschutz" wie Steam finde ich ja noch akzeptabel, auch wenn selbst das vielen Leuten schon zuviel ist.
Zweimal in Form von Steam + GfWL (z.B. bei Batman, Bioshock) ist schon extrem lästig und unnötig.
Aber GTA IV schießt ja echt den Vogel ab. Soweit ich das sehe hat es also Steam, GfWL, Social Club und Securom.
Ein Wunder, dass Rockstar nicht auch noch eine Kopie vom Perso, Fingerabdrücke + Urinprobe vor dem Spielen verlangt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das mit GTA IV habe ich gerade auch gesehen und ich musste ziemlich laut lachen. Ist irgendwie ganz an mir vorbeigegangen.
> Ein "Kopierschutz" wie Steam finde ich ja noch akzeptabel, auch wenn selbst das vielen Leuten schon zuviel ist.
> Zweimal in Form von Steam + GfWL (z.B. bei Batman, Bioshock) ist schon extrem lästig und unnötig.
> Aber GTA IV schießt ja echt den Vogel ab. Soweit ich das sehe hat es also Steam, GfWL, Social Club und Securom.
> Ein Wunder, dass Rockstar nicht auch noch eine Kopie vom Perso, Fingerabdrücke + Urinprobe vor dem Spielen verlangt.


WIRST DU WOHL DEIN VORLAUTES MUNDWERK HALTEN !!! *Finger vor die Lippen setzt*
Vielleicht liest das hier noch jemand von EA und setzt das in die Tat um...


----------



## danthe (18. Juli 2012)

Kleiner Tipp: 
Für nur etwa 1 Euro Aufpreis gibts bei GTA IV auch noch Episodes from Liberty City dazu, habe ich mir bei der letzten Sale-Aktion auch geholt.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> BTW:
> "Duke Nukem Forever" habe ich erstmal aus meiner Wunschliste gestrichen, ich hoffe dass der nächste Deal "Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit" gilt. *drück die Daumen*


 
das kann garnicht sein, denn das wird ja Driver SF 
wobei ... NfS könnte auch Lustig werden


----------



## danthe (18. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> das kann garnicht sein, denn das wird ja Driver SF
> wobei ... NfS könnte auch Lustig werden


 
Ich hoffe auch auf Driver, da ich NfS schon habe, aber das ist auch ein kurzweiliges Spiel, das man sich für einen Fuffi durchaus gönnen kann und das auch Spaß macht.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Vice City kann man über Steam aus Deutschland kaufen.


 Keine Ahnung, ich habe einen Link aus dem Computerbase-Forum gefunden, zumindest konnte ich dieses Pack in den Warenkorb setzen, ich habe aber keinen Steam-Account, deshalb weiß ich nicht wie aussagekräftig das jetzt ist oder ob es Probleme bereiten könnte.
Welcome to Steam

EDIT: Aber wird nur in $ angezeigt, also vielleicht doch besser nicht benutzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir GTA 3 geholt (weil ich meine verpackte Version leider nicht mehr finde, die ist wie vom Erdboden verschwunden) und das Spiel taucht in meiner Spieleliste jetzt 2-mal auf. Einmal mit Symbol und ist installierbar und beim Zweiten steht "GTA 3 ist auf ihrer aktuellen Plattform nicht verfügbar"... Was bedeutet das? Ist das zweite dann eine Mac-Version?


----------



## Sebastian1982 (18. Juli 2012)

Falls es jemandem hilft: ich bin grad bei Starbucks im freien WLAN eingeloggt - von hier aus sind bei Steam alle Spiele verfügbar und in Pfund bepreist (selbst wenn ich bei Steam eingeloggt bin). In den Warenkorb tun kann man sie auch, ob es dann mit kaufen tatsächlich funktioniert kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2012)

Bei Starbucks kann man also die Ländersperren bei Steam umgehen? Gut zu wissen.


----------



## redblizz (18. Juli 2012)

Sebastian1982 schrieb:


> Falls es jemandem hilft: ich bin grad bei Starbucks im freien WLAN eingeloggt - von hier aus sind bei Steam alle Spiele verfügbar und in Pfund bepreist (selbst wenn ich bei Steam eingeloggt bin). In den Warenkorb tun kann man sie auch, ob es dann mit kaufen tatsächlich funktioniert kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


 
Kannste das bitte mal für uns testen?! Wäre sehr gut zu wissen!


----------



## redblizz (18. Juli 2012)

Da fällt mir gerade noch was ein:
heute morgen in der Uni konnte ich noch die Unreal Tournament Edition (oder so ähnlich) sehen. Eingeloggt wohlgemerkt. Einkaufswagen ging tatsächlich auch. 
Also an alle Studenten: Eduroam versuchen, bei nicht erhältlichen Titeln


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich führen sie wirklich irgendwann mal eine Altersverifzierung ein. Damit man als Erwachsener auch indizierte Spiele usw. kaufen kann.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Bei Starbucks kann man also die Ländersperren bei Steam umgehen? Gut zu wissen.


 
es hat nur den Nachteil:
Dazu müsste man auch die Plörre da kaufen und trinken


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2012)

Hey, der Kaffee ist nicht schlecht. Nur verdammt überteuert.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hey, der Kaffee ist nicht schlecht. Nur verdammt überteuert.


 
Also ich war einmal da, also ich hab alles mögliche gefunden, nur kein Kaffee 

Und weil das so schön passt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAUIHBAxbXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## krucki1 (18. Juli 2012)

Es gibt keinen geileren Kaffee als den bei Starbucks mit dem gecrushten Eis  So trinke auch ich Kaffee.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> das kann garnicht sein, denn das wird ja Driver SF
> wobei ... NfS könnte auch Lustig werden


 Ha, ha ! Mein Wunsch ist in Erfüllung gegangen. 

P.S. Geiles Video ! *lol*


----------



## krucki1 (18. Juli 2012)

Gratuliere dir  Ich habe aber da auch direkt zugeschlagen und auch abgestimmt gehabt


----------



## smooth1980 (18. Juli 2012)

Diese Woche Red Faction Guerilla, Saints Row the Third und Bastion mitgenommen. I Love Steam Sales.


----------



## krucki1 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Splinter Cell Conviction es noch in die Userumfrage schaffen würde


----------



## yami-sasuke (19. Juli 2012)

hi hat ein n ahnung ob nfs auch auf deutsch geht hab mir gestern gekuaft is aber kommplet auf englisch??


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2012)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> hi hat ein n ahnung ob nfs auch auf deutsch geht hab mir gestern gekuaft is aber kommplet auf englisch??


 
gibt es nicht etwas unwichtigeres als Sprachausgabe bei einem Rennspiel?


----------



## krucki1 (19. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist es auf deutsch, kannst du irgendwas in den Einstellungen umstellen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2012)

Ist doch multilingual. Sollte umzustellen sein.


----------



## redblizz (19. Juli 2012)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> hi hat ein n ahnung ob nfs auch auf deutsch geht hab mir gestern gekuaft is aber kommplet auf englisch??


 
Ich spiele es zwar auf Englisch und habe es noch nicht probiert, aber das muss gehen:
rechts klick auf N4S in deiner Bibliothek-> Eigenschaften -> Sprache (glaube der 4. Reiter) -> Deutsch.
Sehr wahrscheinlich werden Teile des Spiels neu heruntergeladen... also nicht wundern, wenn ein download beginnt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2012)

Ne Frage zu "Rayman - Origins":
Ist das Spiel schonmal auf 75% runtergangen ? Meine bisher waren immer "nur" 50% drin. Hoffe ich habe da nicht nen entscheidenden Deal verpasst...


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ne Frage zu "Rayman - Origins":
> Ist das Spiel schonmal auf 75% runtergangen ? Meine bisher waren immer "nur" 50% drin. Hoffe ich habe da nicht nen entscheidenden Deal verpasst...


 
hm, ganz am anfang waren die wohl in den Flashdeal drin, aber ich weiß nicht wie viel


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2012)

Habe noch nie so lange bei Steamdeals "überlebt" ohne etwas zu kaufen


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ne Frage zu "Rayman - Origins":
> Ist das Spiel schonmal auf 75% runtergangen ? Meine bisher waren immer "nur" 50% drin. Hoffe ich habe da nicht nen entscheidenden Deal verpasst...


 50% oder 66% waren es beim Flashdeal, ich glaube aber eher 50. 75% waren es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> 50% oder 66% waren es beim Flashdeal, ich glaube aber eher 50. 75% waren es auf keinen Fall.


Aha ! Es gibt also noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juli 2012)

Wer sich ein bisschen ärgern will, oder einfach mal nachsehen, ob ein Spiel schon als Deal angeboten wurde:
Summer 2012 Sale Tracker (aka the "Aw crap, missed a sale!" thread) - Steam Users' Forums
Da hat sich ein User die Mühe gemacht, alle aktuellen und abgelaufenen Flash-, Community- und Daily-Deals aus diesem Summer Sale aufzulisten und aktuell zu halten.

PS: Ich hoffe noch auf ein Komplettpaket zu Dawn of War 2.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wer sich ein bisschen ärgern will, oder einfach mal nachsehen, ob ein Spiel schon als Deal angeboten wurde:
> Summer 2012 Sale Tracker (aka the "Aw crap, missed a sale!" thread) - Steam Users' Forums
> Da hat sich ein User die Mühe gemacht, alle aktuellen und abgelaufenen Flash-, Community- und Daily-Deals aus diesem Summer Sale aufzulisten und aktuell zu halten.


Danke. Also war Rayman bisher nur auf 50% runter. Vielleicht kommt ja noch der große Deal-Moment... *hoff hoff*


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Danke. Also war Rayman bisher nur auf 50% runter. Vielleicht kommt ja noch der große Deal-Moment... *hoff hoff*


 Die Rabatt-Prozente ändern sich, so weit ich weiß, nicht - unabhängig davon, ob ein Spiel Daily Deal, Flash-Deal oder Community Choice ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Die Rabatt-Prozente ändern sich, so weit ich weiß nicht - unabhängig davon, ob ein Spiel Daily Deal, Flash-Deal oder Community Choice ist.


Kann gar nicht sein. NFS:MW war auch in den ganzen Tagen immer nur auf 50% runter, bis letztens 75% beim Community Deal zustande kamen. Also hat im Grunde so ziemlich jeder Titel Chancen auf hohe Rabatte.


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht sein. NFS:MW war auch in den ganzen Tagen immer nur auf 50% runter, bis letztens 75% beim Community Deal zustande kamen. Also hat im Grunde so ziemlich jeder Titel Chancen auf hohe Rabatte.


 
Ja, die Spiele sind standardmäßig schon reduziert - wenn sie dann in einen Deal gehen, werden sie nochmal billiger.
Wenn ein Spiel aber schonmal ein Deal war, dann wird es wenn dann in einem anderen Deal wieder für den gleichen Preis angeboten.


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habe noch nie so lange bei Steamdeals "überlebt" ohne etwas zu kaufen



Der Sale ist in der Tat eher durchwachsen. Die ersten beiden Tage waren sehr gut, seither aber fast nur noch Wiederholungen und Uninteressantes.

Ich hoffe, dass da am Wochenende noch einige Knüller rausgehauen werden, sonst bin ich wirklich enttäuscht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2012)

Für mich war bislang leider auch noch nichts dabei. Dear Esther und Combined Operations hatte ich schon, sonst hätte ich da zugeschlagen. Die Tropico-Demo habe ich mal angetestet, aber das Genre ist sowieso nicht so meins, deshalb hab ich drauf verzichtet.

Aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## stawacz (19. Juli 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Für mich war bislang leider auch noch nichts dabei. Dear Esther und Combined Operations hatte ich schon, sonst hätte ich da zugeschlagen. Die Tropico-Demo habe ich mal angetestet, aber das Genre ist sowieso nicht so meins, deshalb hab ich drauf verzichtet.
> 
> Aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Tage.


 

also ich hab bei tropico zugeschlagen und muss sagen,ich bin begeistert,,überleg dir das noch mal,,macht richtig spaß,und der humor is hammer


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2012)

Sicherlich, aber wie gesagt ist es einfach nicht mein Genre, obwohl ich das Setting an sich schon ansprechend finde. Ihr dürft mich aber trotzdem Genirallissimo nennen.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juli 2012)

So, ich hab mir eben mal Avadon: The Black Fortress gegönnt. Ein Oldschool-Indie-Party-RPG mit scheinbar recht gut gemachter Story und rundenbasierten Kämpfen. Grafisch logischerweise kein Meilenstein (ein bisschen zu hell/bunt und zu steril für meinen Geschmack, aber durchaus ok für einen Indie-Titel), aber macht bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die (englischen) Dialoge sind gut geschrieben (es gibt keine deutschen Texte und keine Sprachausgabe). Story und Charaktere wirken bisher interessant, aber nicht allzu tiefgründig (kann sich ja noch ändern, bin noch ganz am Anfang). 

Für 3,49 Euro definitiv kein Fehlkauf. Wer Spiele wie die alten Ultima Teile, die DSA Nordland Trilogie, Divine Divinity oder auch Baldurs Gate mochte, sollte mal einen Blick riskieren. Eine Demoversion gibt's übrigens auch. Außerdem dürften die Systemanforderungen so niedrig sein, dass das Spiel selbst auf einem angebissenen Apfel laufen sollte (evtl. also auch auf einen Notebook ).


----------



## Bobsel (19. Juli 2012)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das Crysis 2 Maximumedition nicht startet?
Zuerst kommt der Code wo man brauch für`s MP spielen udn dann wird aktualisiert und weiter gehts nicht ?!


----------



## krucki1 (19. Juli 2012)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, bei mir startet Crysis 2 ganz normal.


----------



## Bobsel (19. Juli 2012)

Habs nochmal deinstalliert udn frisch installiert.
den Code muss man wirklich erst im Spiel eingeben ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt ein paar Schnäppchen verpasst, weil bei mir seit gestern Abend der Kauf nicht mehr funktioniert. Obwohl ich bei Click and Buy alles verifiziert hab und auch genug Geld auf dem Konto hab, kommt immer: "Kauf fehlgeschlagen, wenden Sie sich an den Steam-Support." Naja, hab die jetzt mal angeschrieben, hoffe es geht bald wieder


----------



## krucki1 (19. Juli 2012)

Ja Code erst im Spiel eingeben. Da ich kein Multiplayer spiele, habe ich den Code erst gar nicht eingegeben.


----------



## Bobsel (19. Juli 2012)

Dann ist es schon seltsam das er da hängen bleibt
Danke dir


----------



## stawacz (19. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ein paar Schnäppchen verpasst, weil bei mir seit gestern Abend der Kauf nicht mehr funktioniert. Obwohl ich bei Click and Buy alles verifiziert hab und auch genug Geld auf dem Konto hab, kommt immer: "Kauf fehlgeschlagen, wenden Sie sich an den Steam-Support." Naja, hab die jetzt mal angeschrieben, hoffe es geht bald wieder



hat ich letztens auch,aber mit der pay safe card,,nach ein paar std gehts wieder,,so 3-4 ca


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ein paar Schnäppchen verpasst, weil bei mir seit gestern Abend der Kauf nicht mehr funktioniert. Obwohl ich bei Click and Buy alles verifiziert hab und auch genug Geld auf dem Konto hab, kommt immer: "Kauf fehlgeschlagen, wenden Sie sich an den Steam-Support." Naja, hab die jetzt mal angeschrieben, hoffe es geht bald wieder


 Hast du evtl. was auf Welcome to Steam (US) geschaut und bist nachher nicht nochmal auf Welcome to Steam (DE) gegangen?


----------



## Mothman (19. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. was auf Welcome to Steam geschaut und bist nachher nicht nochmal auf Welcome to Steam gegangen?


Oder hast du Hotspot Shield am Laufen gehabt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2012)

Nein, nichts dergleichen.

Und..der Steam-Support hat mir zurückgeschrieben: 

"Bitte kontaktieren Sie Click&Buy und begleichen Sie Ihren  Click&Buy Account und Ihr Steamaccount wird automatisch wieder  freigeschaltet."

Also es ist so: Ich bezahle da bei Click&Buy per Lastschriftverfahren und die haben das, was ich bisher gekauft hab, auch schon von meinem Konto abgezogen. Dennoch kann ich bei Steam jetzt nichts weiteres mehr kaufen


----------



## MothersPride (20. Juli 2012)

Dann macht halt Click and Buy Tagesgeschäfte mit deinem Geld. Ärgerlich wenn es um nen Accout geht. Das ist der einzige Grund warum ich noch nen Paypal account habe, meine TV für 1400E konnte ich aber auch net per Lastschrift über paypal bezahlen. So sind die halt die Gauner.


----------



## krucki1 (20. Juli 2012)

Heute Communityabstimmung mit Splinter Cell Conviction.  Wollte es mir erst schon für 10 Euro holen, nun besteht die Chance auf einen Preis von 5 Euro


----------



## golani79 (20. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Heute Communityabstimmung mit Splinter Cell Conviction.


 
Hab dir mal nen Vote dafür gegeben, obwohl ich es schon habe. Aber von den anderen beiden wär eh auch nix interessant für mich ^^
Billigste Steamsales ever für mich


----------



## yami-sasuke (20. Juli 2012)

ICH hasse Steam hab schon über 60 euro in 6 tagen ausgegeben^^


----------



## Sebastian1982 (20. Juli 2012)

redblizz schrieb:


> Kannste das bitte mal für uns testen?! Wäre sehr gut zu wissen!


 
Hab grad Dead Space 2 gekauft - bei der Rechnungsadresse kam erst ein Fehler (Transaktion kann nicht durchgeführt werden), musste dann aber nur auswählen dass ich zur Zeit in England lebe und dann gings. Paypal rechnet die Pfund dann einfach in Euro um. Hoffe dass das für Steam okay ist...


----------



## krucki1 (20. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab dir mal nen Vote dafür gegeben, obwohl ich es schon habe. Aber von den anderen beiden wär eh auch nix interessant für mich ^^
> Billigste Steamsales ever für mich


 
Cool, vielen Dank


----------



## TwoSnake (20. Juli 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> [...] weil der multiplayer besser als starcraft usw ist und sowieso das beste RTS der welt ist :>



lol.....der Erfolg gibt SC2 recht. Das Balancing im Multiplayer von AoE3 ist grottenschlecht! Ich sag nur "20min no rush", damit einige überhaupt ne chance haben.....so ein Müll.


----------



## Lightwizzard (20. Juli 2012)

scherzeking schrieb:


> Musst du nicht!
> Es gibt ein Fansub auf  schote.biz klick hier:  The  Walking Dead - Episode 1 - Deutsche Sprachdateien Texte , Untertitel ,  Menüs
> An Episode 2 sind sie gerade dabei. Kommt ca. in einer Woche raus.



Danke Danke Danke !!!!!!

nen Hammer Tipp!


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Juli 2012)

Auf Splinter Cell Conviction habe ich auch schon lange gewartet. Jetzt stellt sich mir aber noch die Frage: normale Version für 3,75€ oder für 4,99€ die Deluxe Edition? Lohnen sich die Extras?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juli 2012)

Apropos Conviction...muss man da immer noch dauerhaft online sein oder wurde das mittlerweile abgeschafft?


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Apropos Conviction...muss man da immer noch dauerhaft online sein oder wurde das mittlerweile abgeschafft?


 
gute Frage, also bei Steam steht nur



> *Internetverbindung:* Breitband-Internetverbindung



Tja, wo sind nun die Herren und Damen vom Verbrauchten Schutz?


----------



## Kreon (20. Juli 2012)

Als ich die Steamversion das letzte Mal gestartet habe, musste ich nur beim Spielstart online sein (für den Ubisoft-Lauscher). 
Obs jetzt auch noch so ist...? Wobei "bei jedem Spielstart" oder "dauerhaft" ja fast aufs gleiche rauskommt.


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wer sich ein bisschen ärgern will, oder einfach mal nachsehen, ob ein Spiel schon als Deal angeboten wurde:
> Summer 2012 Sale Tracker (aka the "Aw crap, missed a sale!" thread) - Steam Users' Forums
> Da hat sich ein User die Mühe gemacht, alle aktuellen und abgelaufenen Flash-, Community- und Daily-Deals aus diesem Summer Sale aufzulisten und aktuell zu halten.
> 
> PS: Ich hoffe noch auf ein Komplettpaket zu Dawn of War 2.


 
Denkt ihr, dass das Left 4 Dead Bundle nochmal in einem Deal kommt? Ich wäre da nämlich ziemlich stark dran interessiert. Anscheinend war es gestern als Blitzdeal erhältlich, was ich aber dummer- und komischerweise verpeilt hab.


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Apropos Conviction...muss man da immer noch dauerhaft online sein oder wurde das mittlerweile abgeschafft?


 Always-On wurde bei Conviction gleichzeitig mit Assassin's Creed 2 entfernt.



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass das Left 4 Dead Bundle  nochmal in einem Deal kommt? Ich wäre da nämlich ziemlich stark dran  interessiert. Anscheinend war es gestern als Blitzdeal erhältlich, was  ich aber dummer- und komischerweise verpeilt hab.


 Left 4  Dead war bereits Flash Deal und Community Choice. Die einzige  verbliebene Chance dürften daher die Daily Deals sein, von denen es noch  3 gibt (Fr, Sa, So jeweils 19 Uhr).


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juli 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Left 4  Dead war bereits Flash Deal und Community Choice. Die einzige  verbliebene Chance dürften daher die Daily Deals sein, von denen es noch  3 gibt (Fr, Sa, So jeweils 19 Uhr).



kk, das is' blöd, drückt mir die Daumen...

Bei mir war bisher folgendes drin:
Skyrim, Star Wars Knights Of the Old Republic, Limbo, The Witcher: Enhanced Edition, Plants vs. Zombies
uuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnndddddd
Train Simulator 2012


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Train Simulator 2012


 
och, das Spiel ist seine 3€ auf jedenfall Wert


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, das Spiel ist seine 3€ auf jedenfall Wert


 
Joa, aber die erste Probefahrt war doch sehr, naja, nenen wir es ermüdend  Aber es ist ja eine Simulation, da muss man sich wohl erst etwas einarbeiten.
Das geilste ist aber die DLC-Politik von denen. Das Teil kostet mit allen DLCs einfach über 700€ ?!?!


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Joa, aber die erste Probefahrt war doch sehr, naja, nenen wir es ermüdend  Aber es ist ja eine Simulation, da muss man sich wohl erst etwas einarbeiten.
> Das geilste ist aber die DLC-Politik von denen. Das Teil kostet mit allen DLCs einfach über 700€ ?!?!


 
nein, die kosten nur beim Steamsale soviel weil die alle auf 50% sind, sonst kostet alles das Doppelte 
Apothekenpreise 
Wobei mich am meisten stört das viele teilweise die Preise auch schwankend sind, so kostet der ICE soviel wie so ne englische Strecke mit zwei Zügen
Aber es ist eine ganz gute Simulation und die Szenarien sind teils recht Lustig gemacht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Auf Splinter Cell Conviction habe ich auch schon lange gewartet. Jetzt stellt sich mir aber noch die Frage: normale Version für 3,75€ oder für 4,99€ die Deluxe Edition? Lohnen sich die Extras?


 Ich habe die Collectors Edition als Retail (inkl. Figur), habs damals runtergesetzt für 10 Euro bekommen. Die Bonus-Waffen und die MP-Erweiterungen sind mir ziemlich schnurz, aber die Soundtrack-CD ist klasse. Aber wie ich sehe ist gerade diese ja nicht dabei... Von daher würde ich sagen: Besser zur normalen Version greifen, wenn man es eher auf den SP-Modus abgesehen hat.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Juli 2012)

Juhu, endlich Driver: San Francisco zum Schnäppchenpreis! Danke, Steam 
Und als Medieval-Fan hab ich mir auch gleich noch Crusader Kings 2 geschnappt. Hach, schöner Sale


----------



## MP16 (20. Juli 2012)

Lohnt sich bei Driver SF die Deluxe Edition?


----------



## LevArris1 (21. Juli 2012)

Das Frage ich mich auch. Und ob im Multiplayer überhaupt was los ist ?
Bzw. ob sich das Spiel alleine wegen dem Multiplayer lohnt ?


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub ich werd mir noch Deus Ex zulegen. Wollt es mir sowieso irgendwann mal kaufen und biliger als jetzt werd ichs so schnell nicht mehr kriegen. Bin nur noch am überlegen welche Version ich mir hole, Standard, Augmented oder gleich die ganze Collection.


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd mir noch Deus Ex zulegen. Wollt es mir sowieso irgendwann mal kaufen und biliger als jetzt werd ichs so schnell nicht mehr kriegen. Bin nur noch am überlegen welche Version ich mir hole, Standard, Augmented oder gleich die ganze Collection.


 
och, naja, wenn die Collection holst, haste auch die anderen beiden Titel und die DLCs, wobei so gesehen nur der Missing Link lohnt, die anderen Vorbesteller sind zwar nett, aber man ist auch zubeginn etwas Overpowered, wobei das Spiel aber jetzt bis auf die ersten beiden Bosskämpfe auch überhaupt nicht schwer waren, aber dazu hab ich mich schon in nem anderen Thread ausgelassen 

hmmm, mir fällt da grade eine Offtopic-Frage ein: War eigentlich einer beiden alten Deus Ex Teile nicht auch mal als Heft-Vollversion dabei?


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juli 2012)

Ja gerade wegen den beiden alten Titeln wär die Collection schon sehr interessant. Ist schon ewig her das ich den ersten Teil gespielt hab, hatte ihn auch nie selber. Und Invisible War hab ich glaub ich noch nie gespielt.

Invisible War war mal in der PCGH drin


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja gerade wegen den beiden alten Titeln wär die Collection schon sehr interessant. Ist schon ewig her das ich den ersten Teil gespielt hab, hatte ihn auch nie selber. Und Invisible War hab ich glaub ich noch nie gespielt.
> 
> Invisible War war mal in der PCGH drin


 
ah, Super 
naja, ich denke von der Collection haste mehr als wie von der Augmented
hmmm, ich muss mal morgen mir das Ende endlich ansehen, der Speicherstand wartet nur darauf wieder angeklickt zu werden -.-


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juli 2012)

Jetzt gibt's ja doch noch ein paar nette Angebote (hab mir vorher nur die Fallout NV DLCs und Abadon (Indie-RPG) gekauft. Jetzt hab ich mal bei Deus Ex - Human Revolution, Driver - San Francisco und Crysis 2 - Maximum Edition zugeschlagen. Für zusammen ca. 25 Euro passt das schon, denke ich. Bullet Storm würde mich noch interessieren, aber da stehen schon wieder so böse DRM-Schikane-Drohungen drunter ... schätze, das lasse ich bleiben.

Erstmal schön 32 GB mit ner 16.000er Leitung runterladen ... schätze, ich lese erstmal ein Buch.


----------



## golani79 (21. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal zugeschlagen - 1. Game im Sale und zwar Crysis 2 ^^

Wer von euch hatt denn F.E.A.R. 3 gespielt und wie fandet ihr das? Da bin ich nämlich noch am Überlegen.


----------



## MP16 (21. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich auch mal zugeschlagen - 1. Game im Sale und zwar Crysis 2 ^^
> 
> Wer von euch hatt denn F.E.A.R. 3 gespielt und wie fandet ihr das? Da bin ich nämlich noch am Überlegen.


 
Also ich hatte FEAR 3 durchgespielt und fand es ganz nett, nicht soviel Horror wie im ersten Teil(wobei es in FEAR 3 paar echt geile Stellen gab die mir immer noch in Erinnerung sind). Also für 5€ kann man das kaufen (hab selber die CE-edition inklusive einer passenden Spielfigur für den Nachttisch  aus dem Handel dank Mediamarkt 3 Spiele für 50€ ) . 

Ich hab immer noch die Frage über Driver SF Deluxe edition und lohnt es sich "Vampire: The Masquerade bloodlines" für nen 5er zu holen(hab gehört es soll ähnlich wie Deus Ex sein, was für mich das beste Spiel ist, nur halt anderes Setting mit Vampiren)


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Juli 2012)

MP16 schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch die Frage über Driver SF Deluxe edition und lohnt es sich "Vampire: The Masquerade bloodlines" für nen 5er zu holen(hab gehört es soll ähnlich wie Deus Ex sein, was für mich das beste Spiel ist, nur halt anderes Setting mit Vampiren)



Driver: Keine Ahnung, ich hab mir die normale Version geholt, die andere ist ja glatt doppelt so teuer und das nur wegen ein paar zusätzlicher Missionstypen. Ich werde eh hauptsächlich die Story spielen.

Zu Bloodlines: Unbedingt kaufen! Es ist ohne Zweifel eines der besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten. Und ja, es ist tatsächlich Deus Ex mit Vampiren. Besorg dir aber unbedingt vor dem Start den unoffiziellen Fan-Patch.


----------



## golani79 (21. Juli 2012)

Also Vampire: The Masquerade war eines der besten Rollenspiele, die ich gespielt habe - und das, obwohl in der Releaseversion damals noch so einige Bugs enthalten waren.

Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch ziemlich viele Fanpatches und wenn man Rollenspiele mag, sollte man sich das meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen.

Das mit FEAR 3 lass ich wohl.


----------



## MP16 (21. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Driver: Keine Ahnung, ich hab mir die normale Version geholt, die andere ist ja glatt doppelt so teuer und das nur wegen ein paar zusätzlicher Missionstypen. Ich werde eh hauptsächlich die Story spielen.
> 
> Zu Bloodlines: Unbedingt kaufen! Es ist ohne Zweifel eines der besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten. Und ja, es ist tatsächlich Deus Ex mit Vampiren. Besorg dir aber unbedingt vor dem Start den unoffiziellen Fan-Patch.


 
Danke für den Tipp. Da gehen die nächsten 10€ in den Steam-sale. Hab schon Alan Wake + DLC, AC Revelations, Batman: Arkham City(komischerweise nur auf Deutsch), Dead Island + DLCs(geiles Game), Driver SF, NfS Hot Persuit(der einzige Fehlkauf), Super Street Fighter IV Arcade und Vampire Bloodlines geholt. Da hab ich ja für einige Monate vorgesorgt.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Juli 2012)

MP16 schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch die Frage über Driver SF Deluxe edition und lohnt es sich "Vampire: The Masquerade bloodlines" für nen 5er zu holen(hab gehört es soll ähnlich wie Deus Ex sein, was für mich das beste Spiel ist, nur halt anderes Setting mit Vampiren)


 
Zu Driver San Francisco kann ich (noch) nichts sagen (hab es mir eben selbst gekauft und lade es gerade runter), aber zu Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines kann ich nur sagen: Kaufen! Vor allem, wenn du Deus Ex 1 gut fandest, Bloodlines ist tatsächlich eine Art Deus Ex mit Vampiren. Leider hat dieses Spiel nie die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, die es verdient hätte (hat wohl auch mit der frühen Pleite der Entwickler und den zahlreichen Bugs zutun, die inzwischen aber durch inoffizielle Fanpatches gefixt wurden).


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Juli 2012)

MP16 schrieb:


> [...] Batman: Arkham City(komischerweise nur auf Deutsch) [...]


Dieses Problem lässt sich recht einfach beheben:

 Dokumente -> WB Games -> Batman Arkham City -> BmGame -> Config -> UserEngine.ini

Dort

```
Language=Deu
.Language=Deu
```
durch

```
Language=Int
.Language=Int
```
ersetzen.
(Eigentlich eine Frechheit, dass man immer noch bei so vielen Spielen in Konfigurationsdateien rumpfuschen muss, um die Sprache zu ändern.)


----------



## MP16 (21. Juli 2012)

Danke es funktioniert. Ist wirklich ne Frechheit, wenn man in Steam das Spiel in unterschiedlichen Sprachen anbietet und dann unter Eigenschaften keine Spracheinstellungen sind.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für zusammen ca. 25 Euro passt das schon, denke ich. Bullet Storm würde mich noch interessieren, aber da stehen schon wieder so böse DRM-Schikane-Drohungen drunter ... schätze, das lasse ich bleiben.
> Erstmal schön 32 GB mit ner 16.000er Leitung runterladen ... schätze, ich lese erstmal ein Buch.


 
Ja Bulletstorm läuft dann wahrscheinlich über Steam und GfWl. Aber abgesehen davon würde ich dir davon abraten die deutsche Version zu kaufen, die ist extrem stark geschnitten und der eigentliche Sinn des Spiels kommt deswegen wirklich abhanden.



> Wer von euch hatt denn F.E.A.R. 3 gespielt und wie fandet ihr das? Da bin ich nämlich noch am Überlegen.



Fear 3 fand ich im Vergleich zu den ersten beiden Teilen, vor allem im Vergleich zu Teil 1, extrem schwach. Grusel kam bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr auf und die Story hat mir auch nicht mehr gefallen. Insgesamt ist es nichts weiter als ein solider 08/15 Shooter geworden. Andererseits sind 5 Euro natürlich auch nicht viel und wenn du wissen willst wie es weiter geht und nichts gegen monotones Geballer hast, kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen. 

Ich werd mir heute wahrscheinlich noch die Deus Ex Collection und Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines kaufen. Ich denk für 20 Euro kommt da schon einiges an hochwertiger Spielzeit zusammen


----------



## Mothman (21. Juli 2012)

Borderlands, Bulletstorm, Vampires ... 





> Gewaltgemindert: Gewaltgeminderte Version



Ich kann es echt nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## MP16 (21. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Borderlands, Bulletstorm, Vampires ...
> 
> Ich kann es echt nicht mehr lesen.


 
für Borderlands und Bulletstorm gibt es gute uncut-patches die mit Steam funktionieren und im Onlinemodus gibt es auch keine probleme 
bei Vampires soll laut Schnittberichte nur das Intro geschnitten sein, der Rest ist wie beim "Original"


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2012)

vampire bloodlines, laut cover übrigens 'uncut', liegt bei mir seit geschätzten 3 jahren ungespielt rum.
und lustigerweise hab ich für die retail-version weniger als für die herabgesetzte steam-fassung bezahlt. 
wollte ich euch nur mitteilen.


----------



## Mothman (21. Juli 2012)

MP16 schrieb:


> für Borderlands und Bulletstorm gibt es gute uncut-patches die mit Steam funktionieren und im Onlinemodus gibt es auch keine probleme
> bei Vampires soll laut Schnittberichte nur das Intro geschnitten sein, der Rest ist wie beim "Original"


Es ist geschnitten, das reicht mir, um es nicht zu kaufen. 
Es geht ja nicht darum wie viel geschnitten wurde (es geht NICHT um die Gewalt), sondern darum , dass überhaupt geschnitten wird und ich für unmündig gehalten werde.
Es ist mir egal, ob ein Spiel Gewalt und/oder Blut beinhaltet. Es ist mir aber nicht egal, wenn ich eine extra "Deutschen-Version" bekomme. Ich will da keine Sonderrolle und wie nen Idiot behandelt werden, der nicht weiß was er sich zumuten kann und was nicht.


----------



## golani79 (21. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Fear 3 fand ich im Vergleich zu den ersten beiden Teilen, vor allem im Vergleich zu Teil 1, extrem schwach. Grusel kam bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr auf und die Story hat mir auch nicht mehr gefallen. Insgesamt ist es nichts weiter als ein solider 08/15 Shooter geworden. Andererseits sind 5 Euro natürlich auch nicht viel und wenn du wissen willst wie es weiter geht und nichts gegen monotones Geballer hast, kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


 
Schade .. hätte mir eigentlich wieder nen höheren "Gruselfaktor" erwartet - werde mir den 3. Teil dann wohl sparen.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schade .. hätte mir eigentlich wieder nen höheren "Gruselfaktor" erwartet - werde mir den 3. Teil dann wohl sparen.



Ich muss beim diesjährigen Summersale leider auch einen Fehlkauf verbuchen...Splinter Cell: Conviction.
Ich war früher ein großer Fan der Serie, aber bereits bei Double Agent habe ich mich zurückgehalten, war dann aber doch eigentlich positiv überrascht. Nicht so gut wie vlt. Chaos Theory (der imho beste Teil bisher), aber keinesfalls so schlecht, wie mancher Fan behauptet hat.

SCC dagegen finde ich mehr als enttäuschend. Das ist kein Splinter Cell mehr, das ist Rotz. Ja, Grafik und Präsentation ist klasse, keine Frage, die Story ist spannend, aber spielerisch ist das Ding so was von unterirdisch, das hat doch mit dem Kern der Serie nichts mehr gemein. Schleichen? Feinde effektiv umgehen? Von wegen, Sam metzelt sich neuerdings als fröhlicher Psychopath durch die einzelnen Level. Einfach alles töten, was sich außer ihm bewegt, Schleichen ist nicht wirklich vorgesehen. 
Alternative Wege? Nicht wirklich vorhanden.
Wie kann man eine Serie nur dermaßen vergewaltigen? Sieht so "Mainstream"-Kompatibilität aus?


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> SCC dagegen finde ich mehr als enttäuschend. Das ist kein Splinter Cell mehr, das ist Rotz. Ja, Grafik und Präsentation ist klasse, keine Frage, die Story ist spannend, aber spielerisch ist das Ding so was von unterirdisch, das hat doch mit dem Kern der Serie nichts mehr gemein. Schleichen? Feinde effektiv umgehen? Von wegen, Sam metzelt sich neuerdings als fröhlicher Psychopath durch die einzelnen Level. Einfach alles töten, was sich außer ihm bewegt, Schleichen ist nicht wirklich vorgesehen.
> Alternative Wege? Nicht wirklich vorhanden.
> Wie kann man eine Serie nur dermaßen vergewaltigen? Sieht so "Mainstream"-Kompatibilität aus?


 
wobei, wenn man da Splinter Cell: Black Ops *hust* sich ansieht


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, wenn man da Splinter Cell: Black Ops *hust* sich ansieht


 
Mit Drohnen und Luftschlag


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mit Drohnen und Luftschlag


 
Und ballern nicht zu vergessen
Wie war das noch ganz zu Anfang:"Wenn ich dreimal den Alarm auslöse ist alles vorbei"
Ich meine, damit war sicherlich nicht gemeint das man zwar einmal am Anfang den Alarm auslöst der dann bis zum Levelende aktiv bleibt


----------



## SanBenganza (21. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Also Vampire: The Masquerade war eines der besten Rollenspiele, die ich gespielt habe - und das, obwohl in der Releaseversion damals noch so einige Bugs enthalten waren.
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch ziemlich viele Fanpatches und wenn man Rollenspiele mag, sollte man sich das meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen.
> 
> Das mit FEAR 3 lass ich wohl.


 
Ist die Grafik nicht ziemlich veraltet?


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

SanBenganza schrieb:


> Ist die Grafik nicht ziemlich veraltet?


 
Wen interessiert die Grafik?


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Juli 2012)

Wie kommt es, dass Arma 2 bei den Daily Deals in Deutschland nicht gelistet wird, obwohl es auch hierzulande problemlos verfügbar ist?


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2012)

Arma 2 ist in Deutschland sogar ab 16 freigegeben.


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass Arma 2 bei den Daily Deals in Deutschland nicht gelistet wird, obwohl es auch hierzulande problemlos verfügbar ist?


 
hmmm, warscheinlich aus den gleichen Gründen wieso GTA nicht kaufbar war, auch weil das vorher ja auch in nem Deal kaufbar war


----------



## Exar-K (21. Juli 2012)

Jetzt hab ich doch noch das Dawn of War 2 Bundle bekommen. 
Den DLC-Pack kann man sich sparen, wenn man nur die Kampagnen spielt und den Multiplayer links liegen lässt, oder?


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juli 2012)

Würdet ihr die Batman Titel einzeln holen oder lohnen sich auch die DLCs aus dem Franchise Package?


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Würdet ihr die Batman Titel einzeln holen oder lohnen sich auch die DLCs aus dem Franchise Package?


 
Nur wenn du auf den Challenge-Modus stehst. Der besteht aus endlosen Prügelleien, bei denen es darum geht, einen möglichst hohen Multiplikator (besonders viele Treffer landen ohne selbst getroffen zu werden). Ich persönlich finde das stinklangweilig, liebe aber die Story. Daher hab ich mir keinen der DLCs geholt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2012)

Bei Arkham City lohnt sich der DLC Harley Quinn's Revenge. Ansonsten eigentlich nichts.

Allerdings ist das ziemlich umständlich, wenn du das über Steam kaufst. Hab ich ja auch gemacht. Da haste dann nicht nur Steam, sondern das Spiel wird beim ersten Spielstart online aktiviert und dann noch Games for Windows live (Da geht auch ein Offline-Konto). Und über dieses GfWl musste auch den oder die Dlcs laden 

Und aktuell kann ich ja eh nichts kaufen. Seit Mittwoch geht's bei mir nicht mehr. Wenn ich den Steam-Support anschreibe, die schreiben mir meist nach 1-2 Stunden zurück, aber von Clickandbuy hab ich noch gar nichts gehört. Nervig.
Beim nächsten Mal muss ich mir da irgendwas anderes überlegen, Kreditkarte hab ich ja nicht.


----------



## Stephan1982 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nichts gekauft! Nichts, nichts, nichts! Yeah!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nur wenn du auf den Challenge-Modus stehst. Der besteht aus endlosen Prügelleien, bei denen es darum geht, einen möglichst hohen Multiplikator (besonders viele Treffer landen ohne selbst getroffen zu werden). Ich persönlich finde das stinklangweilig, liebe aber die Story. Daher hab ich mir keinen der DLCs geholt.


 
kk, dann überleg ich mir mal ob ich mir einen oder beide Teile kaufe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> kk, dann überleg ich mir mal ob ich mir einen oder beide Teile kaufe.


 
Also nicht falsch verstehen: Der Challenge-Modus ist nur ein Bonus! Die Kampagnen der beiden Spiele bieten jede Menge Spielstoff und waren für mich zwei der besten Spielerlebnisse der letzten 20 Jahre. Also klare Kaufempfehlung für BEIDE Teile


----------



## SanBenganza (22. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wen interessiert die Grafik?



Nochmal: Ist die Grafik nicht ziemlich veraltet?


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2012)

SanBenganza schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ist die Grafik nicht ziemlich veraltet?


 
wenn so direkt fragst . . .
nein


----------



## nataSic (22. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und aktuell kann ich ja eh nichts kaufen. Seit Mittwoch geht's bei mir nicht mehr. Wenn ich den Steam-Support anschreibe, die schreiben mir meist nach 1-2 Stunden zurück, aber von Clickandbuy hab ich noch gar nichts gehört. Nervig.
> Beim nächsten Mal muss ich mir da irgendwas anderes überlegen, Kreditkarte hab ich ja nicht.


 Ich kan nur die mywirecard von visa (=prepaidkreditkarte) empfehlen. lol voll die schleichwerbung  

k.a. ob andere prepaidkreditkarten auch so einfach gehen.. lohnt sich glaube aber nicht wenn man extrem viel kauft, weil man für alle aufladungen glaube 4% gebühr zahlen muss außer beim ersten mal. ist aber ziemlich komfortabel und hat bis jetz überall geklappt. das einrichten dauert halt vorm ersten benutzen 10min. Aufladen geht bar an vielen Tanken usw. oder per überweisung. einmal bei steam eingetragen und dann gehts echt einfach, solange geld drauf ist xD.


----------



## Kreon (22. Juli 2012)

nataSic schrieb:


> Ich kan nur die mywirecard von visa (=prepaidvisitenkarte) empfehlen.
> 
> k.a. ob andere prepaid visitenkarten auch so einfach gehen..


 
Keine Ahnung, was das für Karten sein sollen. Aber meine musste man vorher nie irgendwie aktivieren oder aufladen und waren nach der Bestellung sofort einsatzbereit. Ich gebe die auch öfters einfach mal ein paar Bekannten oder Geschäftskontakten, die sie unbeschränkt ohne Limit nutzen können. Und das Beste ist: ich verliere die auch mal öfters, kann dann aber einfach eine neue nehmen, ohne Sicherheitsbedenken zu haben.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2012)

SanBenganza schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ist die Grafik nicht ziemlich veraltet?


 
noch mal: inwiefern ist das relevant? schau dir screenshots an, dann weist du, was du optisch zu erwarten hast.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2012)

SanBenganza schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ist die Grafik nicht ziemlich veraltet?


 
Ich bin ein ziemlicher Grafikfetischist (hab letztens mal wieder Fallout 1 gestartet und nach fünf Minuten wegen Augenkrebsgefahr wieder ausgeamcht ^^), aber Vampire: Bloodlines sieht immer noch sehr ordentlich aus. Ich hab dazu mal was in meinem Blog geschrieben (mit Screenshots):
https://volodojo.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/mehr-als-blut-und-bruste/

Besonders die Gesichtsanimationen sind dank Source-Engine immer noch richtig gut.


----------



## Tut_Ench (22. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich doch noch das Dawn of War 2 Bundle bekommen.
> Den DLC-Pack kann man sich sparen, wenn man nur die Kampagnen spielt und den Multiplayer links liegen lässt, oder?


 
Wenn du wirklich nur die Kampagne spielen willst, dann braucht du das Pack nicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe sind da aber auch die Ausrüstungs-Packs für den Last Stand Modus drin und der ist eigentlich hochgradig spaßig....zumindest wenn die Koop-Partner wissen, was sie da tun.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (22. Juli 2012)

Fable 3 habe ich schon im Set mit 1 für 9,xx mitgenommen (vor ein paar Tagen). Torchlight gab´s zur Vorbestellung von TL2 gratis dazu.

Und Arkham City verzichtet zwar mittlerweile auf ein Aktivierungs-Limit (war vor kurzem noch bei 5x), Secu-Rom ist aber immernoch nicht weg. Bei einem steamgebundenen Spiel fehlt mir da jegliches Verständnis.

Ansonsten hoffe ich noch auf einen Sale zu Kingdoms of Amalur - 60+% wären nicht schlecht.

...und KotOR war nun zum gefühlten 10. Mal seit dem Summersale irgendwo auf 75%. Das müsste doch nun bald jeder haben ...


----------



## Tut_Ench (22. Juli 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> ...und KotOR war nun zum gefühlten 10. Mal seit dem Summersale irgendwo auf 75%. Das müsste doch nun bald jeder haben ...


 Da fehlt mir auch jegliches Verständnis, warum sie nicht endlich mal kotor 2 in Steam einbinden.


----------



## Mad9000 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich mag diesen Sale nicht der verleitet mich ständig dazu Spiele zu kaufen die ich eigentlich nie kaufen wollte.


----------



## yami-sasuke (22. Juli 2012)

Ich mag diesen Sale nicht der verleitet mich ständig dazu Spiele zu kaufen die ich eigentlich nie kaufen wollte.

jo ich kenne das gefühl wollte eigentlich nur max 20 euro ausgeben bis jetz hab ich so ca:60 ausgegeben^^


----------



## yami-sasuke (22. Juli 2012)

hoffentlich kommt noch die Star Wars Jedi Knight Collection sale aktion^^


----------



## MP16 (22. Juli 2012)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> Ich mag diesen Sale nicht der verleitet mich ständig dazu Spiele zu kaufen die ich eigentlich nie kaufen wollte.
> 
> jo ich kenne das gefühl wollte eigentlich nur max 20 euro ausgeben bis jetz hab ich so ca:60 ausgegeben^^


 
ist bei mir ähnlich, aber es kamen halt genau die spiele die mich interessiert haben


----------



## Bokurano (22. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt zufällig nochmal Shogun 2, würde das doch ganz gerne  mal kaufen...


----------



## gamersince1984 (22. Juli 2012)

Unglaublich, wie leicht sich heutzutage rückgratlose Konsumzombies mit Billigangeboten ködern lassen, um sich dadurch von einem DRM-System wie Steam abhängig zu machen.


----------



## Mothman (22. Juli 2012)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie leicht sich heutzutage rückgratlose Konsumzombies mit Billigangeboten ködern lassen, um sich dadurch von einem DRM-System wie Steam abhängig zu machen.


Klar, wenn man nur die Nachteile sehen will, dann trifft das zu.
Aber du berücksichtigst bei deiner Aussage wohl kaum die ganze Vorteile, die man hat. 
Ist nicht alles schwarz oder weiß. Und Steam machen unsere Welt sicher nicht schlechter. Da solltest du lieber gegen andere Dinge in den Kampf ziehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2012)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie leicht sich heutzutage rückgratlose Konsumzombies mit Billigangeboten ködern lassen, um sich dadurch von einem DRM-System wie Steam abhängig zu machen.


 
Bei den Immer-Online-Kopierschutzsystemen kann ich deine Meinung verstehen, sowas unterstütze und kaufe ich auch nicht. Aber Steam hat zumindest Offline-Modus und alles. Klar, ohne Kopierschutz wäre noch besser, aber das ist mir allemal lieber als das bei Diablo 3 oder beim neuen Sim City Spiel.
Außerdem gibt's ja auch Alternativen wie gog.com z.B. die komplett auf Kopierschutz verzichten


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2012)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie leicht sich heutzutage rückgratlose Konsumzombies mit Billigangeboten ködern lassen, um sich dadurch von einem DRM-System wie Steam abhängig zu machen.


 
so ein beitrag hat hier im thread noch gefehlt.


----------



## redblizz (22. Juli 2012)

Was mir ja noch irgendwie fehlt, ist ein Sale von Mafia II. Da warte ich jetzt schon den ganzen SSS drauf...


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2012)

Falls kein Steamdeal mehr kommt und du es trotzdem willst, bei gameware gibts es in der Directors Cut (inkl. Story- und Stylepaketen) für 8.99€


----------



## redblizz (22. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Falls kein Steamdeal mehr kommt und du es trotzdem willst, bei gameware gibts es in der Directors Cut (inkl. Story- und Stylepaketen) für 8.99€


 
cool. Danke!


----------



## Dilvoog (22. Juli 2012)

Hab mir Fable 3 zugelegt für 12€.
Nach dem installieren kommt aber immer, keine Verbindung zum Keyserver.
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich ?


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir gestern Abend noch Batman Arkham Asylum zugelegt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern Abend noch Batman Arkham Asylum zugelegt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Left 4 Dead 2.


 
Das war vor gut 1 Woche schon mal für 4,99€ zu haben, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es kommt nochmal


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war vor gut 1 Woche schon mal für 4,99€ zu haben, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es kommt nochmal


 
Ich weiß, hat mich auch geärgert, dass ich das verpasst hab. Naja es is ja trotzdem noch auf 10€ runtergesetzt. Wenn das bis morgen Abend nicht mehr als Deal kommt hol ichs mir halt mit "nur" 50% Rabatt


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2012)

lol .. frag mich grade, was gestern für ein Spiel dabei war, dass bei mir in Österreich die Meldung "We´re sorry. This game is not available in your region." dasteht


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. frag mich grade, was gestern für ein Spiel dabei war, dass bei mir in Österreich die Meldung "We´re sorry. This game is not available in your region." dasteht


 
das ist der Footballmanager, aber das liegt wohl eher am Publisher das der nicht zu uns kommt


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2012)

Ah, ok - thx!


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist der Footballmanager, aber das liegt wohl eher am Publisher das der nicht zu uns kommt


 
Nicht ganz. Es liegt an EA, die einen Exklusivdeal mit der deutschen und wohl auch der österreichischen Fußballliga haben. Deshalb kommt dieser grandiose Fußballmanager (meiner Meinung nach zehnmal besser als EAs Fu*ss*ball Manager) seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland raus. Irrsinn hoch zehn ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Es liegt an EA, die einen Exklusivdeal mit der deutschen und wohl auch der österreichischen Fußballliga haben. Deshalb kommt dieser grandiose Fußballmanager (meiner Meinung nach zehnmal besser als EAs Fu*ss*ball Manager) seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland raus. Irrsinn hoch zehn ^^


 
Ist ja bei Mods zu Fussballspielen mittlerweile auch schon so. Wenn z.B. ein Community Patch für Pro Evolution Soccer angeboten wird, der die Bundesliga ins Spiel bringt, dann wird der meist nur noch in ausländischen Foren angeboten. Wenn die das ins Deutsche Pes-Forum reinsetzen, dann gibt es auch Druck von EA.
Oder damals bei Anstoss gab es ja auch Theater. Deswegen findet man Bundesliga-Patches kaum noch auf deutschen Seiten, da muss man immer im Ausland gucken. Aber das ist ja kein Problem 
Meiner Meinung nach sollten solche Exklusivdeals eh verboten werden, weil das ein klarer Wettbewerbsnachteil für die anderen Firmen ist. Wer jetzt z.B. ein Fussballspiel machen will, der hat doch gar keine Möglichkeiten irgendwas mit der Bundesliga oder so zu machen, weil nur EA die Rechte hat, über viele Jahre.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Es liegt an EA, die einen Exklusivdeal mit der deutschen und wohl auch der österreichischen Fußballliga haben. Deshalb kommt dieser grandiose Fußballmanager (meiner Meinung nach zehnmal besser als EAs Fu*ss*ball Manager) seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland raus. Irrsinn hoch zehn ^^


 
hm nja, Sascha hat mir das beim Weihnachtssale erklärt, weil ich mich auch schon gewundert hatte, allerdings dachte ich das wäre ein Football und kein Fußball Spiel, naja egal, aber ich wusste die Details nicht mehr, deswegen hab ich das so Neutral wie möglich hingeschrieben


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Juli 2012)

Oh, das Double Fine Bundle ist aber schick. Sieben Euro für Costume Quest, Psychonauts und Stacking, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Auch wenn ich Psychonauts natürlich schon vor Urzeiten schon gespielt habe. Die anderen beiden Spiele sind das Geld aber allemal wert


----------



## Hawkins (23. Juli 2012)

Heut die letzte Chance! Hab mir noch HAWX 2 und Jagged Alliance BiA geholt, beide für -75%. 

Insgesamt hab ich gut was eingekauft. Es waren auch genau die Games im Sale die ich wollte. zB Civ V und Batman Arkham City, dann noch andere etwas ältere Games zB die X-Superbox, Stalker 3, Magicka, Left4Dead2.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Summer Sale. Hab jetzt genug Games bis zum Winter Sale


----------



## Mothman (23. Juli 2012)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Heut die letzte Chance!


Hui, stimmt! Heute ist ja schon wieder vorbei..


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (23. Juli 2012)

So, mein Steam-Sale ist vorbei. Mein selbstgesetztes Monatsbudget für Spiele liegt bei 60 EUR, für den Sale habe ich mir das doppelte zur Seite gelegt.

Für 119,78 EUR habe ich mir folgende Spiele geholt:

Alan Wake, Audiosurf, Bastion, Bioshock 1, Bioshock 2, Bumbledore, Dead Island Complete Edition, Fable, Fable 3 (alle DLCs), Portal 2, Prince of Persia, Q.U.B.E., Saints Row The 3rd (ausgewählte DLCs), Terraria, Trine 2, Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II, Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II - Chaos Rising, Warhammer 40K Space Marine und The Witcher 2.

Macht insgesamt 18,5 (Chaos Rising als Missions-Zusatz) Spiele mit einem Durchschnittspreis von 6,48€.

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Steam-Sale absolut zufrieden, einziger Wermuthstropfen war für mich, dass Kingdoms of Amalur nicht einmal irgendwo reduziert war. Naja, die nächsten 3-4 Monate bin ich mit den gekauften Spielen auf jeden Fall gut versorgt.


----------



## Mothman (23. Juli 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Dead Island Complete Edition


Hast du dir das giften lassen oder kommst du nicht aus Deutschland? 
Oder hast du das mit VPN gemacht?


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Es liegt an EA, die einen Exklusivdeal mit der deutschen und wohl auch der österreichischen Fußballliga haben. Deshalb kommt dieser grandiose Fußballmanager (meiner Meinung nach zehnmal besser als EAs Fu*ss*ball Manager) seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland raus. Irrsinn hoch zehn ^^


 
Irgendwie seltsam - heut zeigt es mir den Football Manager an ^^
Na ja, holen werd ich ihn mir trotzdem nicht.

Hab jetzt aber noch bei Operation Flashpoint: Red River zugeschlagen. Auch wenn das, so wie Dragon Rising, vermutlich nicht ans Original rankommen wird.
Aber ein wenig Taktikshooter fürs kleine Geld - das passt schon


----------



## Bazillus (23. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hast du dir das giften lassen oder kommst du nicht aus Deutschland?
> Oder hast du das mit VPN gemacht?


 

Bei dem Angebot für die Dead Island Collection gab es bei Steam einen Fehler.


Ich konnte den Titel in den Warenkorb legen und auch kaufen.


Einzig die Screenshots und die Produktbeschreibung waren nicht lesbar.


Kurz nachdem ich das Spiel gekauft habe, konnte ich es im Shop auch nicht mehr sehen und wurde wieder nur mit:
Nicht verfügbar angezeigt.


----------



## Mothman (23. Juli 2012)

Bazillus schrieb:


> Am Montag gab es bei Steam für ein paar Stunden einen Bug.
> 
> Ich konnte den Titel in den Warenkorb legen und auch kaufen.
> [...]


Oh man. Ich bin ja ständig online. Aber das hab ich wohl verpasst.


----------



## Lightwizzard (23. Juli 2012)

Hawkins schrieb:


> ... HAWX 2 ....



Danke für den Tipp!

Summasumarum wars mein erster Sale den ich wirklich mitbekommen habe(trotz 8 Dienstjahren bei Steam o.O)

 Danke für die vielen Tipss von Euch, so hab ich für meinen kommenden Urlaub auf jedenfall einiges was ich dann bis zum erscheinen von Darksouls-prepaire to die spielen kann.

meine "Schnäppchen" Alan Wake reihe incl DLC, L4D2, Portal 2 (+Partner), Beathazard (+Partner), Hawk2, Garrys Mod für Partner, Darksiders, Serious Sam 3, Trine1+2, aAaAaaAAAA serie, Amnesia, Dreamfall 1+2, Fallout Vegas L.A Noire, Witcher1+2.

Fehlkauf: Universe Sandbox


----------



## rafaeolo (23. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Tipp, im moment ist nicht nur Saints Row 3 im Angebot sondern auch Saints Row 2, was zwar nicht ganz so gut wie der dritte Teil hast aber sichrlich 2,49 wert ist.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Juli 2012)

rafaeolo schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp, im moment ist nicht nur Saints Row 3 im Angebot sondern auch Saints Row 2, was zwar nicht ganz so gut wie der dritte Teil hast aber sichrlich 2,49 wert ist.


 Grundsätzlich hast du Recht, aber ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass SR2 in Deutschland fast bis zur Unspielbarkeit geschnitten ist.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Juli 2012)

Ist da dann eigentlich heute um 19h Ende oder kommt da nochmal was? Bei L4D2 was ich mir auch noch holen wollte steht nämlich, dass das Angebot noch 1h lang geht? Nich, dass ich auf neue daily Deals warte und dann L4D2 nichmal mehr zu dem 50% Rabatt kaufen kann


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Juli 2012)

Alle noch laufenden Deals enden um 19 Uhr. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass danach Schluss mit Summer Camp Sale ist.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Juli 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Alle noch laufenden Deals enden um 19 Uhr. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass danach Schluss mit Summer Camp Sale ist.


 
thx, schade dass ich L4D2 jetzt nicht mehr für -75% ergattern konnte. Ab in den Warenkorb damit...


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2012)

Das war's ... aus, vorbei, Neawoulf nicht arm, aber immerhin ein bisschen glücklich. Hab mir zum Schluss noch Jade Empire gegönnt, das Spiel wollte ich mir eigentlich schon lange kaufen, bin irgendwie aber nie dazu gekommen. Auf den Best-Of-Angebote Tag, wie es den bei den Weihnachts-Sales gab, hat man dieses Mal wohl verzichtet. Es waren aber definitiv ein paar interessante Angebote dabei.

Was mir gefallen hat war die Option für einen Titel abzustimmen. Selbst wenn mich das Spiel nicht interessiert hat oder ich es bereits habe, hab ich mich meist für Indie-Titel entschieden, die es meiner Meinung nach verdient haben, gekauft zu werden.


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab mir zum Schluss noch Jade Empire gegönnt


 
Schau mal was heute der Daily Deal ist


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Schau mal was heute der Daily Deal ist


 
Ja eben ... sonst hätte ich ja nicht zugegriffen. Ob vor 19 Uhr oder danach ... im Zweifel nur eine Frage von Sekunden


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ja eben ... sonst hätte ich ja nicht zugegriffen. Ob vor 19 Uhr oder danach ... im Zweifel nur eine Frage von Sekunden


 
Ah, vorher im Sale war das ja dauerhaft auf 50% reduziert, ich dachte du hast da noch zugeschlagen.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2012)

Amazon.de: jade empire

also so bei den Preisen lohnt das aber auch so wirklich erst jetzt hier zuzuschlagen


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was mir gefallen hat war die Option für einen Titel abzustimmen. Selbst wenn mich das Spiel nicht interessiert hat oder ich es bereits habe, hab ich mich meist für Indie-Titel entschieden, die es meiner Meinung nach verdient haben, gekauft zu werden.


 Interessant ja, aber witzlos, da es dieselben Deals (teilweise sogar mehrfach) nochmal als Flash oder Daily Deal gab.

Schade, daß es diesmal keine ingame Achievements gab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2012)

Für mich war es ja die erste Aktion und ich hab, nimmt man die Pakete dazu, bestimmt ü20 Spiele gekauft. Da muss man sich echt zurückhalten und selbst disziplinieren, dass man nicht sein ganzes Geld auf den Kopf haut  Allerdings find' ich es immer noch komisch, wenn man dazu keine Verpackung hat. Das hat immer sowas, als würde man mit einer Raubkopie spielen, obwohl man ja dafür bezahlt hat. Ein ganz merkwürdiges Gefühl. Ich werd' das in Zukunft deshalb auch nur bei diesen Aktionen und bei Indiespielen machen. Ab jetzt heißt's erst mal wieder verpackte Spiele kaufen und darauf freu' ich mich. Ich hoffe die nächste Aktion kommt erst im Winter wieder, damit man etwas Geld sparen kann


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ab jetzt heißt's erst mal wieder verpackte Spiele kaufen und darauf freu' ich mich. Ich hoffe die nächste Aktion kommt erst im Winter wieder, damit man etwas Geld sparen kann


 
naja, die nächste Große, so bleiben ja einem noch die ganzen anderen Deals


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die nächste Aktion kommt erst im Winter wieder, damit man etwas Geld sparen kann


 Wenn es so wie die letzten Jahre läuft, wird es wohl zu Halloween/Thanksgiving wieder eine etwas kürzere Aktion geben und der nächste große Sale ist dann wieder Weihnachten.


----------



## Mothman (24. Juli 2012)

Naja, bald kommt der "Late-Summer-Deal", dann folgt der "Autumn-Deal", dann der "Christmas-Is-Coming-Deal" und dann eben der "Christmas-Deal". Zur Jahreswende dann der "New Years-Deal".


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2012)

Es verleitet einen immer unheimlich. Wenn man ganz normal in ein Geschäft geht oder bei einem Online-Shop einkauft, dann überlegt man sich immer ganz genau, was man kauft. Bei Steam dagegen hat man schnell einen Haufen Spiele im Warenkorb und kauft sich dann auch Sachen, die man sich sonst nicht gekauft hätte. Was aber nicht nur negativ ist, sondern man gibt dadurch ja auch anderen Spielen und Entwicklern eine Chance. Also profitieren letztendlich doch alle irgendwie davon


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es verleitet einen immer unheimlich. Wenn man ganz normal in ein Geschäft geht oder bei einem Online-Shop einkauft, dann überlegt man sich immer ganz genau, was man kauft. Bei Steam dagegen hat man schnell einen Haufen Spiele im Warenkorb und kauft sich dann auch Sachen, die man sich sonst nicht gekauft hätte. Was aber nicht nur negativ ist, sondern man gibt dadurch ja auch anderen Spielen und Entwicklern eine Chance. Also profitieren letztendlich doch alle irgendwie davon


 
vorallem kann man dann auch so Spiele kaufen, die man auf der Entwicklerseite nur mit KK oder so Paypal bekommen würde


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2012)

Hmm, ich hab noch 12 Euro im Steam Wallet und die Aktion ist vorbei


----------



## xMANIACx (24. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab noch 12 Euro im Steam Wallet und die Aktion ist vorbei


 
Dann kaufst du dir heute einfach noch Jade Empire (falls du es noch nicht hast), denn dann hast du ein großartiges Spiel und nur noch 8,26€ um die du dir Sorgen machen musst. Eine eindeutige win-win-Situation


----------



## stawacz (24. Juli 2012)

also ich bin recht zufrieden,,hab blos zwei spiele gekauft ,und mit denen bin ich rund um glücklich,,tropico4&two worlds2 für zusammen nich mal 14 euronen


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Juli 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> thx, schade dass ich L4D2 jetzt nicht mehr für -75% ergattern konnte. Ab in den Warenkorb damit...


 Midweek Madness: Save 75% on Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam


----------



## knarfe1000 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habe für 55 Euro eingekauft, wobei fast die Hälfte für Max Payne 3 zu Buche schlägt.

Unter dem Strich bin ich recht zufrieden.


----------

